# 6dpo lot's of creamy cm in underwear...is this a good sign?



## Gemlou78

I've had a fair bit of creamy discharge in my underwear today along with what looked like a streak of dried blood (sorry for tmi) :blush:

I'm wondering does an increase in this type of cm indicate pregnancy and if so would that mean I have had implantation? 

Is 6dpo not too early for implantation? 

I have everything crossed as we have been ttc for a year with 1 chemical. 

God I wish it wasn't too early to test....driving myself crazy here!!! 

Any thoughts or experiences would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## CourtneyB

Last cycle I too had lots of creamy CM after ovulation, right up until AF :( So it wasn't a good sign for me. FXd it is for you and that you get your BFP! I've been trying for over a year also so I feel your frustration :hugs:


----------



## macydarling

Hey there hun. I'm about 6dpo as well and having the same thing. Does it sort of look like lotion? Mine is thick & white. I didn't have any spotting yet though. AF is due next wednesday for me!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Coutney, im sorry it wasn't a good sign for you. I'm trying not too look to hard into it but you know how hard that is in the 2ww. It's just that i've never had this much before. Also having alot of headaches and lower back pain. 

Macydarling yes its white and thick and plenty of it lol. I hope this is a good sign for us. My last luteal phase lasted 11 days so guess I'll be testing in 5 days if af doesnt show. Keep me posted on how you go xx


----------



## LilyLu

Bump...

I'm also having the same symptoms except its not A LOT of cm. I feel wet and i leaked a little yesterday. (tmi lol) today I'm 7dpo.


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Lilylu, I'm 8dpo today and still the same with the back ache and cm also feeling hungrier than usual. Oh I do hope this is our month. Roll on testing day!! Fx'd for us all x


----------



## mel102

Hi i had loads of creamy cm this cycle and a few days ago i got my BFP so fingers crossed for you x


----------



## krystal27

I had creamy discharge/mucus yesterday. Believe I'm 6/7 dpo today but I read you reach your peak in progesterone 7 days before your period or a sign of pregnancy!


----------



## Gemlou78

Wow Mel102 that's fantastic congratulation and a H&H 9 months to you :flower:

Kristal I guess we will just have to wait and see...fingers crossed the :witch: stays away for us xx


----------



## helena

I noticed this the dirt month ttc this baby. I am still ttc :( so it wasn't a symptom for me. Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyB

Yes, I know what you mean lol Every cycle I tell myself I won't symptom spot but it's hard not to. Especially when you get new symptoms you've never had before!


----------



## Gemlou78

Well I've had a temp dip to just above coverline this morning. It's made me a bit nervous as my last leteal phase was 11 days and I'm 9dpo today. I O'd 4 days earlier this cycle and even had ewcm (something I've never really had). 

Cm not as thick or abundant today...still have back pain, stuffy nose, very veiny (I get this leading up to AF) and since yesterday a fair bit of wind lol sorry tmi!

I was feeling really positive about this month but now I just wish I could fast forward to tomorrow morning and hopefully see a big temp rise!!!

How's everyone else doing today? x


----------



## strdstkittenx

I've had this the past few dayds too. The past few hours i have had weird twinges and cramps that i haven't felt before. Tired, cloudy pee off and on, and super sore/sensitive nipples also.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Oh and constipation too! That is very strange for me


----------



## strdstkittenx

And now my boobs feel like they're on fire and burning!! Never felt this beforr either


----------



## mpenzi77

Hi Gemlou78 how is it coming along? Sorry to be nosy but I looked at your chart and you are I are having exactly the same cycle! April 15 was CD 1 for me too and I think I ovulated somewhere between CD 10 and CD 12. Just like you I think I'm around 10 DPO and also been having tons of thick white CM the past two days. I don't remember ever having this before! And I've been TTC for about a year too. 

FX for you! Keep us updated on what happens! 

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Strdstkitten: Maybe your pains/twinges are implantation? Do you temp? Fingers crossed it's a good sign x

Mpenzi77: Hi and I'm happy for people to look at my chart...nice to meet someone having such a similar cycle...hopefully it's a lucky one for us both! I still have stuffy nose, back pain, slight headache and my boobs do feel bigger...the temp drop has me worried it may be af about to show but guess we will see in the morning with my temps. Please God let this be our month  xx


----------



## CourtneyB

From what I know about charting, as long your temps stay above coverline you still have a fighting chance. You're not out until the witch shows her ugly mug lol


----------



## CourtneyB

Also they say implantation can happen 7-12dpo so could be an implantation dip?!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Strdstkitten: Maybe your pains/twinges are implantation? Do you temp? Fingers crossed it's a good sign x
> 
> Mpenzi77: Hi and I'm happy for people to look at my chart...nice to meet someone having such a similar cycle...hopefully it's a lucky one for us both! I still have stuffy nose, back pain, slight headache and my boobs do feel bigger...the temp drop has me worried it may be af about to show but guess we will see in the morning with my temps. Please God let this be our month  xx

Maybe...no i don't temp. This is my first cycle ttc so we will see what happens


----------



## Gemlou78

Yeah possibly I really thought that maybe I'd had implantation at 6dpo with all the cm and what looked like a tiny bit of dried blood. Maybe I was wrong and this is it I do hope so. 

How are you feeling today? xx


----------



## CourtneyB

Hmm, well sometimes you can bleed a little with ovulation too. That happened to me a couple months ago. And I'm feeling pretty good thank you! Just waiting for AF to leave so we can get on with the baby making lol


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> Strdstkitten: Maybe your pains/twinges are implantation? Do you temp? Fingers crossed it's a good sign x
> 
> Mpenzi77: Hi and I'm happy for people to look at my chart...nice to meet someone having such a similar cycle...hopefully it's a lucky one for us both! I still have stuffy nose, back pain, slight headache and my boobs do feel bigger...the temp drop has me worried it may be af about to show but guess we will see in the morning with my temps. Please God let this be our month  xx

FX crossed for both of us!!!!! I didn't want to obsess and symptom spot this month but then a new and intriguing symptom shows up and I can't stop myself. :haha:

Your symptoms sound good. I always heard a stuffy nose is a sign, and headaches, of course the big boobs. The temp did doesn't have to be a bad sign, as long as it didn't fall below your CL as CourtneyB said.

GL!!!! Hoping your temp goes back up tomorrow! I know I'll be checking in here to see what happens. :dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Back up to 36.6 today was hoping for higher but hey at least it's crept up a little. Nips tender, really tired, nose still stuffy, backache no headache as yet today. 

Last month my temp plummeted at 11dpo and I started spotting, af arrived the day after so everything crossed that that doesn't happen tomorrow. I will test maybe Monday Or Tuesday if no af. My good feeling about this cycle is back :lol:

How's everyone else today? xx


----------



## mpenzi77

I'm glad your temp went up and you're still feeling good about this cycle!! :happydance:

I'm feeling good too but trying not to get too hopeful because I'm the worst when it comes to IPS. And been let down too many times. :growlmad:

But I've been constipated the past three days, and feeling tired today. I slept in until 10 this morning which I hardly ever do! And still not feeling very energetic today despite all the sleep. 

Also been feeling vaguely nauseaous today and yesterday. Its very subtle, I could be imagining it. But last night I was eating a sandwich and I had to eat really slowly because I felt like I was gonna gag! My boobs are normal. Normally by now they would be bigger. Also I haven't had any spotting at all, and usually I have some in the week or few days leading up to AF. And the creamy CM is still there.

Keeping FX for both of us!!!!!!! When is your AF due? I'm not sure when mine is, probably any time within the next week.

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Oooo I'm excited for us! Your symptoms sound good :winkwink:

My cm is lotion/watery pale white. My last lp was 11 but I ovulated on day 15 that cycle. This cycle I ovulated on day 11. I know lp is meant to pretty much stay the same so if I'm not pg my temp should plummet tomorrow and I should start to spot. 

Starting to get another headache now...had one everyday for the last week. I'm so tired too been napping alot the last few days and still had early nights. Hope it's not all in my head. 

When is your af due? xx


----------



## mpenzi77

Oooo I'm excited for us too!!! :happydance:

I'm crossing everything that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow!

AF stay away!! You're no longer welcome here! :nope:

I don't know when my AF is due because my cycles are kind of irregular, between 22 and 28 days, and I don't chart or temp. I'm not even sure when I ovulated, its purely a guess. But if there's no sign of her by Wednesday I'll be feeling pretty hopeful! :thumbup:

I'm keeping everything crossed for us!!!!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## DiscoRia

I am excited for you ladies, I really hope we all get our BFPs! 

I've had a lot of creamy/lotion like cm this month too, I can't say I ever noticed it in previous cycles, but I wasn't symptom spotting, so maybe I just missed it?

I've also been really exhausted and yawned my way through work yesterday, slept in really late today and can't seem to wake up. I've also head headaches on and off all day and I *rarely* get headaches of any kind. 

I am hoping all these symptoms are real and not just wishful thinking. AF is likely due for me on Monday so I'm keeping everything crossed for us all :)


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi DiscoRia, your symptoms sound just like ours so let's hope they are indeed a good sign :winkwink:

Well today my temp was 36.5 :growlmad: was hoping for a nice big rise but it's still 'just' above my coverline whereas last cycle on 11dpo it dropped to 36.3 and I started spotting and got af the following day. Checked my cm and it's white lotion no sign of any blood. 

I had a wave of nausea last night and again this morning on waking..in fact I dry heaved. This made me decide to take a test...I'm pretty sure it's bfn but if I hold it a certain way and squint in a certain light (lol) I almost think I can see something trying to be there...I know I know probably all in my head coz I want it to be there! .....Oh well fingers crossed af stays away!

How are you ladies doing today? xx


----------



## mpenzi77

Hi Gemlou78 Well your temp is still above your CL so even though it didn't jump up well at least it didn't fall! And the nausea is a great sign! :happydance:

I'm feeling a little nauseous today too but I don't know if I'm imagining it. I'm soo scared of getting too hopeful because then if/when AF shows it will be that much more disappointing. Sigh. The creamy CM is still there too and no sign of spotting still! :happydance:

Hi DiscoRia those sound like some good symptoms! I don't recall ever noticing the creamy CM before either, but maybe we just weren't looking for it? 

Are you planning to test tomorrow? Keep us updated on what happens! 

FX for both of you that you get a :bfp: tomorrow!!!

I'll probably test Wednesday if AF doesn't show. I don't know when she's due but I'll be happy if she's still not here by Wednesday.

:dust: for all three of us!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Aww I know...I've let myself get carried away and will be really really upset if I'm not now. Our signs do seem good :dance: not long till we know for sure now ladies. 

Come on sticky beans hang in there!!!!! xx


----------



## DiscoRia

Hey ladies, my temp went up by another 0.1C this morning, so it's climbing! 

I am still experiencing all the same symptoms as I have been for the past 3 or 4 days, but I am trying not to think about it too much. I decided not to test and just wait to see if AF turns up tomorrow. 

I am driving myself insane with symptom spotting and testing constantly and just seeing BFNs, so I decided this morning to just wait it out. If I still don't have AF by cd32 then I'll take a test. 

It's cd29 for me out of a predicted 30 day cycle, so it's pretty tough to not just test, but I think it's better for my sanity to wait it out!!

Gemlou - fx'd it IS a bfp! I started seeing lines that really were just wishful thinking :blush: The nausea is definitely a good sign :) I know what you mean about not getting too excited, it's soooooo difficult not to get your hopes up too high. *hugs* 

mpenzi77 - I know what you mean about imagining symptoms, I feel like I can't trust my own body :wacko: and part of me is screaming that it's all psychosomatic and the other part is telling me to wake up and smell the baby! 

All of us are showing great symptoms though, so I say we have good chances :happydance: Keeping you in my thoughts :)


----------



## macydarling

hi there again, just got my BFP today at 10dpo w/ ClearBlue Digital! Verrry faaaaint line on FRER. 

SO the creamy, lotion-like CM was a good sign for me :] I also had an elevated temp for the past week, headaches & waves of nausea. Oh, & my nipples are sore. But not the normal PMS type, it's a sharp, stinging.

Good luck and Baby dust to y'all!


----------



## DiscoRia

Congratulations macydarling!!! I am wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## macydarling

thanks! i'm praying for you girls & sending my baby dust your way! i'm sooo nervous, i keep taking tests because i'm afraid it will change :[

just sent OH to the store for more strawberries :p


----------



## mpenzi77

Congratulations macydarling!!! Thanks for letting us know. You're making me feel hopeful, which can be both good and bad. :winkwink:

Enjoy the strawberries! Hope the next nine months go smoothly!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Awww Macydarling thats fantastic news im so happy for you!!! Ooooo hopefully we will be next and this is a lucky thread lol.

I had a nice big temp rise this morning...im officially excited!! 36.8  Not going to test today as used my only cheap test yesterday on what any normal would call a bfn ....so got first response and a digital. May use the first response tomorrow if temp still elevated. 

How are the rest of you today? DiscoRia...is your temp still creeping up?
Mpenzi77...still got all the symptoms going on?

Im praying so hard that we all have sticky little beans in there!! Xxx


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 Yay!! I'm so excited too that your temp jumped up! It is looking soo good!

I still have the creamy CM happening BIG TIME. I think its increasing. Still no spotting and no sign of AF. I'm testing Wednesday.

GL with your test tomorrow Gemlou!!! Everything crossed and :af:

:dust:


----------



## CourtneyB

Just wanted to stop by and check in... Gemlou, your chart is looking so good!! I'm excited for you and can't wait for the next test! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Gemlou78

Mpenzi77 I dont want to jinx it but I think this may be finally it for us :winkwink:
CourtneyB thank you hun im super excited my year of trying might finally have paid off! Ive felt a little sick on and off and still got creamy/milky cm. The backache isnt as bad today. Had a headache this morning but its gone now. I also have a full bloated feeling but no cramps. 

Fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## rocko

Ladies who have gotten your BFP, CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance:

When did you notice an increase in the CM?


----------



## macydarling

i can't speak for others but i started with the creamy cm about 6dpo!


----------



## mpenzi77

I'm eating a sandwich right now and feel like I'm about to gag. :dance:

I hate to get hopeful but its sooo hard not to. But at this point I feel like if I'm not pregnant someone is playing a sick joke on me.

Please God I hope we all get our :bfp: soon!!! :)

:dust:


----------



## macydarling

that's a good sign! people say you can't get the nausea before you miss AF but i sure did! especially these past few days. i'd be reallllly hungry and then bite into something & be like ewww...just get the texture out of my mouth!


----------



## DiscoRia

I am so hopeful and excited to find out about your tests ladies! :D

I started spotting this afternoon, so I guess I'm out... but only for another two or so weeks when it aaaaaall begins again. For me at least ;) 

Ok, so I'm a sagittarian and an optomist, so I'm not counting myself as truly out until I see red blood and my new cycle starts, but y'know, this isn't a good sign. But it's still really early days for me, so I'm keeping it in perspective!

I'll still be here waiting to find out how you ladies are getting on though :)


----------



## mpenzi77

:hugs:

Awwww DiscoRia sorry about the spotting! There is still next month as you say. :winkwink:

I'm feeling doubtful too. I haven't had any spotting or anything, but every cycle I get carried away like this. My imagination runs away and I try to convince myself I'm pregnant. I'm not even sure if I'm really getting nausea this cycle or if its psychosomatic. I've had it in past cycles too. And the discharge? Maybe a yeast infection? :dohh:

I'm just not going to let myself get too hopeful until the :witch: is late. REALLY late because my cycles can be irregular. Ugh.

But I'm still pulling for all you other ladies. I'll be checking in here for updates like you DiscoRia.

Everything crossed for all of us!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## macydarling

DiscoRia said:


> I am so hopeful and excited to find out about your tests ladies! :D
> 
> I started spotting this afternoon, so I guess I'm out... but only for another two or so weeks when it aaaaaall begins again. For me at least ;)
> 
> Ok, so I'm a sagittarian and an optomist, so I'm not counting myself as truly out until I see red blood and my new cycle starts, but y'know, this isn't a good sign. But it's still really early days for me, so I'm keeping it in perspective!
> 
> I'll still be here waiting to find out how you ladies are getting on though :)

Awwuh! 
did you try testing? the spotting may be implantation, it's about that time! i'm still pulling for y'all. this is a lucky thread, remember!!!

plenty of hugs from maryland!


----------



## Gemlou78

DiscoRia sorry to hear that its still not af though so I have everything crossed for you!! Mpenzi77 im feeling a bit like that today too. 

I tested with first response and its bfn :-( my temp is 36.6 so still above coverline but .2 lower than yest. Also I took a temp earlier coz I woke up early excited and it was 36.4 that was about a half hour before im meant to so dozed off and waited for my alarm and thank God a temp above coverline. 

Its just made me doubtful and a bit down I really thought id see two pink lines!! 
Cm still creamy no spotting but bfn :-( xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

i was having A LOT of creamy discharge today....heres a post i made with a pic of it if its not too much TMI for you ladies.....thanks :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...e-discharge-pic-good-sign-bfp-sry-if-tmi.html


----------



## Gemlou78

That's what mine was like the day I started this thread but it was in my underwear...it's switched between like that and thinner sort of milky/creamy. 

When is your AF due? xx


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> DiscoRia sorry to hear that its still not af though so I have everything crossed for you!! Mpenzi77 im feeling a bit like that today too.
> 
> I tested with first response and its bfn :-( my temp is 36.6 so still above coverline but .2 lower than yest. Also I took a temp earlier coz I woke up early excited and it was 36.4 that was about a half hour before im meant to so dozed off and waited for my alarm and thank God a temp above coverline.
> 
> Its just made me doubtful and a bit down I really thought id see two pink lines!!
> Cm still creamy no spotting but bfn :-( xx

Awww Gemlou I'm sorry about the BFN! :hugs:

I'm scared to test because as much as I'm dying to see a :bfp: , I have a feeling it would be :bfn: and that would most definitely ruin my day. :cry:

Well its not over for us yet ladies. Trying to stay cautiously hopeful but also bracing myself for when/if :witch: shows up. 

Thanks for posting the pic kitten. My CM looks just like that too. Still having it today and no spotting whatsoever. :dance:

When are you testing kitten?

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> That's what mine was like the day I started this thread but it was in my underwear...it's switched between like that and thinner sort of milky/creamy.
> 
> When is your AF due? xx

:witch: due any day now till friday


----------



## Gemlou78

Mpenzi77...Oh I know I've ruined my own day here soooo not in the mood to go to college now but will have to as have an exam :growlmad:

Thanks for the positivity I needed someone to be today as I'm low on it today :cry: :hugs:

You are right though :af: I keep looking at my chart thinking 'could fertility friend have got my O date wrong?' but they haven't you can tell by the temps after it. They say lp 'can' alter by a day either way so if I'm not pg I should get af today. 

Kitten; I hope Af stays away for you...please keep us posted :hugs:

Good luck everyone....stay away wicked witch!!! xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> DiscoRia sorry to hear that its still not af though so I have everything crossed for you!! Mpenzi77 im feeling a bit like that today too.
> 
> I tested with first response and its bfn :-( my temp is 36.6 so still above coverline but .2 lower than yest. Also I took a temp earlier coz I woke up early excited and it was 36.4 that was about a half hour before im meant to so dozed off and waited for my alarm and thank God a temp above coverline.
> 
> Its just made me doubtful and a bit down I really thought id see two pink lines!!
> Cm still creamy no spotting but bfn :-( xx
> 
> Awww Gemlou I'm sorry about the BFN! :hugs:
> 
> I'm scared to test because as much as I'm dying to see a :bfp: , I have a feeling it would be :bfn: and that would most definitely ruin my day. :cry:
> 
> Well its not over for us yet ladies. Trying to stay cautiously hopeful but also bracing myself for when/if :witch: shows up.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pic kitten. My CM looks just like that too. Still having it today and no spotting whatsoever. :dance:
> 
> When are you testing kitten?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

testing on saturday as long as :witch: doesnt show her face!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Mpenzi77...Oh I know I've ruined my own day here soooo not in the mood to go to college now but will have to as have an exam :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks for the positivity I needed someone to be today as I'm low on it today :cry: :hugs:
> 
> You are right though :af: I keep looking at my chart thinking 'could fertility friend have got my O date wrong?' but they haven't you can tell by the temps after it. They say lp 'can' alter by a day either way so if I'm not pg I should get af today.
> 
> Kitten; I hope Af stays away for you...please keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> Good luck everyone....stay away wicked witch!!! xx

thank you! i will keep yall posted i promise, and dont give up hope, lets all stay positive! good luck and dust to everyone!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi all, well still no af..went to the toilet a few times whilst at college to check as I have been rather crampy today. Home now and just checked cm...still creamy and although it's not in my underwear there is a fair bit up there :blush:

Since I wasted my first response with my bfn this morning...I went to the chemist to pick up two cheap ones only problem is they only stock the blue dye tests and I SWORE I wouldn't use them again as they are known for evaps :dohh:. I do have a digital but I wont use that unless I get a bfp with a normal test. 

Fingers crossed for nice high temp tomorrow xx


----------



## mpenzi77

I'm still stalking this thread lol. Trying to distract myself and get my mind off :bfp: but its soo hard! :winkwink:

Hope tomorrow goes well for you ladies, especially you Gemlou! Still no spotting or sign of :af: here so its still looking good. :dance:

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi all, well still no af..went to the toilet a few times whilst at college to check as I have been rather crampy today. Home now and just checked cm...still creamy and although it's not in my underwear there is a fair bit up there :blush:
> 
> Since I wasted my first response with my bfn this morning...I went to the chemist to pick up two cheap ones only problem is they only stock the blue dye tests and I SWORE I wouldn't use them again as they are known for evaps :dohh:. I do have a digital but I wont use that unless I get a bfp with a normal test.
> 
> Fingers crossed for nice high temp tomorrow xx

good luck and FX'ed for you :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> I'm still stalking this thread lol. Trying to distract myself and get my mind off :bfp: but its soo hard! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope tomorrow goes well for you ladies, especially you Gemlou! Still no spotting or sign of :af: here so its still looking good. :dance:
> 
> :dust:

its impossible to get my mind off of :bfp: LOL mpenzi77 thats great that :witch: is still unseen :D but good luck and dust to everyone.


----------



## Gemlou78

Morning ladies...well my temp has crept down again to 36.5 and I had pink when I wiped so I think af will follow shortly. I did my test and got evap line as is so often the case with blue dye :cry:

I have everything Fx'd for the rest of you and deep down I'm still hoping against hope that af will not follow for myself but I really think it will now.


----------



## Gemlou78

This is the test I did this morning
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 238









057.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 203


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh noooooo :cry:

I'm sorry Gemlou :hugs:

It aint quite over yet. Otherwise there's always next month.

Still keeping everything crossed!

:dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> This is the test I did this morning

Wish I could help you read this test but I'm useless when it comes to reading them. :dohh:


----------



## Gemlou78

It's ok hun, in person it has a very thin blue line going down but slightly to the right. Think it's defo evap line as I've had them before on blue dye tests. 

I'm off to college now but will check in again later to see how you are all doing. Hope Af stays away for you all xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Morning ladies...well my temp has crept down again to 36.5 and I had pink when I wiped so I think af will follow shortly. I did my test and got evap line as is so often the case with blue dye :cry:
> 
> I have everything Fx'd for the rest of you and deep down I'm still hoping against hope that af will not follow for myself but I really think it will now.

Still thinking about you, keep positive! :) FX'ed for you


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you Gemlou. I bought a pregnancy test today and was soo close to POAS but I'm scared! Lost my nerve because if it shows :bfn: not sure I can handle it. I'll probably take it tomorrow morning if I can work up the nerve. Soooo scared to see a :bfn: :cry:


----------



## macydarling

is that test one of the cheapy blue dye ones?

i took one of those too (b/c i'm insanely worried & keep worrying the baby will "disappear"). anyway, i got a clear positive at 10dpo on both digital and frer. however, when i took the cheapy blue dye one just to see it come up + again at 13dpo, the stupid vertical line was sooooo faint. hmph. those tests stink! so i think you still could be!


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks for the support ladies. I have bad cramps and a brown discharge with a bit of light red not a flow but still it doesn't look good. I think I will have flow tomorrow. 

Yes Macydarling it's a cheap blue dye test. They are horrible but all the chemist had. I've had evaporation lines on them before. Even though it's blue in colour its really thin and only the right side of the vertical line.

Mpenzi77 I feel your pain hun I really do it's so awful seeing bfn or evap. You have no sign of AF though so I'm really hopeful for you! Please let me know how it goes if you do it tomorrow. I will keep everything crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## mzhwd

Gemlou78 I hope it works out for you. Today im 5dpo and I have a lot of watery cm, but I'm thinking it may not mean anything. Idk. The only thing I noticed different is a weird pinch on my belly button, it's freakin crazy. I plan on testing on mothers day and then I'll be 9dpo. I'm hoping I can get an early bfp result.


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> Thanks for the support ladies. I have bad cramps and a brown discharge with a bit of light red not a flow but still it doesn't look good. I think I will have flow tomorrow.
> 
> Yes Macydarling it's a cheap blue dye test. They are horrible but all the chemist had. I've had evaporation lines on them before. Even though it's blue in colour its really thin and only the right side of the vertical line.
> 
> Mpenzi77 I feel your pain hun I really do it's so awful seeing bfn or evap. You have no sign of AF though so I'm really hopeful for you! Please let me know how it goes if you do it tomorrow. I will keep everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Awwww thank you hunni. That is so sweet. I'm feeling nauseous today, but I keep thinking some evil fairy is playing a trick on me, getting me hopeful just to let me down with a :bfn:. :dohh: But I really appreciate your support, thank you. :hugs:

And I wish you luck too. I hope you don't get flow tomorrow. :af: But if the :witch: gets you, then I'm keeping everything crossed next month is the month for you. It can't be much longer now! :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

OMG :witch: just got me out of the blue. :(

:cry:


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh God noooo im sorry hun :-( Is it here in full force or spotting? I had a pad on overnight and it prob had 2 teaspoons on light red blood...thats it but THE worst cramps ever last night!! Was rocking curled up trying to ease it off. 

I thought id be really heavy today and have a temp below coverline. Well my temp is still above coverline and 36.6 so .1 higher than yest aaaaaagggghhhh I hate this just want a clear sign either way. Last months chart was obvious. I dont know if im meant to make this cd1 or if im 15dpo :-(


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> OMG :witch: just got me out of the blue. :(
> 
> :cry:

oh no! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

still no sign of :witch: for me.... FX'ed


----------



## mpenzi77

Awww thanks Gemlou and kitten.

Gemlou well I'm pretty sure its :witch: Its not heavy yet but fresh red blood. 

WTF??? No warning, no PMS? That's not playing fair. :( 

OMG that sounds so confusing for you! I know what you mean, you just want to know one way or another, right? :(

Especially since you know when you ovulated and how long your LP is, it seems like everything is just trying to confuse us. Grrrrrr.

Well I hope she still stays away from you, and you too Kitten. :af:

I'll still be stalking this thread!!!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Awww thanks Gemlou and kitten.
> 
> Gemlou well I'm pretty sure its :witch: Its not heavy yet but fresh red blood.
> 
> WTF??? No warning, no PMS? That's not playing fair. :(
> 
> OMG that sounds so confusing for you! I know what you mean, you just want to know one way or another, right? :(
> 
> Especially since you know when you ovulated and how long your LP is, it seems like everything is just trying to confuse us. Grrrrrr.
> 
> Well I hope she still stays away from you, and you too Kitten. :af:
> 
> I'll still be stalking this thread!!!
> 
> :dust:

youre welcome! :hugs: no signs isnt fair at all. :growlmad: everything is confusing us for sure lol, but everything happens for a reason! whether we get our :bfp:'s this month, or in the future, all that matters is that we get one :) 

thanks! i will let yall know.... :af:


----------



## mpenzi77

Lol. Thanks. :hugs:

FX for both you ladies!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

:cry: Oh Mpenzi :hugs: it's just awful isn't it! I feel so damn defective I just wish my body would do what it's meant to. I have a docs app for something unrelated to this tonight, I think I will take the test I did yesterday in and explain what's going on and just see what he thinks.

I'm so worried about what they might find when I have my lap & dye in June...it's been a long year ttc with a chemical pregnancy in Oct and now this really weird cycle. I cried my eyes out last night on my fella. :cry:

Kitten I'm still keeping everything crossed for you when will you test now? 

I'm off to college so glad it's only a half day as I'm still cramping really bad. 

Thank God for this site and you lovely ladies to talk to. xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> :cry: Oh Mpenzi :hugs: it's just awful isn't it! I feel so damn defective I just wish my body would do what it's meant to. I have a docs app for something unrelated to this tonight, I think I will take the test I did yesterday in and explain what's going on and just see what he thinks.
> 
> I'm so worried about what they might find when I have my lap & dye in June...it's been a long year ttc with a chemical pregnancy in Oct and now this really weird cycle. I cried my eyes out last night on my fella. :cry:
> 
> Kitten I'm still keeping everything crossed for you when will you test now?
> 
> I'm off to college so glad it's only a half day as I'm still cramping really bad.
> 
> Thank God for this site and you lovely ladies to talk to. xx

You're not defective ! Atleast you are getting a regular period. A few months back after i quit bcp i didn't get a period for months. My most recent cycle in april was my first regular one since then. It takes a different amount of time dor everyone unfortunately.

I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I'd take the test to the dr to show him. Everything will be okay! :)

Thank you, i will be testing saturday and :witch:is is due friday.

When you get done with class today, go relax! You need it :)

DEFINITELY thank GOD for you ladies and this website. I have met so many sweet people who are so supportive and I've learned a lot too! :)


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> :cry: Oh Mpenzi :hugs: it's just awful isn't it! I feel so damn defective I just wish my body would do what it's meant to. I have a docs app for something unrelated to this tonight, I think I will take the test I did yesterday in and explain what's going on and just see what he thinks.
> 
> I'm so worried about what they might find when I have my lap & dye in June...it's been a long year ttc with a chemical pregnancy in Oct and now this really weird cycle. I cried my eyes out last night on my fella. :cry:

Awww I'm sure you're not defective. Who knows, maybe the problem is with your OH's :spermy: Not that that makes it any better though. I'm sure you'll feel better after talking to the doc. Maybe he'll have some idea what's going on! I'm sure you'll get :bfp: soon.

My cousin TTC for 5 years with NOTHING, not even a chemical. The doctors found nothing wrong with either of them. They even used Clomid and that didn't work and then they gave up because they didn't want to do IVF or IUI. Then the month after they gave up she got pregnant. Now she has two kids. She said she thought it was all the pressure she was putting on herself to conceive that stopped her from conceiving. :shrug:

I know everybody has these stories, and it doesn't always make you feel better when you want a :bfp: NOW. But at least it sometimes helps to know that others have taken a long time too and everything worked out for them in the end.

I hope you find out what's going on soon Gemlou. FX for you!!!!!

I hope :af: still stays far away from you kitten! 

:dust:


----------



## macydarling

you are NOT defective. you are all lovely ladies & if you get AF this month it simply is not your time, for whatever reason. i'm not an incredibly religious person but i DO believe our story is written when we are born and things happen when they do for a good reason! i don't always know exactly why He does the things He does but i'm sure it will all make sense one day!

i was excited when i first got my bfp, but now i am panicking that it's too soon & not the right time & i will have NO idea what in the hell i am doing. i just need to leave it up to fate and know that this is meant to be!

praying for y'all.


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks ladies I'm just feeling rather down on myself today...I'll perk back up one way or another it's just so hard to keep upbeat sometimes.

I'll be heading to the doctors in about an hour so hopefully he may shed some insight. 

I can't shake the feeling that maybe it's another Chemical. Anyway guess we will see.


----------



## Gemlou78

Macydarling I'm sure you will be a fantastic mother my son is 15yrs old I was only 18 when I had him and alone as his Dad was no good he was also born with a rare bowel disease and I had to learn how to change a colostomy bag aswell as nappies. 

You know what you just find a way I don't think there is ever a perfect time to have a baby really. My life isn't exactly stress free but I'm finally with the love of my life and we so so want to be parents together. I always knew I wanted another but waited to find Mr Right...now I'm 34 in a couple of weeks and worried I left it to long with my age. 

I just have to have faith it will happen...and you have faith that you will be fine when your little one arrives :hugs:

As for my docs app...turns out it was on Tue :dohh: I was convinced it was today but no went and the health centre is all locked up!!!! So no answers for me yet...still not much blood really another faint poss evap with the other blue dye test I had left. Will see if I drop below coverline tomorrow..once that happens I will know and start a new chart.


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh Gemlou how frustrating! On top of everything else going on. :(

You look so young in your pic I am surprised you are 33. I'm going to be 35 in two months and also getting panicky because of my age. 

But then my sister got pregnant on her first try with her son when she was 36, and then got pregnant again when he was only 4 months old and she was BF! She was 37. So I don't think we are too old at all. Maybe it won't be the same as when we were 18. I think the statistics say it just takes a bit longer in your 30s then it does in your 20s. The real trouble starts in the mid-40s I think but thank God we have awhile to go before that.

I'm trying to stay optimistic like macydarling and kitten say. As frustrating as it is, and I want a :bfp: too and never dreamed I would be trying for a year, but I think its bound to happen eventually, you know? 

It seems like its taking forever, but when I was young I always kind of thought TTC would be fun. Not having to worry about birth control at all for a change! But I guess the grass is always greener. haha. If I got pregnant on my very first try I'd probably actually be kind of disappointed, because then we didn't get to enjoy the trying for very long. :winkwink:

Sorry for so much rambling.

Anyways I'm so glad to have you ladies to talk to!

Hope you cheer up soon Gemlou. :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

macydarling said:


> you are NOT defective. you are all lovely ladies & if you get AF this month it simply is not your time, for whatever reason. i'm not an incredibly religious person but i DO believe our story is written when we are born and things happen when they do for a good reason! i don't always know exactly why He does the things He does but i'm sure it will all make sense one day!
> 
> i was excited when i first got my bfp, but now i am panicking that it's too soon & not the right time & i will have NO idea what in the hell i am doing. i just need to leave it up to fate and know that this is meant to be!
> 
> praying for y'all.

Awww thanks macydarling. :hugs:

And I'm sure you'll be a great mom. The fact that you're already worrying about it shows you're already being a great mom and you're only a month pregnant! 

I've seen pregnant chicks smoking cigarettes like its the most natural thing in the world, while their big pregnant bellies are sticking out. omg. If those people can be parents, well you definitely can. Hope you know what I'm trying to say. Remember :witch: got me today so maybe I'm not making as much sense as I think I am. :winkwink:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Oh Mpenzi :hugs: it's just awful isn't it! I feel so damn defective I just wish my body would do what it's meant to. I have a docs app for something unrelated to this tonight, I think I will take the test I did yesterday in and explain what's going on and just see what he thinks.
> 
> I'm so worried about what they might find when I have my lap & dye in June...it's been a long year ttc with a chemical pregnancy in Oct and now this really weird cycle. I cried my eyes out last night on my fella. :cry:
> 
> Awww I'm sure you're not defective. Who knows, maybe the problem is with your OH's :spermy: Not that that makes it any better though. I'm sure you'll feel better after talking to the doc. Maybe he'll have some idea what's going on! I'm sure you'll get :bfp: soon.
> 
> My cousin TTC for 5 years with NOTHING, not even a chemical. The doctors found nothing wrong with either of them. They even used Clomid and that didn't work and then they gave up because they didn't want to do IVF or IUI. Then the month after they gave up she got pregnant. Now she has two kids. She said she thought it was all the pressure she was putting on herself to conceive that stopped her from conceiving. :shrug:
> 
> I know everybody has these stories, and it doesn't always make you feel better when you want a :bfp: NOW. But at least it sometimes helps to know that others have taken a long time too and everything worked out for them in the end.
> 
> I hope you find out what's going on soon Gemlou. FX for you!!!!!
> 
> I hope :af: still stays far away from you kitten!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you! :af:


----------



## Gemlou78

I'm off to Newcastle to see my Brother his wife and my niece for the weekend. It will be good to take my mind of things for the weekend I think. My temp is still clinging above the coverline and there wasn't much spotting overnight. 

I guess I will remake another appointment at the doctors when I get back from visiting my family. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

Kitten I will check in from my mobile to see how you are doing...still fx'd for you hon! x


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> I'm off to Newcastle to see my Brother his wife and my niece for the weekend. It will be good to take my mind of things for the weekend I think. My temp is still clinging above the coverline and there wasn't much spotting overnight.
> 
> I guess I will remake another appointment at the doctors when I get back from visiting my family. Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
> 
> Kitten I will check in from my mobile to see how you are doing...still fx'd for you hon! x

Have a relaxing weekend! Definitely make another appointment when u get the chance. :witch: is due today....hope she stays away! Thanks for the positive vibes! Ill post whenever i know something! FX'ed for me! :af:


----------



## mpenzi77

Hi ladies I hope you enjoyed your weekend!

Kitten did you end up testing? I hope you got good news! :thumbup:

Gemlou since we seem to have a very similar AF pattern (short cycles, light flow, midcycle spotting), I was wondering if you have ever had your progesterone level checked? I was over at the TTC over 35 forum asking them about this problem and they said its probably low progesterone. If you have low progesterone too that could be what caused your chemical, etc.?

I noticed my cycles getting short and light since being in my 30s. In my teens ad 20s they were always heavy, and longer, usually around 33 days.

I'm going to look into Traditional Chinese Medicine and accupressure to see if that will help any. I've heard great things about it for helping with infertility. I'm starting to think the short cycles and pre AF spotting is a sign of some hormonal imbalance and that's what's causing the problem!

Hope you ladies are doing well!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Hi ladies I hope you enjoyed your weekend!
> 
> Kitten did you end up testing? I hope you got good news! :thumbup:
> 
> Gemlou since we seem to have a very similar AF pattern (short cycles, light flow, midcycle spotting), I was wondering if you have ever had your progesterone level checked? I was over at the TTC over 35 forum asking them about this problem and they said its probably low progesterone. If you have low progesterone too that could be what caused your chemical, etc.?
> 
> I noticed my cycles getting short and light since being in my 30s. In my teens ad 20s they were always heavy, and longer, usually around 33 days.
> 
> I'm going to look into Traditional Chinese Medicine and accupressure to see if that will help any. I've heard great things about it for helping with infertility. I'm starting to think the short cycles and pre AF spotting is a sign of some hormonal imbalance and that's what's causing the problem!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!
> 
> :dust:

yes i ended up testing yesterday with FMU and :bfn:.....:cry: i didnt test this morning, i am 16dpo today. not cramping or anything, its weird. i cramped alot during the TWW. anyways, if i dont get :witch: or :bfp: in a week ill go get a blood test done. still not giving up hope. FX'ed!!!


----------



## mpenzi77

strdstkittenx said:


> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I hope you enjoyed your weekend!
> 
> Kitten did you end up testing? I hope you got good news! :thumbup:
> 
> Gemlou since we seem to have a very similar AF pattern (short cycles, light flow, midcycle spotting), I was wondering if you have ever had your progesterone level checked? I was over at the TTC over 35 forum asking them about this problem and they said its probably low progesterone. If you have low progesterone too that could be what caused your chemical, etc.?
> 
> I noticed my cycles getting short and light since being in my 30s. In my teens ad 20s they were always heavy, and longer, usually around 33 days.
> 
> I'm going to look into Traditional Chinese Medicine and accupressure to see if that will help any. I've heard great things about it for helping with infertility. I'm starting to think the short cycles and pre AF spotting is a sign of some hormonal imbalance and that's what's causing the problem!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> yes i ended up testing yesterday with FMU and :bfn:.....:cry: i didnt test this morning, i am 16dpo today. not cramping or anything, its weird. i cramped alot during the TWW. anyways, if i dont get :witch: or :bfp: in a week ill go get a blood test done. still not giving up hope. FX'ed!!!Click to expand...

Awwww Kitten I'm sorry! :hugs:

Its not over until :witch: shows up though so FX for you still!!! :af:

Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten I think the blood test is a good idea...hopefully you will get a bfp before then though still fx'd for you! :af: :hugs:

Mpenzi: Hi honey funnily enough I've been googling alot on my mobile phone this weekend and progesterone problems came up quite alot related to the questions I was typing in. I did have a 21 day test ages ago I was never told what number my progesterone was only that the test showed I had ovulated. I'm going to write down some questions for next time I see the consultant. I don't think that will be till my lap &dye now though. The Chinese Medicine sounds interesting let us know how that goes if you give it a try.

My weekend was lovely thanks, Walked on the beach with my little niece took her to the park and fed the horses...nice and relaxed just what was needed lol!xx:hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

:witch: came yesterday....


----------



## rocko

What a bummer! Hopefully next month will be your month!


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> What a bummer! Hopefully next month will be your month!

ur telling me! had a few psychic predictions done saying that my :bfp: news comes the month of JUNE from a cycle starting in MAY......so FX'ed for that


----------



## mpenzi77

Kitten: Noooooooooo! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I'm sure you'll be getting that :bfp: very soon kitten. No worries. Keep up the :bunny: lovin!

Gemlou: So glad you had such a lovely and relaxing weekend! Hope you're doing better now.

I went to the vitamin store today and bought Vitex (chaste berry) and Dong Quai. Both of those things are supposed to increase female fertility! 

Well ladies FX for next month! I won't be :sex: this cycle because OH is away until after I'm supposed to O. :cry: But hopefully the month after we'll make up for it! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Kitten: Noooooooooo! I'm so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure you'll be getting that :bfp: very soon kitten. No worries. Keep up the :bunny: lovin!
> 
> Gemlou: So glad you had such a lovely and relaxing weekend! Hope you're doing better now.
> 
> I went to the vitamin store today and bought Vitex (chaste berry) and Dong Quai. Both of those things are supposed to increase female fertility!
> 
> Well ladies FX for next month! I won't be :sex: this cycle because OH is away until after I'm supposed to O. :cry: But hopefully the month after we'll make up for it! :winkwink:
> 
> :dust:

i know, it sucks! but i have a good feelign about this cycle....i really hope its my :bfp: cycle. 

yes i have heard great things about those 2 supplements!

FX'ed for next month definitely. bummer your OH will be gone and timing will be off....hopefully month after will be your :bfp: month :) :hugs: :dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you kitten! And big FX for you for this month! Hope those psychics are right! :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Aww no I'm sorry Kitten...fx'd this cycle will be your bfp cycle! :hugs:

Mpenzi, yes I have heard good things about both those supplements to. I think you only take the Dong Quai from cd1 up till ovulation as they don't recommend taking it whilst pregnant (sure I read that somewhere) apparently Vitex is great and really helps with pms too...I think I may go get some of that :winkwink:

My partner is working away for a month from 1st July so we wont be able to do much :sex: next cycle....fx'd for this one!! Fx'd for the one after for you Mpenzi :thumbup:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Aww no I'm sorry Kitten...fx'd this cycle will be your bfp cycle! :hugs:
> 
> Mpenzi, yes I have heard good things about both those supplements to. I think you only take the Dong Quai from cd1 up till ovulation as they don't recommend taking it whilst pregnant (sure I read that somewhere) apparently Vitex is great and really helps with pms too...I think I may go get some of that :winkwink:
> 
> My partner is working away for a month from 1st July so we wont be able to do much :sex: next cycle....fx'd for this one!! Fx'd for the one after for you Mpenzi :thumbup:

thank you! seriously hope this is my :bfp: cycle, had lots of psychic readings done and the majority of them said conceive in may and find out in june......FX'ed!


----------



## macydarling

still lurking on this thread! i'm sending prayer and baby dust your way!


----------



## mpenzi77

I'm so excited. This morning I noticed EWCM for the first time. A lot of it too! I haven't been getting it at all in the past few years and was starting to think that either I wasn't ovulating or not getting the right CM and that's why I wasn't conceiving. :shrug:

I've been taking Vitex, Fennel, and Dong Quai three times a day for about the past week, I wonder if this is what has helped. OH is not here to :sex: but at least I'm feeling better now about our chances in the future.

:dance:

Hope all is well for all of you!

:dust:


----------



## rocko

mpenzi77 said:



> I'm so excited. This morning I noticed EWCM for the first time. A lot of it too! I haven't been getting it at all in the past few years and was starting to think that either I wasn't ovulating or not getting the right CM and that's why I wasn't conceiving. :shrug:
> 
> I've been taking Vitex, Fennel, and Dong Quai three times a day for about the past week, I wonder if this is what has helped. OH is not here to :sex: but at least I'm feeling better now about our chances in the future.
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Hope all is well for all of you!
> 
> :dust:

Awesome! Anything new is always exciting :happydance:


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you Rocko! I see you're also taking Vitex and Royal Jelly. Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## rocko

mpenzi77 said:


> Thank you Rocko! I see you're also taking Vitex and Royal Jelly. Have you noticed any difference?

No still super early! I'll let you know!


----------



## Gemlou78

Ooo Mpenzi thats great  sounds to me like the suppliments have done a great job!!
Im on 3dpo today...we only :sex:: twice cd9 and cd11... cd 11 was O day so fingers crossed. Im going to try really hard not to drive myself crazy or test early this time :wacko: xx


----------



## mpenzi77

Hi Gemlou good luck I'm sure that was plenty of :sex: though!

Every other day is supposed to be good because it makes the :spermy: stronger, right?

Everything crossed for you this month Gemlou. I know you have your lap and dye coming up soon? Hopefully that won't be necessary!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> I'm so excited. This morning I noticed EWCM for the first time. A lot of it too! I haven't been getting it at all in the past few years and was starting to think that either I wasn't ovulating or not getting the right CM and that's why I wasn't conceiving. :shrug:
> 
> I've been taking Vitex, Fennel, and Dong Quai three times a day for about the past week, I wonder if this is what has helped. OH is not here to :sex: but at least I'm feeling better now about our chances in the future.
> 
> :dance:
> 
> Hope all is well for all of you!
> 
> :dust:

yay! good luck to you and GemLou as well :) :) :bfp: here we come ladies! :happydance:


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi ladies ....It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm not sure if I should have a drink or not? What do you think? I will be 6dpo tomorrow. 

I don't want to do anything that could ruin my chances but OH says he thinks I should relax and enjoy myself as we don't go out very often. 

Both our families will be there and they don't know we are ttc..it's not something we would announce till we are past the 3 month stage what with having suffered a chemical pregnancy.

Just wondered what you all think? xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi ladies ....It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm not sure if I should have a drink or not? What do you think? I will be 6dpo tomorrow.
> 
> I don't want to do anything that could ruin my chances but OH says he thinks I should relax and enjoy myself as we don't go out very often.
> 
> Both our families will be there and they don't know we are ttc..it's not something we would announce till we are past the 3 month stage what with having suffered a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Just wondered what you all think? xx

happy birthday to you! :cake: 

thats a tough one.....i personally would not, because what if you turn out to be preggers and you had that drink? i am sure one drink wont hurt anything but still if you are worried about it, then don't do it. 

but if family will be there, then maybe you should just have ONE drink. i understand what you mean. honestly, you could go either way.

hope that helped a little and have a fabulous birthday girl! :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks kitten  having a lovely day so far. I think you are right I will maybe just have one then go on cola but make out its something else so nobody thinks anything of it. xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Thanks kitten  having a lovely day so far. I think you are right I will maybe just have one then go on cola but make out its something else so nobody thinks anything of it. xx

thats great! wouldnt a :bfp: be a fantastic late birthday present?? :) :) :) 

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## rocko

Hope you had a good birthday!


----------



## mpenzi77

Happy belated birthday Gemlou!!! Hope it was fun and relaxing! :flower:


----------



## Gemlou78

It was the best Birthday ever! OH got down on one knee in front of family and friends and popped the question!! I have a beautiful diamond ring :happydance::happydance:

So happy I could burst! :wedding:

So I did end up having a glass of champagne but was good apart from that! Just wish I could predict when I will fall pregnant so we could figure a date for the wedding as I would need time to slim down!!! lol xx


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh my goodness! How romantic and beautiful!!! :cloud9:

You'll have to post a picture of the ring! Congratulations and enjoy the wedding planning! :)


----------



## Gemlou78

Thank you I will :kiss: I'm so excited and feel so blessed right now! xx
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 126


----------



## rocko

Congratulations!! That's so exciting! Maybe it will prove to be the perfect distraction from TTC and you'll find yourself pregnant? ;) OR you could start planning- It always seems once things go in one direction the other things fall in place ;) ( this is the reason I'm finally decorating the room that will one day be our nursery as my craft room!)


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> Thank you I will :kiss: I'm so excited and feel so blessed right now! xx

Beautiful! Oh I'm so happy for you! :)

That is so touching that he got down on one knee in front of everyone. So many couples don't do it that way anymore. They just talk and decide to get engaged and go ring shopping. You must have a very romantic fella! ;)


Nice manicure too! Everything crossed your :bfp: is just around the corner now too! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> It was the best Birthday ever! OH got down on one knee in front of family and friends and popped the question!! I have a beautiful diamond ring :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So happy I could burst! :wedding:
> 
> So I did end up having a glass of champagne but was good apart from that! Just wish I could predict when I will fall pregnant so we could figure a date for the wedding as I would need time to slim down!!! lol xx

omg!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! great birthday present, and a BFP soon would be that much more great!!!! so happy for you! :hugs:

so romantic! super happy for you. yummy champagne! i understand about the timing thing, but you never know when its gonna happen!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Thank you I will :kiss: I'm so excited and feel so blessed right now! xx

gorgeous ring! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Congratulations!! That's so exciting! Maybe it will prove
> To be the perfect distraction from TTC and you'll find yourself pregnant? ;) OR you could start planning. It always seems once things go in one direction the other things fall in place ;) ( this is the reason I'm finally decorating the room that will one day be our nursery as my craft room!)

yes i agree with your thinking! things will fall in place for the best, dont forget that and stay positive! :hugs::flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you I will :kiss: I'm so excited and feel so blessed right now! xx
> 
> Beautiful! Oh I'm so happy for you! :)
> 
> That is so touching that he got down on one knee in front of everyone. So many couples don't do it that way anymore. They just talk and decide to get engaged and go ring shopping. You must have a very romantic fella! ;)
> 
> 
> Nice manicure too! Everything crossed your :bfp: is just around the corner now too! :hugs:Click to expand...

i second everything mpenzi said! :D :D :D


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks ladies :happydance: he can be very romantic when he has a mind to....he asked my Dads permission earlier that day....very old school and a lovely touch! 

I'm so glad I had my nails done lol...they were my birthday present to myself!

Fingers crossed this is my cycle as due date would be feb so we could then maybe look at getting wed Aug....giving me 6 months to slim down a little! 

Fx'd for all you lovely ladies too :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Thanks ladies :happydance: he can be very romantic when he has a mind to....he asked my Dads permission earlier that day....very old school and a lovely touch!
> 
> I'm so glad I had my nails done lol...they were my birthday present to myself!
> 
> Fingers crossed this is my cycle as due date would be feb so we could then maybe look at getting wed Aug....giving me 6 months to slim down a little!
> 
> Fx'd for all you lovely ladies too :hugs:

definitely old school, not a bad thing :winkwink:

i loved your nails as well!

yes FX'ed for you and the rest of us that this is our cycle! it would be perfect timing! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

OMG I just got :bfp: im in total shock. Af due on Sunday so rather nervous dont want to cancel lap & dye nxt week incase its another chemical!! Will upload pic later. Dont think OH will believe test unless I do a digital and he can see the word pregnant lol. 

What an unbelievable week ive had all my dreams coming true at once. Im crying happy happy tears!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> OMG I just got :bfp: im in total shock. Af due on Sunday so rather nervous dont want to cancel lap & dye nxt week incase its another chemical!! Will upload pic later. Dont think OH will believe test unless I do a digital and he can see the word pregnant lol.
> 
> What an unbelievable week ive had all my dreams coming true at once. Im crying happy happy tears!!! Xxxxxxx

OMG!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!! i bet you are in total shock! i know whenever i get mine, i will be....whenever that is -_- 

yes upload a pic of the test later, and go out a get a digi, and post that one too! 

this has definitely been an excellent week for you! see what did i tell you that having a BFP would be a fantastic birthday gift! also and early father's day present too! i'm crying happy tears for you too girl! so excited for you!

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 

hope i get my BFP this month too so we can be bump buddies! :flower: plus i really want to have BFP for a father's day present as well!

have a fabulous day girl, you deserve it!


----------



## Gemlou78

Thank you so much kitten  my digi test says i'm 1-2 weeks past conception. I have a doctors appointment on wed to confirm and I will ask her to take bloods to put my mind at ease about my levels. 

I'm just waiting for OH to get back from work! OMG I still can't believe it....a year of trying and finally it happens just before my operation!!!!! :cloud9:

I am sending heaps and heaps of baby dust to you girls.

Please god let this one be a sticky bean!! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







107.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 198


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Thank you so much kitten  my digi test says i'm 1-2 weeks past conception. I have a doctors appointment on wed to confirm and I will ask her to take bloods to put my mind at ease about my levels.
> 
> I'm just waiting for OH to get back from work! OMG I still can't believe it....a year of trying and finally it happens just before my operation!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I am sending heaps and heaps of baby dust to you girls.
> 
> Please god let this one be a sticky bean!! xxxxx

You deserve it girl! Let us know his reaction! Lol :) i feel like i am loosing hope....but at the same time i know itll happen. Just want it to be now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

strdstkittenx said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much kitten  my digi test says i'm 1-2 weeks past conception. I have a doctors appointment on wed to confirm and I will ask her to take bloods to put my mind at ease about my levels.
> 
> I'm just waiting for OH to get back from work! OMG I still can't believe it....a year of trying and finally it happens just before my operation!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I am sending heaps and heaps of baby dust to you girls.
> 
> Please god let this one be a sticky bean!! xxxxx
> 
> You deserve it girl! Let us know his reaction! Lol :) i feel like i am loosing hope....but at the same time i know itll happen. Just want it to be now!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

So many times I have lost hope over the last year....and it's being able to vent to all you girls on here that has helped me through! 

You will get there...I'm trying to rein in my emotions a little as I know it's extremely early af is due on Sunday! I really hope you get BFP would be great to be bump buddies! :hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much kitten  my digi test says i'm 1-2 weeks past conception. I have a doctors appointment on wed to confirm and I will ask her to take bloods to put my mind at ease about my levels.
> 
> I'm just waiting for OH to get back from work! OMG I still can't believe it....a year of trying and finally it happens just before my operation!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I am sending heaps and heaps of baby dust to you girls.
> 
> Please god let this one be a sticky bean!! xxxxx
> 
> You deserve it girl! Let us know his reaction! Lol :) i feel like i am loosing hope....but at the same time i know itll happen. Just want it to be now!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> So many times I have lost hope over the last year....and it's being a
> ble to vent to all you girls on here that has helped me through!
> 
> You will get there...I'm trying to rein in my emotions a little as I know it's extremely early af is due on Sunday! I really hope you get BFP would be great to be bump buddies! :hugs::flower: xxxClick to expand...


I understand. I agree, thank GOD for bnb! You will be fine, you got your bfp! :)I hope we can be bump buddies! Gotta get my bfp like now lol :)Hope :hugs:


----------



## foxiechick1

Oh hun i just read all this how amazing for you!! A brilliant May and early June! Congrats so so pleased for you. Gorgeous ring!! xx


----------



## Gemlou78

Keep me posted kitten :thumbup:

foxichick1 thanks so much it's been a crazy wonderful month lol times dragging can't wait to tell OH he finishes work in 15mins so should be here in 30mins eeekkk lol xx


----------



## foxiechick1

5 Minutes to go!!! So excited for you let us know his reaction!!!! Obviously we know it will be good lol but we want all the details!!! lol x


----------



## rocko

YAY!!! So happy for you :happydance: I've heard so many stories where they schedule a procedure and just before it's time they get their BFP! so cool!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks everyone! Well just showed him the tests...he had tears in his eyes and just hugged me :happydance:

He is glad I don't have to go through with the op. He said we need to think about how long after the birth we would want the wedding and that he hopes people don't think he proposed because i'm pregnant. I said that doesn't matter...we know the truth. 

We will wait till after the 1st scan to tell people. 

My head is spinning with what a whirlwind week this has been!! Think i'm going to run a bubble bath and relax a while lol! xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Gemlou78 said:


> Thanks everyone! Well just showed him the tests...he had tears in his eyes and just hugged me :happydance:
> 
> He is glad I don't have to go through with the op. He said we need to think about how long after the birth we would want the wedding and that he hopes people don't think he proposed because i'm pregnant. I said that doesn't matter...we know the truth.
> 
> We will wait till after the 1st scan to tell people.
> 
> My head is spinning with what a whirlwind week this has been!! Think i'm going to run a bubble bath and relax a while lol! xxx


I am so happy for you both absolutely brilliant! Now get relaxing! lol xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

so what symptoms are you experiencing so far gemlou???


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi kitten :flower:

Well I have had the odd wave of nausea the last two days but they aren't overwhelming. 

I'm very very tired alot of the time I had noticed that the day before I tested and it's getting worse lol. 

My nipples are very sore again I noticed this the day before I tested and it's constant. 

I also have a metallic taste in my mouth that comes and goes. 

Other than that I'm ok. I should mention as well at 9dpo in the evening I had very sharp/cramp pains worse than pms cramps and it lasted about an hour, I needed a hot water bottle to ease it. I'm wondering if that may have been implantation. 

I did another cheap test today with 2nd urine and its a much darker line so that's good :happydance:

How are you doing? xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi kitten :flower:
> 
> Well I have had the odd wave of nausea the last two days but they aren't overwhelming.
> 
> I'm very very tired alot of the time I had noticed that the day before I tested and it's getting worse lol.
> 
> My nipples are very sore again I noticed this the day before I tested and it's constant.
> 
> I also have a metallic taste in my mouth that comes and goes.
> 
> Other than that I'm ok. I should mention as well at 9dpo in the evening I had very sharp/cramp pains worse than pms cramps and it lasted about an hour, I needed a hot water bottle to ease it. I'm wondering if that may have been implantation.
> 
> I did another cheap test today with 2nd urine and its a much darker line so that's good :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing? xx


hey! :flower: 

glad your nausea isnt bad! 

bet the tired thing is crazy! i love to take naps and sleep so i know when i finally get preg that its gonna hit me hard probably.....lol! especially since i am a daycare teacher from 9-3 mon-fri then i go to school from 6-11 at night mon-thurs. im gonna be exhausted! :wacko: lol but it will be very worth it :thumbup:

my nipples always get extremely sore and sensitive during tww, bet it will increase when i get preg.

i have read on sites that some women get the metallic taste in their mouth. weird, but thats a for sure sign!

good, i am glad you are feeling well! :) interesting, maybe that was implantation bleeding like you said!

fantastic news! so glad you finally got your bfp news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

not bad, just enjoying my day off. back to the grind tomorrow. gonna go to sleep in a little bit and hopefully get some :sex: in haha! :blush:

i am now in my fertile period and should be ovulating any day now....gonna try to :sex: every day or every other day till this saturday....PRAYING TO GOD THE :spermy: CATCHES THE EGG!!! i want this more than anything! gonna be using preseed and softcups....kinda intimidated by the softcups tho, scared of putting them in wrong! but dont wanna use the preseed by itself incase of leaking, for the softcups to catch! ahh! :cry: thats pretty much it for the moment


----------



## Gemlou78

Ohhh good luck I will be keeping everything crossed for you that it works!!!:hugs:

I never tried soft cups so have no advice on that. We did try preeseed a few cycles ago and it was fun using it :blush: lol

We had always :sex: every day through my fertile time but this cycle we had only done it twice so who knows...keep me posed hon xxx


----------



## mpenzi77

OMG I just saw you got your :bfp: Gemlou!!!!! WOWWWW! Congratulations!!!

I wasn't on for a few days but I was thinking of you and finally checked today!!!!

I am sooooo happy for you!!! How did your DF react?

:hugs:

Sticky :dust: !!!!!!


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh sorry I just read through all the posts and read about it. Oh I wouldn't worry about what other people think. You know the truth and that's what matters! Yay I'm sooo excited for you!

Good luck Kitten I hope you are next!!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Ohhh good luck I will be keeping everything crossed for you that it works!!!:hugs:
> 
> I never tried soft cups so have no advice on that. We did try preeseed a few cycles ago and it was fun using it :blush: lol
> 
> We had always :sex: every day through my fertile time but this cycle we had only done it twice so who knows...keep me posed hon xxx

yes keep everything crossed, that would be fantastic! :hugs:

people i have talked to on her about them love them! said they seem intimidating at first but are great and work! yes the preseed was fun! haha hope it keeps more spermies inside too!

we shall see what happens, will definitely try to every day. hes getting over being sick so kinda bad timing but at the same time no.

i will keep you posted, you do the same! :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Oh sorry I just read through all the posts and read about it. Oh I wouldn't worry about what other people think. You know the truth and that's what matters! Yay I'm sooo excited for you!
> 
> Good luck Kitten I hope you are next!!
> 
> :dust:

thanks i am hoping the same thing, hope you get your BFP too!

lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks Mpenzi :flower: I'm very excited but nervous too...wish I could fast forward to 12 weeks and feel safe!! 

Kitten...the combination of the two things may well do the trick for you :winkwink:

We can add overemotional to my list too....cried like a baby watching the kids film 'Charlotte's Web' last night...then balled again a few hours later for no particular reason! Poor DF lol

Keep me posted girls I'm hoping we all end up bump buddies very soon :hugs::kiss: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Anytime today ,friday latest i will be due a. Visit from af according to calculater and my dates... Hopefully she forgets today im feeling all bloated mild crampy sensation and got a funny bubbly feeling going on that i dont remember from 1st preg or ever had with af still got headache and backache and im soooooo tired all the time lol sorry tmi * still got lots of thin milky cm * tops of my legs ache today since i woke up ,one other thing i keep getting a small stabby twinge round my right side kinda level with belly button but round the side almost towards my back not overly painful but enough to notice it like a muscle spasm i Guess lol prob nothing just a funny feeling never noticed before lol


----------



## Gemlou78

Tinkerbellfan...fingers crossed for you that af doesn't show. I found charting my temps really helped to pinpoint everything from when I o'd to knowing af was coming a day before she actually did. 

Let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

I never really tired charting i dont think id be to gd at it lol im never up and ontime with anything lol my 15month old son see's to that .
Yeah will keep you updated still got a dull ache/twinging in tummy lets Hope its not her lol x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Só far só gd will let you know of any changes. X


----------



## strdstkittenx

gemlou....random question! when u :sex: last cycle, what positions were used and did you orgasm before or after he came in you? :D thanks!


----------



## macydarling

congrats gemlou!!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Thanks macydarling 

Kitten., we did doggy style but lying down and me on back but with my legs round his neck. He makes me orgasm before penetration. Hope that help hon xxx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Thanks macydarling
> 
> Kitten., we did doggy style but lying down and me on back but with my legs round his neck. He makes me orgasm before penetration. Hope that help hon xxx

thanks! i will be using your techniques girl! :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi all :thumbup:

Just wondering how you are all doing? Kitten I see you are 3dpo fx'd for you hon! 

I'm doing fine no real sickness yet just exhausted all the time. Got lots of blue veins on my boobs too lol. Wish I didn't have to wait so long for a midwife app and scan think I will relax more once that's all done!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

I'm still waiting for af or my bfp cd 30, 15dpo and no sign if either feel so tired and dizzy today got a.dull aching in tummy like a.muscle type ache not like af im so confused ... Tmi sorry still got some sticky white/ light yellowish cm not had any bleeding or spotting since 6-8dpo Wang to know either way no df went and bought a load of tests yesterday bless him so we can test till af just so bloated and ache from top to bottom !:wacko:


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh good luck to you tinkerbell, really hope you get your bfp soon! Your symptoms sound good especially spotting around 6-8dpo sounds like implantation bleeding. I got implantation pains but no bleeding at 9dpo. 

Keep us posted on your results :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Well this afternoons update .... For about an your this afternoon had af type aches in tummy and back but milder then sorry tmi a small amount of ewcm with the teenyist streak of pink in it nothing since and Ive been checking lol also was watching a film with ds and had over whelming urge to bawl my eyes out lol omg its only a Disney film pmsl:haha: then the same urge hit me when i was listening to rádio im not normally like that with af i just get moody not soppy ! Só confused :shrug: just Want to know one way or the other now lol gl all :dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi all :thumbup:
> 
> Just wondering how you are all doing? Kitten I see you are 3dpo fx'd for you hon!
> 
> I'm doing fine no real sickness yet just exhausted all the time. Got lots of blue veins on my boobs too lol. Wish I didn't have to wait so long for a midwife app and scan think I will relax more once that's all done!

just waiting! yep, 3dpo...thanks and i am FXing too!!! got a new car today.... :) :) :) :) :) :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thats good, tired is better than feeling sick i think! :) when is ur first dr visit??


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Well today im só tired and seem to be getting stressed bout slightest things lol then i feel sad for no reason im all over the place pmt or pg hmmm ? Still getting bfn but no sign of af either woke up with more sorness in bbs today around sides and nipples sorry tmi .... Things are kinda wet down there as well kinda thick white discharge i know sorry tmi lol but i would have normally started af by now and would have felt like she was coming up to a week ago yet theres nothing im só confused feeling more negative bout a bpf by the day :wacko: really dont know what my bodies playing at this cycle lol . Hows it going for everyone else in here ?


----------



## rocko

I'm 5 DPO and my temps went to .2' today. Still just waiting ;)


----------



## mpenzi77

Good luck rocko!!

:dust:


----------



## rocko

mpenzi77 said:


> Good luck rocko!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks & back at ya!


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten I'm just waiting for the midwife to write to me with an appointment. The doctor said they don't usually want to see you till you are about 8 weeks. Fertility friend say's i'm 5wks 2 days today. Hope af stays away from you hon! 

Tinkerbell, I think maybe you should go to the doctors and ask for bloods to check for pregnancy. At least then you will know one way or the other...it's no fun being in limbo like that. Good luck hon. 

Good luck Rocko and Mpenzi fx'd for you both!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Kitten I'm just waiting for the midwife to write to me with an appointment. The doctor said they don't usually want to see you till you are about 8 weeks. Fertility friend say's i'm 5wks 2 days today. Hope af stays away from you hon!
> 
> Tinkerbell, I think maybe you should go to the doctors and ask for bloods to check for pregnancy. At least then you will know one way or the other...it's no fun being in limbo like that. Good luck hon.
> 
> Good luck Rocko and Mpenzi fx'd for you both!

cool! cant wait to hear about how your first appointment goes! thanks i am hoping so too, need lots of luck and dust! :af:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

17dpo now no af and no bfp all tests done with fmu show as very negative cant make an appointment yet as we are. Currently moving house só kinda inbetween docs lol im cramping today not like af more like stretching like a dull ache mostly on right side also got sore.bbs emotional headaches nausea yesterday was só queasy ! And im só tired sorry tmi have lots of watery cm down then but some days its a little thicker i know sorry :blush: im just confused now with ds i showed bfp at.5 and half weeks pg maybe its to early for me yet ?:shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Just did an ic before bed as still no af and yesterdays ic was bfn .... And omg do my eyes see a faint line ! Opinions plz ladies .
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1926-1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 26









IMAG1926-1-2.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22









IMAG1927.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 17









IMAG1928.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## strdstkittenx

tinkerbellfan said:


> Just did an ic before bed as still no af and yesterdays ic was bfn .... And omg do my eyes see a faint line ! Opinions plz ladies .

yes maam i see a faint BFP!!!! GO GET A DIGITAL!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellfan

strdstkittenx said:


> tinkerbellfan said:
> 
> 
> Just did an ic before bed as still no af and yesterdays ic was bfn .... And omg do my eyes see a faint line ! Opinions plz ladies .
> 
> yes maam i see a faint BFP!!!! GO GET A DIGITAL!!!!Click to expand...

Im glad someone else can see it to df says he can and now test is dryer kinda a lil darker dont have to squint as much lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

tinkerbellfan said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellfan said:
> 
> 
> Just did an ic before bed as still no af and yesterdays ic was bfn .... And omg do my eyes see a faint line ! Opinions plz ladies .
> 
> yes maam i see a faint BFP!!!! GO GET A DIGITAL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad someone else can see it to df says he can and now test is dryer kinda a lil darker dont have to squint as much lolClick to expand...

ahhhh so exciting! seriously go get a digital still! hoping i get my BFP this cycle....


----------



## rocko

Congrats! I'm 10 DPO and still very bfn.


----------



## mpenzi77

tinkerbellfan said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellfan said:
> 
> 
> Just did an ic before bed as still no af and yesterdays ic was bfn .... And omg do my eyes see a faint line ! Opinions plz ladies .
> 
> yes maam i see a faint BFP!!!! GO GET A DIGITAL!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Im glad someone else can see it to df says he can and now test is dryer kinda a lil darker dont have to squint as much lolClick to expand...

Looks like a BFP tinkerbellfan! Congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Yes it sounds like it! i am 6dpo and im certain i experienced implantation last night, wiped a bit of pinkish blood! been cramping since ovulation day and had major heartburn since, had a migraine on ovulation night which was horrible:( had a LOT of watery cm since, feels as though ive wet my knickers! and since ovulation i keep getting pins and needles in my feet which never happens! so strange, i hope this was implantation! x


----------



## tinkerbellfan

I really Hope só the last couple weeks been a nightmare wait lol have taken a pic of last 3 days tests 1st day i didnt even notice anything on but looked closer after 2nd test last night and sure something there ! Its defo darker this am ,Does it look darker and promising to you ladies ? Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: x wont let me post pics só will try again later i have them on another post ....


----------



## tinkerbellfan

I really Hope só the last couple weeks been a nightmare wait lol have taken a pic of last 3 days tests 1st day i didnt even notice anything on but looked closer after 2nd test last night and sure something there ! Its defo darker this am ,Does it look darker and promising to you ladies ? Wishing you all lots of luck and :dust: x


----------



## Gemlou78

Wow congrats tinkerbellfan, they look bfp to me :happydance::happydance:
Defo get a digital it only really sank in with me once I saw the words 'pregnant'. 

Rocko; I was 12 dpo when I got my bfp...fx'd for you honey! :hugs:

Mpenzi; How are you doing...is OH still away working? Hope you are doing ok :hugs:

Kitten; How long till you test now? :hugs:

Kinberleyrob; signs sound good, keep us posted!

Fx'd for you all and congrats again Tinkerbellfan :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Wow congrats tinkerbellfan, they look bfp to me :happydance::happydance:
> Defo get a digital it only really sank in with me once I saw the words 'pregnant'.
> 
> Rocko; I was 12 dpo when I got my bfp...fx'd for you honey! :hugs:
> 
> Mpenzi; How are you doing...is OH still away working? Hope you are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> Kitten; How long till you test now? :hugs:
> 
> Kinberleyrob; signs sound good, keep us posted!
> 
> Fx'd for you all and congrats again Tinkerbellfan :flower:

i am 10dpo today and AF is due june 20th...gonna try to wait till then!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Gemlou78

Ooo not long till you know then really hope it's bfp for you!! 

I'm Ok...been very overemotional though I'll be glad when the hormones level out a bit. Boobs still tender and tired. 

Got my Midwife app on 5th July and had pregnancy notes through the post that I have to take with me. xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Ooo not long till you know then really hope it's bfp for you!!
> 
> I'm Ok...been very overemotional though I'll be glad when the hormones level out a bit. Boobs still tender and tired.
> 
> Got my Midwife app on 5th July and had pregnancy notes through the post that I have to take with me. xx


so i tested this morning since it is father's day, and BFN....:cry::cry::cry: so i could only give my DH the fathers day card saying "i know we dont have kids together yet, but you are an amazing dad to the ones you already have" :cry::cry::cry: i feel like i dont have a chance this month even tho AF has not come yet....which is supposed to be the 20th. i feel like its not gonna happen for me :cry::cry::cry: thats the kind of mood im in right now, just crushed


----------



## trying81

Hi Gem I had that on my underwear a few days before I felt sharp pinches on my left side and had spotting on 9dpo, I'm 13 dpo today AF is due tomorrow if no show I'm testing so hopefully that's a good sign for you.


----------



## saveme

Hi Ladies:hi: CONGRATS to you gem this thread started with the thick creamy cm and thats exactly what I've been experiencing since yesterday 4dpo today same thing theres so much of it yesterday in my liner SORRY TMI:blush: and today theres some on my liner but when I check my cervix there is alot thick, white, creamy, kinda clumpy, no odor,no burning, or itching I defo OV'ed well I pray I did, and so far my temps have been good. Gem was this the month you got your bfp when you had the cm you described???
I'm trying to past the time in my 2ww feels like forever:coffee:
BTW have been constipated since OV and been having headaches of and on right above my eyes... Plan on testing the 25th if I can hold out till then:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







5dpo.png
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mpenzi77

Hey Kitten I'm so sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:

Don't give up hope yet though. It could be too early for it to come :bfp:

Everything crossed for you Kitten!

Hey Gemlou so glad your bean has been sticky! :dance:

I suppose its natural to be a bit overemotional! Your body is going through a lot and flooded with hormones I guess. Hopefully soon your moods will stabilize. :hug:

Well I hope I O'd Saturday because we :sex: Friday night. I had EWCM Friday night and my cervix was high soft open. The EWCM was sort of cloudy though so not sure what that means. I don't use OPK so I have to guess at when I ovulate, but I'm happy because at least now I'm noticing the EWCM (thank you Vitex!). I never saw it before, just cloudy watery stuff, so I'm hoping this will make a difference in our chances. 

GL to all you other ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh Kitten I'm sorry :hugs: Mpenzi is right though it could just be too early :af::af::af: It will happen for you....I felt like that so so many times a year of trying then bam it happened! :hugs:

Trying81 good luck to you let us know how the test goes :thumbup:

Saveme Hi no it wasn't the month I got my bfp I had been absolutely convinced that cycle too. My bfp cycle I didn't really check my cm or symptom spot much because I'd been so upset after convincing myself the last time. You mention headaches and constipation....I have had both of these since getting my bfp so fx'd it's a good sign for you....keep us posted :hugs:

Mpenzi thanks honey me too...can't wait to have a scan and know everything is ok!! YAY VITEX so glad it worked for you I wouldn't worry to much about it being cloudy as long as the consistency is good for the :spermy: Got everything fx'd for you your :sex: timing sounds good! :hugs:


----------



## rocko

Kitten, I'm so sorry! At least we have Mother's & Father's day behind us for 10 months! It just puts so much pressure on us to meet the "quota" to be able to celebrate something we want so bad already. AF arrived yesterday, during BD, so we had a cruel dose of irony yesterday :nope: (after so many years, I'm still always so embarrassed when that happens)

My Father-in-law asked my husband "How many years am I going to wait before I get to say Happy Father's day to you?" :cry:
My hubs is the youngest and the in-laws have a dozen grandkids already. I did finally tell his mom that we were hoping to have one, but who knows when, so maybe that will get back to his dad.


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you Gemlou! :hugs:

Oh I'm so sorry Rocko. :cry: I hate that too when people ask me "So when are you going to have a baby?" and I don't necessarily want to tell them I'm trying but its not a good feeling.

So sorry about AF too. Well on to the next cycle! FX for you!

Kitten I hope you're feeling better! :af:

:dust:


----------



## saveme

Thanks Gem:thumbup: And I'm glad you and your little bean are doing well=D&gt;
So the CM is not as abundant anymore but now 7dpo I have really bad nausea, cramping but weird ones, dizziness, and still constipated:blush: I really hope I'm not symptom spotting:shrug::shrug:
I'll be coming back to update, And to all the ladies still in it 
LOTS OF :dust::dust::dust:
2ww waiting sucks:coffee::coffee:
 



Attached Files:







7DPO.png
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Hey Kitten I'm so sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> Don't give up hope yet though. It could be too early for it to come :bfp:
> 
> Everything crossed for you Kitten!
> 
> Hey Gemlou so glad your bean has been sticky! :dance:
> 
> I suppose its natural to be a bit overemotional! Your body is going through a lot and flooded with hormones I guess. Hopefully soon your moods will stabilize. :hug:
> 
> Well I hope I O'd Saturday because we :sex: Friday night. I had EWCM Friday night and my cervix was high soft open. The EWCM was sort of cloudy though so not sure what that means. I don't use OPK so I have to guess at when I ovulate, but I'm happy because at least now I'm noticing the EWCM (thank you Vitex!). I never saw it before, just cloudy watery stuff, so I'm hoping this will make a difference in our chances.
> 
> GL to all you other ladies!
> 
> :dust:

thanks! i am hoping it was just too early to get a BFP..we will see, AF due tomm and no sign of her at the moment


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Hey Kitten I'm so sorry about the :bfn: :hugs:
> 
> Don't give up hope yet though. It could be too early for it to come :bfp:
> 
> Everything crossed for you Kitten!
> 
> Hey Gemlou so glad your bean has been sticky! :dance:
> 
> I suppose its natural to be a bit overemotional! Your body is going through a lot and flooded with hormones I guess. Hopefully soon your moods will stabilize. :hug:
> 
> Well I hope I O'd Saturday because we :sex: Friday night. I had EWCM Friday night and my cervix was high soft open. The EWCM was sort of cloudy though so not sure what that means. I don't use OPK so I have to guess at when I ovulate, but I'm happy because at least now I'm noticing the EWCM (thank you Vitex!). I never saw it before, just cloudy watery stuff, so I'm hoping this will make a difference in our chances.
> 
> GL to all you other ladies!
> 
> :dust:


good luck to you too!!! :dust::dust::dust:!!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Oh Kitten I'm sorry :hugs: Mpenzi is right though it could just be too early :af::af::af: It will happen for you....I felt like that so so many times a year of trying then bam it happened! :hugs:
> 
> Trying81 good luck to you let us know how the test goes :thumbup:
> 
> Saveme Hi no it wasn't the month I got my bfp I had been absolutely convinced that cycle too. My bfp cycle I didn't really check my cm or symptom spot much because I'd been so upset after convincing myself the last time. You mention headaches and constipation....I have had both of these since getting my bfp so fx'd it's a good sign for you....keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> Mpenzi thanks honey me too...can't wait to have a scan and know everything is ok!! YAY VITEX so glad it worked for you I wouldn't worry to much about it being cloudy as long as the consistency is good for the :spermy: Got everything fx'd for you your :sex: timing sounds good! :hugs:

yeah, hoping it is just too early. still no sign of AF and she is due tomm... :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Kitten, I'm so sorry! At least we have Mother's & Father's day behind us for 10 months! It just puts so much pressure on us to meet the "quota" to be able to celebrate something we want so bad already. AF arrived yesterday, during BD, so we had a cruel dose of irony yesterday :nope: (after so many years, I'm still always so embarrassed when that happens)
> 
> My Father-in-law asked my husband "How many years am I going to wait before I get to say Happy Father's day to you?" :cry:
> My hubs is the youngest and the in-laws have a dozen grandkids already. I did finally tell his mom that we were hoping to have one, but who knows when, so maybe that will get back to his dad.

thanks, youre right. but it is even more painful to me because my DH has 2 kids with 2 different women and they dont deserve it. it makes my heart ache SOOOO much because that is what i want more than anything, and i dont have it yet :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

ouch....i understand the pressure. we gotta stay positive


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Thank you Gemlou! :hugs:
> 
> Oh I'm so sorry Rocko. :cry: I hate that too when people ask me "So when are you going to have a baby?" and I don't necessarily want to tell them I'm trying but its not a good feeling.
> 
> So sorry about AF too. Well on to the next cycle! FX for you!
> 
> Kitten I hope you're feeling better! :af:
> 
> :dust:

thanks, still hoping no AF! :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af: just tired today, the weather is stormy and it is makign me soooo wanting a nap. too bad i have class tonight :/ hope you are doing well!! :dust::dust: !!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

saveme said:


> Thanks Gem:thumbup: And I'm glad you and your little bean are doing well=D&gt;
> So the CM is not as abundant anymore but now 7dpo I have really bad nausea, cramping but weird ones, dizziness, and still constipated:blush: I really hope I'm not symptom spotting:shrug::shrug:
> I'll be coming back to update, And to all the ladies still in it
> LOTS OF :dust::dust::dust:
> 2ww waiting sucks:coffee::coffee:

lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you too! and good luck! ur right about the 2WW sucking.....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes !! The.2ww does suck, Im 1dpo Grrrrr

Remember ladies No AF is a good thing, your not.out yet! .Good luck ladies... You got another stalker watching this thread... lol

Tons of.baby dust coming your way!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Yes !! The.2ww does suck, Im 1dpo Grrrrr
> 
> Remember ladies No AF is a good thing, your not.out yet! .Good luck ladies... You got another stalker watching this thread... lol
> 
> Tons of.baby dust coming your way!!

aww 1dpo...very beginning! stay strong! 

youre right, no AF is a great thing, better than no AF and a BFN...and even better is no AF with A BFP!!!! :) youre not out till she shows! good luck to you as well and lots of dust your way too!!! :dust::dust:

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you and yes I have a long long 2ww... Im just going to try and stay busy... 

When are you testing?? Still no sign of AF I have a good feeling that when you test you get your BFP!! FX&#8220;d you get yours hun.. Im excited for ya :) I&#8220;ll be stalking this thread tomorrow :haha:

Good Luck !!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten I hope :af: has stayed away from you! Everything fx'd for you sweetie :winkwink:

Hopin&prayin good luck to you...I hated the 2 week wait too just feels like it takes forever...here's hoping this one brings you a lovely BFP at the end of it :flower:


----------



## Amazeballs

I had ALOT of creamy, yellowy CM from about 6dpo - 11dpo and it was a good sign for me! I did a pregnancy test yesterday morning and got a faint BFP!!! Im testing again tomorrow morning and hoping for a nice solid BFP....

Goodluck!! xx


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Quick update só went to docs today and saw the nurse she has confirmed my bfp and says im bout 5wks 5days and due feb 18th só my long wait was for a reason lol x


----------



## mpenzi77

Huge congratulations tinkerbellfan!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Amazeballs Congratulations and I hope you got a nice dark bfp today? 

Tinkerbellfan wow that's great news congrats honey :flower: Well that explains it then lol...guess some people just take longer for the hcg to show up on a test. 

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you both :cloud9:


----------



## mpenzi77

Huge congratulations to Amazeballs too! :thumbup:

Hope you're feeling well Gemlou!! And you too tinkerbellfan! :cloud9:

And Kitten thinking of you! :af:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Baby Congrats Gemlou78, Amazeballs & Tinkerbellfan... Fab news ladies...Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 months!!

Kitten crossing Everything for You hun... 

I think Im now 3dpo, I know its early but I got lightheaded and tmi, when I wiped a ton of creamy cm Yuck!! Nausea and a constant dry mouth too... I still have a long way to go too! I hope to be joining you all soon!!
Tons of baby dust to All of us!


----------



## itzjusme

This thread has made me extremely happy!!! I was freaking out this morning because I had a ton of white lotion like stuff in my panties!! (TMI!! sorry!!) I thought maybe it was my progesterone coming out?? I take it orally (400mg at night). This has made me feel a lot better though!!! CONGRATS ladies that got their BFP!!! I am so excited for you guys!! Hope to see mine soon!! :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

AF was due yesterday and didnt come. so today i tested with FMU and got this...i see a VERY faint second line....do yall see it too???? might have to tilt the screen cause i dont have a tweaked version yet. it is also a little darker in person compared to the picture. comments?????

https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg


----------



## itzjusme

strdstkittenx said:


> AF was due yesterday and didnt come. so today i tested with FMU and got this...i see a VERY faint second line....do yall see it too???? might have to tilt the screen cause i dont have a tweaked version yet. it is also a little darker in person compared to the picture. comments?????
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg

I can see it!!! CONGRATS!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Baby Congrats Gemlou78, Amazeballs & Tinkerbellfan... Fab news ladies...Heres to a Happy & Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Kitten crossing Everything for You hun...
> 
> I think Im now 3dpo, I know its early but I got lightheaded and tmi, when I wiped a ton of creamy cm Yuck!! Nausea and a constant dry mouth too... I still have a long way to go too! I hope to be joining you all soon!!
> Tons of baby dust to All of us!

Ahhh thank you!!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

itzjusme said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> AF was due yesterday and didnt come. so today i tested with FMU and got this...i see a VERY faint second line....do yall see it too???? might have to tilt the screen cause i dont have a tweaked version yet. it is also a little darker in person compared to the picture. comments?????
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg
> 
> I can see it!!! CONGRATS!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahhh really???? :) :) :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!
> 
> Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Awww you really think so mpenzi????? :) :) :)


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

strdstkittenx said:


> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!
> 
> Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Awww you really think so mpenzi????? :) :) :)Click to expand...

I see the faint line too!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Oopsie_Daisy said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!
> 
> Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Awww you really think so mpenzi????? :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I see the faint line too!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Omgg thank you!


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

strdstkittenx said:


> Oopsie_Daisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!
> 
> Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Awww you really think so mpenzi????? :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I see the faint line too!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omgg thank you!Click to expand...

Are you going to get an FRER and test it in the morning again!? Oh I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Oopsie_Daisy said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oopsie_Daisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: Kitten!
> 
> Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Awww you really think so mpenzi????? :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> I see the faint line too!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Omgg thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to get an FRER and test it in the morning again!? Oh I'm so excited for you!!!Click to expand...

I already have one set for the morning :) thank you so much, you really think this is it????


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations Kitten! A line is a line!!..Bfp!!!. Wow this thread has been mega lucky! Super excited for you!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> AF was due yesterday and didnt come. so today i tested with FMU and got this...i see a VERY faint second line....do yall see it too???? might have to tilt the screen cause i dont have a tweaked version yet. it is also a little darker in person compared to the picture. comments?????
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg

I definately see a faint line!!..Your on your way hun!! Cant wait to see.your test in the morning! Awesome! Fx your BFP tomorrow! Wooooohoooo Yay!! I hope to join you all soon :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congratulations Kitten! A line is a line!!..Bfp!!!. Wow this thread has been mega lucky! Super excited for you!!

Thanks sooo much! !! I guess you are right...it just needs to get DARKER! yes it has been lucky, is this really happening to me??? You are the best!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> AF was due yesterday and didnt come. so today i tested with FMU and got this...i see a VERY faint second line....do yall see it too???? might have to tilt the screen cause i dont have a tweaked version yet. it is also a little darker in person compared to the picture. comments?????
> 
> https://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg522/pinkzebraloveme92090/strdstkittenx/DSC00168.jpg
> 
> I definately see a faint line!!..Your on your way hun!! Cant wait to see.your test in the morning! Awesome! Fx your BFP tomorrow! Wooooohoooo Yay!! I hope to join you all soon :)Click to expand...

Thats awesome! I really really hope i am! I cant wait to see it in the morning either but i am so nervous! I need big FX'ed and luck and dust! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your definate FXd for your Bfp. No need to be nervous, hun your pregnant! A line is a, line!! Imanxious for you! Keep us posted, I will be waiting! But let me be the.first to say Congratulations!! Sending loads of baby dust to you.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Your definate FXd for your Bfp. No need to be nervous, hun your pregnant! A line is a, line!! Imanxious for you! Keep us posted, I will be waiting! But let me be the.first to say Congratulations!! Sending loads of baby dust to you.

Ahhhh im excited and nervous! I really hope i am pregnant! !!!! A line is a line, yes...i will be updating! Thank you soo much for the congrats :) baby dust coming your way too!


----------



## mpenzi77

Yeah, for sure Kitten! There's definitely a line there! As long as it came up within time frame, definitely a :bfp: Yay!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Yeah, for sure Kitten! There's definitely a line there! As long as it came up within time frame, definitely a :bfp: Yay!!!! :cloud9:

:) im glad everyone can see the second line! Yes it came up within the time. Thanks for all the support! !! :) :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Your definate FXd for your Bfp. No need to be nervous, hun your pregnant! A line is a, line!! Imanxious for you! Keep us posted, I will be waiting! But let me be the.first to say Congratulations!! Sending loads of baby dust to you.
> 
> Ahhhh im excited and nervous! I really hope i am pregnant! !!!! A line is a line, yes...i will be updating! Thank you soo much for the congrats :) baby dust coming your way too!Click to expand...

:happydance: I totally undertand your nervousness, but your in the home stretch!! Its evident!! Time to Relax, get some rest and get your test ready for the morning.. Im crossing everything for you.. Ill say a prayer for you too. Its gonna happen I just no it. No stressing, just take a few deep breaths think positive and pee positive :haha: Ill be waiting to hear your Good news!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Your definate FXd for your Bfp. No need to be nervous, hun your pregnant! A line is a, line!! Imanxious for you! Keep us posted, I will be waiting! But let me be the.first to say Congratulations!! Sending loads of baby dust to you.
> 
> Ahhhh im excited and nervous! I really hope i am pregnant! !!!! A line is a line, yes...i will be updating! Thank you soo much for the congrats :) baby dust coming your way too!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I totally undertand your nervousness, but your in the home stretch!! Its evident!! Time to Relax, get some rest and get your test ready for the morning.. Im crossing everything for you.. Ill say a prayer for you too. Its gonna happen I just no it. No stressing, just take a few deep breaths think positive and pee positive :haha: Ill be waiting to hear your Good news!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance:Click to expand...

yes i am pretty nervous...feel liek my heart has been racing nonstop! gotta relax though. thank you for crossing everything and yes PLEASE say a prayer for me, id LOVE that! :thumbup: i am glad you are so positive about all of this...i am tryign to be but really dont want to get my hopes up if it really isnt a BFP....but im gonna be positive and thank god already for finally giving me my BFP! :) deep breaths, think positive, pee positive......going to sleep now and will post in the morning! THANK YOU!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Your definate FXd for your Bfp. No need to be nervous, hun your pregnant! A line is a, line!! Imanxious for you! Keep us posted, I will be waiting! But let me be the.first to say Congratulations!! Sending loads of baby dust to you.
> 
> Ahhhh im excited and nervous! I really hope i am pregnant! !!!! A line is a line, yes...i will be updating! Thank you soo much for the congrats :) baby dust coming your way too!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I totally undertand your nervousness, but your in the home stretch!! Its evident!! Time to Relax, get some rest and get your test ready for the morning.. Im crossing everything for you.. Ill say a prayer for you too. Its gonna happen I just no it. No stressing, just take a few deep breaths think positive and pee positive :haha: Ill be waiting to hear your Good news!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> yes i am pretty nervous...feel liek my heart has been racing nonstop! gotta relax though. thank you for crossing everything and yes PLEASE say a prayer for me, id LOVE that! :thumbup: i am glad you are so positive about all of this...i am tryign to be but really dont want to get my hopes up if it really isnt a BFP....but im gonna be positive and thank god already for finally giving me my BFP! :) deep breaths, think positive, pee positive......going to sleep now and will post in the morning! THANK YOU!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Your Welcome, Sweet baby dreams!! I wish I could test with ya :(
I have a really good feeling about this. I cant wait to hear the fab news. Nite. Im off to Lala land too.. Just think we.can be bump buddies!! Yay!!


----------



## Gemlou78

OMG its bfp kitten....there is definately a line there I didnt even have to squint!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ohhh Im so happy for you its great news.. now you take things easy! Has OH seen it yet? :cloud9: xx


----------



## macydarling

strdstkittenx said:


> Thats awesome! I really really hope i am! I cant wait to see it in the morning either but i am so nervous! I need big FX'ed and luck and dust! :happydance::happydance:

Hey kitten- just thought id let you know my 1st bfp looked just like that! I ran out n got a digital and took right after n got a pregnant! Try one :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Fab news Ladies!! Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy.. I have a strong feeling I will be joining you this month!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

thanks everyone....so i tested with FMU today and yesterday and both BFN'S!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:cry: and still no AF either!!!! idk what to do....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Awww hun, Im so sorry. But remember your Not out till the ugly witch shows!! Don&#8220;t lose hope!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Awww hun, Im so sorry. But remember your Not out till the ugly witch shows!! Dont lose hope!! Keep us posted!!

thanks....but it worries me as to why i dont have my period!!! maybe i should get blood drawn @ the dr....


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats what I would do.. Maybe it was a faulty test?? Try to get some rest.. Blood tests are 100% correct!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Thats what I would do.. Maybe it was a faulty test?? Try to get some rest.. Blood tests are 100% correct!!

who knows....just want a BFP or my period....ugh ill call the DR on monday


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I so feel for ya, Id be pulling my hair out!! Damn bodies like to play games, maybe possible miscalculation? &#8220;scratching head&#8220;... Ugggg


----------



## macydarling

Idk..ive always heard a positive is a positive no matter how faint. And I could clearly see the line..did you use the same brand when you retested? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Very true, I figured an expired or faulty test.. But a line is a line! I&#8220;d go ahead and book an appt Monday for blood test! I still say your pregnant... :)


----------



## mpenzi77

Aww Kitten I'm sorry! :hugs: How annoying! But a false negative is possible, but a false :bfp: is almost unhead of! So the positive wins out! Maybe your urine was just more diluted today. Did you drink a lot of water before taking the test? AF still hasn't shown and you did have that :bfp: so its looking good! Don't lose hope until AF shows! :af:

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

macydarling said:


> Idk..ive always heard a positive is a positive no matter how faint. And I could clearly see the line..did you use the same brand when you retested? Fingers crossed!

No i didn't tesoet with the same kind of test cause i had run out! They were from online...:cry: thanks for the FX'ed


----------



## Carly101

Hi, I had the same, discharge from ovulation and I had my bfp!!! 6 days before period was due!! That was the only symptom I had really to think I may have been pregnant..... I did have sore boobs from ovulation but I got that every month!!!! I am now 10 weeks and very excited... Gud luk to u all!! Xx


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh Kitten :hugs: It defo looked like a bfp to me the line was the same width as the control line and it had color. 

I would insist they take your bloods on Monday. They say a line is a line the only time I've had false positives has been if I used blue dye tests as they are really bad for evap lines and when I had my Chemical back in Oct. 

Hopefully they will take your bloods and confirm it's bfp everything fx'd for you honey! In the meantime just try to relax (much easier said than done I know) Pamper yourself a bit. 

Lot's of hugs xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nats77

hi ladies can i join you? i've read this thread from start to finish, it was like reading a novel, i got really into it! lol

i'll tell u a quick insight to me and my journey, 3 beautiful children :winkwink:, 3 miscarriages and one chemical:cry:, been ttc for 15 months, had a laparoscopy and endo treatment in may:thumbup:, had one af since then, think i ovulated on about day 7 but might be wrong??? :wacko: af (if going by normal cycles) should be due on mon 2nd july, but if i did ovulate on day 7 then i would now be 13 dpo? have tested the last three days in a row :dohh: all very clear bfn's :shrug:, No huge symptoms :nope:, very sore boobs, did have more cm but not as bad now, but have had constant pains in lower stomach, like af pains but had them for a week, so i really have no idea where i am or what's happening??? :shrug::shrug:
But i am praying this will be our month! :thumbup: 

Congratulations to all the bfp's and good luck to those still waiting

hope i haven't bored you all

Nat's xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

Welcome to the thread Nats! :thumbup:

Your symptoms sound promising, but what makes you believe you ovulated on CD 7? Seems very early! :shrug:

I've also experienced some cramping this cycle, AF like cramping around 4-6 DPO. All the research I've done says this could be from implantation. I'm hoping it for both of us! FX for us!

:dust:


----------



## nats77

Yes early even for me lol i normally ovulate around day 10, but on day 7 i felt like twinges on the right side then nothing at all after that so thats the only reason i thought it might of been then, but im hoping it was on day 9 or 10 because that would of put me at a great time to catch the eggy bd wise!!

when are you testing? xx

oh and thanks for the welcome :hugs: x


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh I see yeah maybe the twinge was O! Do you check your CM or any other signs?

I'm pretty sure I O'd last Saturday June 16, which was CD 11. I'm taking Vitex which I think is definitely helping! I don't think I was O'ing before because I never got the EWCM or any other signs. This month it was obvious! EWCM, cramping, nausea, and sore boobs the next day. We :sex: Friday night so FX it worked!!! I'm trying to relax and not obsess about it this cycle though. I'm not really experiencing any symptoms at all which makes me think I'm out this month. :( I might test on Friday though.

You say your AF is due July 2. So is mine. Maybe you O'd later than you thought in which case the tests would have been too early! Are you planning to test again or wait until July 2 and see if :witch: shows up or not?

FX for both of us this is our month!!!!! :af:

:dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Idk..ive always heard a positive is a positive no matter how faint. And I could clearly see the line..did you use the same brand when you retested? Fingers crossed!
> 
> No i didn't tesoet with the same kind of test cause i had run out! They were from online...:cry: thanks for the FX'edClick to expand...

Hey Kitten Im crossing Everything for you. Did you retest? Keep me posted!! 

Nothin much goin on with me, I had serious cramps yesterday and nausea grrr, nothin much happening today. Which makes me nervous.. No soar bbs :( I think Im out Im just waiting for AF to show next week.. Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I so feel for ya, Id be pulling my hair out!! Damn bodies like to play games, maybe possible miscalculation? scratching head... Ugggg

im scratching my head and pulling my hair out...LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Aww Kitten I'm sorry! :hugs: How annoying! But a false negative is possible, but a false :bfp: is almost unhead of! So the positive wins out! Maybe your urine was just more diluted today. Did you drink a lot of water before taking the test? AF still hasn't shown and you did have that :bfp: so its looking good! Don't lose hope until AF shows! :af:
> 
> :dust:

thanks.....no i dont think it was more diluted. i used FMU every time so no idea whats going on....the past 2 afternoons it was kinda cloudy but went away. ugh idk what to do!!!! ur right that im not out till AF comes but i am just worried and confused :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Oh Kitten :hugs: It defo looked like a bfp to me the line was the same width as the control line and it had color.
> 
> I would insist they take your bloods on Monday. They say a line is a line the only time I've had false positives has been if I used blue dye tests as they are really bad for evap lines and when I had my Chemical back in Oct.
> 
> Hopefully they will take your bloods and confirm it's bfp everything fx'd for you honey! In the meantime just try to relax (much easier said than done I know) Pamper yourself a bit.
> 
> Lot's of hugs xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


yeah i really thought it was finally my BFP.... :cry: :nope:

ill call the dr. on monday, tomorrow

i never use blue dye tests and i hope its not a chemical either!

thanks, you are the best! i will try to relax....but YES easier said than done....

i havent even told my DH about any of this or even the fact that i am late too.....dont wanna stress him out either ...sigh 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Idk..ive always heard a positive is a positive no matter how faint. And I could clearly see the line..did you use the same brand when you retested? Fingers crossed!
> 
> No i didn't tesoet with the same kind of test cause i had run out! They were from online...:cry: thanks for the FX'edClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Kitten Im crossing Everything for you. Did you retest? Keep me posted!!
> 
> Nothin much goin on with me, I had serious cramps yesterday and nausea grrr, nothin much happening today. Which makes me nervous.. No soar bbs :( I think Im out Im just waiting for AF to show next week.. Good luck tomorrow!!Click to expand...

thanks i appreciate it! no i didnt retest....tired of seeing BFN's :cry::cry::cry:

ill keep you and everyone on here updated. iv e had random cramps/pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area. who knows.... :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I so feel for ya, Id be pulling my hair out!! Damn bodies like to play games, maybe possible miscalculation? scratching head... Ugggg
> 
> im scratching my head and pulling my hair out...LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I would be too.. I blame the blue die.test!! Just think tomorrow you can find out!! Im crossing everything for you and I will say a prayer for you tonite!! GL tomorrow!! I will be waiting to hear your good news!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

strdstkittenx said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I so feel for ya, Id be pulling my hair out!! Damn bodies like to play games, maybe possible miscalculation? &#8220;scratching head&#8220;... Ugggg
> 
> im scratching my head and pulling my hair out...LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Ugggg Im sooo sorrry. Im all over the place wondering whats goin on with me. these on and off cramps grrr.

Lemme know what you find out.... Good luck hun!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I so feel for ya, Id be pulling my hair out!! Damn bodies like to play games, maybe possible miscalculation? scratching head... Ugggg
> 
> im scratching my head and pulling my hair out...LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would be too.. I blame the blue die.test!! Just think tomorrow you can find out!! Im crossing everything for you and I will say a prayer for you tonite!! GL tomorrow!! I will be waiting to hear your good news!!Click to expand...

definitely say a prayer for me!!! thanks so much :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

GL Kitten I'm keeping you in my thoughts!!!! I still think you are pregnant because of that one test that was positive. But keeping everything crossed for you that :witch: will stay away and you'll get a strong :bfp: soon. I hope you can relax, take a nice bubble bath or something (just not too hot), have some chamomile tea. You will definitely know one way or the other soon! I'm hoping and praying you get :bfp: !!!!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> GL Kitten I'm keeping you in my thoughts!!!! I still think you are pregnant because of that one test that was positive. But keeping everything crossed for you that :witch: will stay away and you'll get a strong :bfp: soon. I hope you can relax, take a nice bubble bath or something (just not too hot), have some chamomile tea. You will definitely know one way or the other soon! I'm hoping and praying you get :bfp: !!!!
> 
> :dust:

thanks!! i really am hoping i am....all th epositive thoughts are greatly appreciated. i will try to relax but i dont think i can. thank you so much, you are the best! really hope this is my BFP!!! 

:dust: for you too!


----------



## nats77

mpenzi77 said:


> Oh I see yeah maybe the twinge was O! Do you check your CM or any other signs?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd last Saturday June 16, which was CD 11. I'm taking Vitex which I think is definitely helping! I don't think I was O'ing before because I never got the EWCM or any other signs. This month it was obvious! EWCM, cramping, nausea, and sore boobs the next day. We :sex: Friday night so FX it worked!!! I'm trying to relax and not obsess about it this cycle though. I'm not really experiencing any symptoms at all which makes me think I'm out this month. :( I might test on Friday though.
> 
> You say your AF is due July 2. So is mine. Maybe you O'd later than you thought in which case the tests would have been too early! Are you planning to test again or wait until July 2 and see if :witch: shows up or not?
> 
> 
> FX for both of us this is our month!!!!! :af:
> 
> :dust:


I don't check for anything else no, I don't seem to get ewcm but I'm fairly sure I ovulate, I'm going with the fact it's to early to show up and I probably ovulated later, I've sort of convinced myself I'm going to get a bfp! (cue total melt down when I don't) so yeah I will prob just keep testing till I get either a bfp or the witch! 

A friend of mine had no symptoms the month she got her bfp so u never know? Good luck x x


----------



## Hann12

Hi everyone, I've just read this thread and hope you don't mind me joining. I feel so much for you all that have had all the signs and then BFN and AF. Its so hard getting hopes up that this month things might be different. I'm currently on cycle 3, (though didn't really try properly in cycle 2) and on 2 ww, I think AF is due a week today but I'm no 100% sure as I don't chart. I'm going to next cycle. I've also had increased creamy CM and last night a bit of EWCM, I read that can happen a week after ov due to a second surge of estrogen however its not pregnancy related so I am sure I won't get my BFP this month. The only signs I've had is that and a bit of a bloated/gassy feeling however I had the same on cycle 1 and got my AF so I'm not expecting anything this time. :(
I hope you all get your BFP soon! 
Kitten - FX this is it for you!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kitten any news?? I know its going to be fabulous news! A positive is a positive! Stay strong!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone, I've just read this thread and hope you don't mind me joining. I feel so much for you all that have had all the signs and then BFN and AF. Its so hard getting hopes up that this month things might be different. I'm currently on cycle 3, (though didn't really try properly in cycle 2) and on 2 ww, I think AF is due a week today but I'm no 100% sure as I don't chart. I'm going to next cycle. I've also had increased creamy CM and last night a bit of EWCM, I read that can happen a week after ov due to a second surge of estrogen however its not pregnancy related so I am sure I won't get my BFP this month. The only signs I've had is that and a bit of a bloated/gassy feeling however I had the same on cycle 1 and got my AF so I'm not expecting anything this time. :(
> I hope you all get your BFP soon!
> Kitten - FX this is it for you!

thanks! :) :) :dust: to you!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Kitten any news?? I know its going to be fabulous news! A positive is a positive! Stay strong!!

we are writing each other on multipel threads...LOL! trying to stay positive......want my BFP!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

nats77 said:


> hi ladies can i join you? i've read this thread from start to finish, it was like reading a novel, i got really into it! lol
> 
> i'll tell u a quick insight to me and my journey, 3 beautiful children :winkwink:, 3 miscarriages and one chemical:cry:, been ttc for 15 months, had a laparoscopy and endo treatment in may:thumbup:, had one af since then, think i ovulated on about day 7 but might be wrong??? :wacko: af (if going by normal cycles) should be due on mon 2nd july, but if i did ovulate on day 7 then i would now be 13 dpo? have tested the last three days in a row :dohh: all very clear bfn's :shrug:, No huge symptoms :nope:, very sore boobs, did have more cm but not as bad now, but have had constant pains in lower stomach, like af pains but had them for a week, so i really have no idea where i am or what's happening??? :shrug::shrug:
> But i am praying this will be our month! :thumbup:
> 
> Congratulations to all the bfp's and good luck to those still waiting
> 
> hope i haven't bored you all
> 
> Nat's xxxxx :hugs:

Wow this thread is moving so quickly it's hard to keep up lol! Welcome Nat :flower: Hopefully the laparoscopy will have done the trick and you will be seeing your bfp very soon!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hann12 said:


> Hi everyone, I've just read this thread and hope you don't mind me joining. I feel so much for you all that have had all the signs and then BFN and AF. Its so hard getting hopes up that this month things might be different. I'm currently on cycle 3, (though didn't really try properly in cycle 2) and on 2 ww, I think AF is due a week today but I'm no 100% sure as I don't chart. I'm going to next cycle. I've also had increased creamy CM and last night a bit of EWCM, I read that can happen a week after ov due to a second surge of estrogen however its not pregnancy related so I am sure I won't get my BFP this month. The only signs I've had is that and a bit of a bloated/gassy feeling however I had the same on cycle 1 and got my AF so I'm not expecting anything this time. :(
> I hope you all get your BFP soon!
> Kitten - FX this is it for you!

Welcome Hann12, I have to say charting really helped me figure things out and it was so good to see the temp rise that proves ovulation! I used Fertility Friend. Good luck with it and fx'd your get your bfp very soon :flower:


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten I'm thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp news asap! This must be so so hard for you I hope it's resolved soon honey :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Hi Gemlou78! Thanks - I'm well into the 2ww and I hate it!! I'm frantically symptom spotting which is a bad idea as it just means nothing! I mean I have had the increase in CM and now have indigestion but as I said I had that before on the first cycle and it was nothing. I might test tomorrow morning even though its probably too early however its our 2 year wedding anniversary and I would love to be able to tell my husband that I'm pregnant but I think I'll only be 10dpo (not 100% sure when I ov'd) so its probably too early for an accurate result grrrr.

Kitten - any update? Must be so hard not knowing!


----------



## Solitaire

Hi ladies!

Firstly congrats to those bfps so far 

My story.... 18th march found out was pregnant. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage and had a d&c op on 26th April. 
My first af arrived on 4th June.
Between cd9 and 13 I had cm. I'm currently on cd23. Yesterday and today I've had abit of cm, not as much as the days between cd 9 and 13.

I can't help but symptom spot!! It's doing my head in!!
I'm not sure if the cm between cd9&13 was ovulation or not. I'm hoping it was!!

My last pregnancy from cd 28 my boobs became tender and bigger, that was my only symptom, I keep checking my boobs....still not sore yet ha!!


Fingers crossed to all of us hoping for that BFP this cycle!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Kitten I'm thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp news asap! This must be so so hard for you I hope it's resolved soon honey :hugs:

thanks gemlou! you and i both....ugh it is sooo hard to wait not knowing anything you know? well i went to dr. today and got blood drawn and they said anywhere from 1-5 days. sigh. it is sooo hard and i hope it is resolved with finidng out that its my BFP! :) youre the best :hugs: 

how is everything going for you?


----------



## mpenzi77

GL Kitten!!!! 1-5 days? That seems like forever! Thanks for keeping us updated! I think we're all pulling for you. Must be so hard being in limbo like that. Everything crossed you get :bfp: !!!!!

Lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

Solitaire said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Firstly congrats to those bfps so far
> 
> My story.... 18th march found out was pregnant. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage and had a d&c op on 26th April.
> My first af arrived on 4th June.
> Between cd9 and 13 I had cm. I'm currently on cd23. Yesterday and today I've had abit of cm, not as much as the days between cd 9 and 13.
> 
> I can't help but symptom spot!! It's doing my head in!!
> I'm not sure if the cm between cd9&13 was ovulation or not. I'm hoping it was!!
> 
> My last pregnancy from cd 28 my boobs became tender and bigger, that was my only symptom, I keep checking my boobs....still not sore yet ha!!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed to all of us hoping for that BFP this cycle!!

Hey Solitaire I am sooo sorry for your loss!!! :hugs:

But you sound like me. I had some CM within the week after O'ing, now it has slowed down a bit. I think I'm around 10 DPO. I felt some "nausea", more like seasickness today, so that gave me some hope. But I've had that in other cycles too! It could be a PMS symptom for me or just my imagination? :wacko:

Its soo hard not to symptom spot! Its doing my head in too and I wanted to relax this cycle and not obsess! lol I've been checking my boobs too. Not sore! lol

FX for you! When are you testing?

:dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

nats77 said:


> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see yeah maybe the twinge was O! Do you check your CM or any other signs?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd last Saturday June 16, which was CD 11. I'm taking Vitex which I think is definitely helping! I don't think I was O'ing before because I never got the EWCM or any other signs. This month it was obvious! EWCM, cramping, nausea, and sore boobs the next day. We :sex: Friday night so FX it worked!!! I'm trying to relax and not obsess about it this cycle though. I'm not really experiencing any symptoms at all which makes me think I'm out this month. :( I might test on Friday though.
> 
> You say your AF is due July 2. So is mine. Maybe you O'd later than you thought in which case the tests would have been too early! Are you planning to test again or wait until July 2 and see if :witch: shows up or not?
> 
> 
> FX for both of us this is our month!!!!! :af:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> I don't check for anything else no, I don't seem to get ewcm but I'm fairly sure I ovulate, I'm going with the fact it's to early to show up and I probably ovulated later, I've sort of convinced myself I'm going to get a bfp! (cue total melt down when I don't) so yeah I will prob just keep testing till I get either a bfp or the witch!
> 
> A friend of mine had no symptoms the month she got her bfp so u never know? Good luck x xClick to expand...

Any updates Nats? Be sure to let us know if you get a :bfp: !!!

Keeping everything crossed for you!

:dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

Hann12 said:


> Hi Gemlou78! Thanks - I'm well into the 2ww and I hate it!! I'm frantically symptom spotting which is a bad idea as it just means nothing! I mean I have had the increase in CM and now have indigestion but as I said I had that before on the first cycle and it was nothing. I might test tomorrow morning even though its probably too early however its our 2 year wedding anniversary and I would love to be able to tell my husband that I'm pregnant but I think I'll only be 10dpo (not 100% sure when I ov'd) so its probably too early for an accurate result grrrr.
> 
> Kitten - any update? Must be so hard not knowing!

GL tomorrow morning! Be sure to update us if you get :bfp: !!!

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> GL Kitten!!!! 1-5 days? That seems like forever! Thanks for keeping us updated! I think we're all pulling for you. Must be so hard being in limbo like that. Everything crossed you get :bfp: !!!!!
> 
> Lots and lots of :dust:

yes! SOOO LONG!!! yall are welcome lol :haha: of course yall are all pullign for me! :) :) :) yes teh limbo SUCKS! thnaks girl, i really truly apprecaite it!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

sry everyone my typing is SO bad tonight LOL


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Blame it on the tiny keyboard on our cell phones!! lol


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Blame it on the tiny keyboard on our cell phones!! lol

LOL exactly!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I got sausage toes and thick fingers lol.... Catch up with you tomorrow!! Im tempted to test but I will only be 9dpo :(


----------



## saveme

So posted here awhile ago and earlier today the:witch::witch: arrived a day late but when my temp plummeted I knew it. Plus took hpt on 9,10,and 12dpo:bfn::bfn::bfn: so I had a feeling it was over. But I'm not upset at all I thought I wouldve but for some reason, I just know it's not my time and soon enough I will have my little bean GODWILLING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; but CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THEIR BFP'S and to you girls that are still waiting GL and lots of:dust::dust:

And to you gals that got that BFN hang in there and stay positive and keep believing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Solitaire

mpenzi77 said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Firstly congrats to those bfps so far
> 
> My story.... 18th march found out was pregnant. Unfortunately I had a missed miscarriage and had a d&c op on 26th April.
> My first af arrived on 4th June.
> Between cd9 and 13 I had cm. I'm currently on cd23. Yesterday and today I've had abit of cm, not as much as the days between cd 9 and 13.
> 
> I can't help but symptom spot!! It's doing my head in!!
> I'm not sure if the cm between cd9&13 was ovulation or not. I'm hoping it was!!
> 
> My last pregnancy from cd 28 my boobs became tender and bigger, that was my only symptom, I keep checking my boobs....still not sore yet ha!!U
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed to all of us hoping for that BFP this cycle!!
> 
> Hey Solitaire I am sooo sorry for your loss!!! :hugs:
> 
> But you sound like me. I had some CM within the week after O'ing, now it has slowed down a bit. I think I'm around 10 DPO. I felt some "nausea", more like seasickness today, so that gave me some hope. But I've had that in other cycles too! It could be a PMS symptom for me or just my imagination? :wacko:
> 
> Its soo hard not to symptom spot! Its doing my head in too and I wanted to relax this cycle and not obsess! lol I've been checking my boobs too. Not sore! lol
> 
> FX for you! When are you testing?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I was thinking of testing on 8th July cd 35 and then it's five weeks, that's if I can wait that long ha!
First thing I did this morning was check my boobs, still not sore!!


----------



## Solitaire

strdstkittenx said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Kitten I'm thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp news asap! This must be so so hard for you I hope it's resolved soon honey :hugs:
> 
> thanks gemlou! you and i both....ugh it is sooo hard to wait not knowing anything you know? well i went to dr. today and got blood drawn and they said anywhere from 1-5 days. sigh. it is sooo hard and i hope it is resolved with finidng out that its my BFP! :) youre the best :hugs:
> 
> how is everything going for you?Click to expand...

I hope these next few days of waiting go quick for you, and I really hope you get that BFP!


----------



## Solitaire

saveme said:


> So posted here awhile ago and earlier today the:witch::witch: arrived a day late but when my temp plummeted I knew it. Plus took hpt on 9,10,and 12dpo:bfn::bfn::bfn: so I had a feeling it was over. But I'm not upset at all I thought I wouldve but for some reason, I just know it's not my time and soon enough I will have my little bean GODWILLING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; but CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THEIR BFP'S and to you girls that are still waiting GL and lots of:dust::dust:
> 
> And to you gals that got that BFN hang in there and stay positive and keep believing:hugs::hugs:

Oh not good! :-(
Hopefully next cycle is the one!


----------



## Hann12

saveme sorry to hear about the bfn I guess at least you were expecting it, its when you really believe you are pregnant that its even worse. Not that its nice either way! FX its your month next month. 

mpenzi77 - I'm 9 or 10dpo, when are you testing? I tested this morning but only because it was my anniversary, I know its too early as with my last pregnancy I only got a very faint line on 12 DPO. Anyway it was :bfn: so I'll wait until Sat now. Unless AF gets me before. 

Kitten - I hope the Dr gets back to you quickly, surely they understand that you need an answer quickly!

Solitaire and Mpenzi77 - my boobs aren't sore either. I've been feeling a bit sick too and had a bit of indigestion but I think it could all be in my head now! I definitely had more signs and just 'knew' I was pregnant with my first so I'm pretty sure I'm not. I am already planning the next cycle - going to try soy and start charting.


----------



## mpenzi77

So I'm having an interesting symptom now I've never had before. I'm leaking colostrum!!! Sorry for TMI but I was checking my breats for soreness :haha: and squeezed a little bit and a drop of whitish fluid came out of each one! What?? Is this a sign? I've never had that before. I have never given birth or BF before. I have been pregnant before but didn't carry to term. Any ideas what this means? I've never heard of this as an early pregnancy symptom but maybe it is? 

GL Hann and Solitaire! Hoping both of you get :bfp: ! Your symptoms are sounding good! Solitaire if you can wait until July 8 you are my hero!!!

Keeping you in my thoughts Kitten! :af:

Hope you are feeling well Gemlou! :thumbup:

Oh soooo sorry Saveme! :hugs: Onto the next month! 

:dust:


----------



## nats77

mpenzi77 said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I see yeah maybe the twinge was O! Do you check your CM or any other signs?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd last Saturday June 16, which was CD 11. I'm taking Vitex which I think is definitely helping! I don't think I was O'ing before because I never got the EWCM or any other signs. This month it was obvious! EWCM, cramping, nausea, and sore boobs the next day. We :sex: Friday night so FX it worked!!! I'm trying to relax and not obsess about it this cycle though. I'm not really experiencing any symptoms at all which makes me think I'm out this month. :( I might test on Friday though.
> 
> You say your AF is due July 2. So is mine. Maybe you O'd later than you thought in which case the tests would have been too early! Are you planning to test again or wait until July 2 and see if :witch: shows up or not?
> 
> 
> FX for both of us this is our month!!!!! :af:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> I don't check for anything else no, I don't seem to get ewcm but I'm fairly sure I ovulate, I'm going with the fact it's to early to show up and I probably ovulated later, I've sort of convinced myself I'm going to get a bfp! (cue total melt down when I don't) so yeah I will prob just keep testing till I get either a bfp or the witch!
> 
> A friend of mine had no symptoms the month she got her bfp so u never know? Good luck x xClick to expand...
> 
> Any updates Nats? Be sure to let us know if you get a :bfp: !!!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

No sign of af yet but I think I'm out! :cry: not sure why just a feeling I get. I had very bad pains yesterday do just waiting for the witch really x x


----------



## mpenzi77

I'm sorry to hear that Nats, but :witch: hasn't shown so don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Solitaire said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Kitten I'm thinking of you and hoping you get your bfp news asap! This must be so so hard for you I hope it's resolved soon honey :hugs:
> 
> thanks gemlou! you and i both....ugh it is sooo hard to wait not knowing anything you know? well i went to dr. today and got blood drawn and they said anywhere from 1-5 days. sigh. it is sooo hard and i hope it is resolved with finidng out that its my BFP! :) youre the best :hugs:
> 
> how is everything going for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I hope these next few days of waiting go quick for you, and I really hope you get that BFP!Click to expand...

Thank you so much, good luck to you too!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> saveme sorry to hear about the bfn I guess at least you were expecting it, its when you really believe you are pregnant that its even worse. Not that its nice either way! FX its your month next month.
> 
> mpenzi77 - I'm 9 or 10dpo, when are you testing? I tested this morning but only because it was my anniversary, I know its too early as with my last pregnancy I only got a very faint line on 12 DPO. Anyway it was :bfn: so I'll wait until Sat now. Unless AF gets me before.
> 
> Kitten - I hope the Dr gets back to you quickly, surely they understand that you need an answer quickly!
> 
> Solitaire and Mpenzi77 - my boobs aren't sore either. I've been feeling a bit sick too and had a bit of indigestion but I think it could all be in my head now! I definitely had more signs and just 'knew' I was pregnant with my first so I'm pretty sure I'm not. I am already planning the next cycle - going to try soy and start charting.

Thanks, best of luck to you! Today AF is a week late. Very cloudy urine all day and really sensitive /sore nipples. Always get the nipples like that during TWW but maybe its a good sign!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry Nats damn witch!! 

Im pretty sure I had implantation spotting this morning!! Nothing else happening, a few mild cramps just barely enough to notice... I pray this one sticks!! Im not due till July 4th.. I hope my body isnt playin games.. oh now my nips are sensitive Wooohooooo.. Im holding off on testing for a few more days.. if it was implantation spotting..

Good luck ladies!! I pray we all get our BFP!!


----------



## rocko

Keeping my FX for you Kitten and everyone else! I'm still waiting to ov. CD 11 :winkwink: We'll be going away for a week 27 Jul- 8 Aug :happydance: so hopefully the 2WW will fly by with getting ready for that! And hopefully I'll have a BFP to celebrate FX


----------



## CutenessANR

Hi there! Mind if I join? Congrats to the BFPs! Sorry for the ones the witch got :( There was only one time on one day that I could have gotten pregnant, so very unlikely, but I have been feeling so strange...headaches almost everyday since, thick creamy cm, my nipples hurt for 2 days then it changed to my ribs...it felt like my boobs were being pulled away from them? weird...My sinuses have been draining but I am not sick otherwise at all. AF is due between tomorrow and Saturday, but I really don't feel like I am pmsing aside from irritated mood swings. Another odd happening, the past two days my hips and legs have been hurting and I haven't done anything abnormal. I am hoping that perhaps since I stopped ttc, this one "slip up" will be the one that takes, that is usually how it works right? lol I would love you ladies's opinions


----------



## mpenzi77

So I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me or its wishful thinking but this is my test from this morning at 11 DPO using FMU.

I don't think the line I sort of see really shows up here though. I really have to zoom in and squint to see it. Probably :bfn: :(
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 40









test2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Keeping my FX for you Kitten and everyone else! I'm still waiting to ov. CD 11 :winkwink: We'll be going away for a week 27 Jul- 8 Aug :happydance: so hopefully the 2WW will fly by with getting ready for that! And hopefully I'll have a BFP to celebrate FX

Thanks! !! :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> So I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me or its wishful thinking but this is my test from this morning at 11 DPO using FMU.
> 
> Is there a line? Thanks in advance!

I think i see something! :)


----------



## mpenzi77

Really kitten? Awww thanks! I hope so! IDK if my eyes are tricking me. :wacko:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Really kitten? Awww thanks! I hope so! IDK if my eyes are tricking me. :wacko:

Really! :)and you're welcome! Hope the lines get darker!


----------



## nats77

I think i see a line in the tweaked pic? Hope this is ur bfp Hun x fx x


----------



## Hann12

I'm on my phone and the photo isn't clear so I can't see it but if the other ladies can I'd say it's a very good sign! The leaky boobs too! Redo the test today because the line should be darker today. 

Well I had extreme indigestion last night, I had it v bad with my DD at this many dpo which is why I thought I was pregnant. I'm really hoping this could be it. Holding off testing though as only 10dpo so want to wait until at least sat but maybe Sunday. It's hard!! 

Kitten - any news? Hope you hear today! Have you retested with a hpk?


----------



## Hann12

I'm also feeling really faint like my blood sugar and blood pressure is dropping. I have low blood pressure as it is. Weird! Either I'm pregnant or I'm sick


----------



## melissasbump

Hann12 said:


> I'm also feeling really faint like my blood sugar and blood pressure is dropping. I have low blood pressure as it is. Weird! Either I'm pregnant or I'm sick

ooooh Hann exciting!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! I think im out this month... :nope:


----------



## Hann12

Spoke too soon....just went to the toilet and there was AF. Disappointing but onto the next cycle for me! At least my cycles are shorter this month and LP appears to be 11 days now rather than 8 last cycle which I guess good news!


----------



## Gemlou78

mpenzi77 said:


> So I'm not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me or its wishful thinking but this is my test from this morning at 11 DPO using FMU.
> 
> I don't think the line I sort of see really shows up here though. I really have to zoom in and squint to see it. Probably :bfn: :(

Mpenzi, I think I see a hint of something there...can see it a bit better in the inverted one. Hopefully it will be more obvious tomorrow...ooo how exciting :winkwink:


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh Hann12 sorry to hear that hun :nope: 

It's definitely a good sign though that your LP has lengthened. The same thing happened to me the month before my bfp cycle. I'd had an LP of 10 then it went to 14...I'd had so many 'symptoms' that cycle I was convinced I was pg and every bfn broke my heart! 

Cycle after was BFP so fx'd that will happen for you now your LP has lengthened! :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Saveme sorry to hear :witch: got you fx'd for next cycle :hugs: Thanks for updating us! 

Hoping&praying That sounds really promising I hope it is implantation! Keep us posted...If it is then a test will hopefully show positive in a couple of days :happydance: I had what I think were implantation pains when I was 9dpo I tested positive at 12dpo.

Kitten, I'm fine thanks woke up feeling nauseous this morning but snaking on biscuits seems to have settled it. I can feel things going on in my uterus (probably it getting bigger/making room) Still not letting myself get too excited just want to see everything ok on the scan. I am nervous and we have had alot of stress from my partners ex so it's been hard the last week or two. Really hope you get your happy news soon I come on here every morning hoping to see it! :hugs:

Solitaire, Sorry for you loss :nope: Fx'd this is your cycle and I agree with Mpenzi you are a hero if you manage to wait that long to test lol! :hugs:

Rocko, good luck to you hon some time away should defo make the waiting pass quickly for you and fx'd you get great news after that! :hugs:

cuteness, it does seem to work like that sometimes. My partner and I were :sex: like crazy people for the 5 fertile days each cycle...the cycle I got my bfp we only did it twice just goes to show it will happen when it's meant to no matter how much or little you do it! Good luck to you let us know your results :hugs:

Mellisasbump aww hun if af hasn't got you it's not over yet! Sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:

Right think I got everyone lol! xx


----------



## nats77

Hi all I'm feeling really fed up and definitely out! I really thought this was it this month! Bfn on hpt this morning, bbs are still sore but not as bad and cramping is still there but that's different as well now it's more like af cramps so the wicked witch is definitely on her way! I'm so sad :cry: been crying all morning. Don't k ow how much more I can take each month gets so much harder, sorry for the downer post x x x


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Gemlou78 said:


> Saveme sorry to hear :witch: got you fx'd for next cycle :hugs: Thanks for updating us!
> 
> Hoping&praying That sounds really promising I hope it is implantation! Keep us posted...If it is then a test will hopefully show positive in a couple of days :happydance: I had what I think were implantation pains when I was 9dpo I tested positive at 12dpo.
> 
> Kitten, I'm fine thanks woke up feeling nauseous this morning but snaking on biscuits seems to have settled it. I can feel things going on in my uterus (probably it getting bigger/making room) Still not letting myself get too excited just want to see everything ok on the scan. I am nervous and we have had alot of stress from my partners ex so it's been hard the last week or two. Really hope you get your happy news soon I come on here every morning hoping to see it! :hugs:
> 
> Solitaire, Sorry for you loss :nope: Fx'd this is your cycle and I agree with Mpenzi you are a hero if you manage to wait that long to test lol! :hugs:
> 
> Rocko, good luck to you hon some time away should defo make the waiting pass quickly for you and fx'd you get great news after that! :hugs:
> 
> cuteness, it does seem to work like that sometimes. My partner and I were :sex: like crazy people for the 5 fertile days each cycle...the cycle I got my bfp we only did it twice just goes to show it will happen when it's meant to no matter how much or little you do it! Good luck to you let us know your results :hugs:
> 
> Mellisasbump aww hun if af hasn't got you it's not over yet! Sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:
> 
> Right think I got everyone lol! xx


Thank you, Im still biting my nails, it felt like AF was coming, I checked this morning and nothing, I tell ya bubs must of been burrowing reall deep... lol I feel like I have a knot in my throat??

GemLou, Now its time to Relax and Enjoy your pregnancy hun, and the nausea is horrid, I have been eating pretzel rods with 7up, it helps... Lol Trust me, I have to deal with 2 ex&#8220;s grrr..

So sorry Saveme & Solitare :hug: I hate that AF came..


Congrats to the ladies with the BFP&#8220;s, I have baby brain, I cant remember all the names.. lol But remember a line is a line!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kitten how are you doing? Any news!! I&#8220;d be burning up the phone lines to find out my blood test results, thats just plain torture!! :(


----------



## Solitaire

Feel so tired today. 
I'm not sure if I'll manage waiting till 8th July, 9days to go.... I wanna test now
But I'm only on cd25 so I think it's too early.

I really hope I have ovulated this month!!


----------



## mpenzi77

Awww thank you all you ladies that said you think you could see something! I feel like such a loser though I'm sure its negative. :cry: I want it sooo bad I have line seeing eyes! :wacko:

Arrrrhhh why is getting pregnant so hard?! I'm getting soo frustrated. I want it sooo bad but its just not happening. :cry:

Sorry I guess I'm just down. The test was at 11 DPO so that is very soon. I didn't retest but AF is due around Sunday.

Well GL to all you other ladies!!!! Nats sorry you feel like AF is coming! I should talk but its not over till she shows and she hasn't shown yet! Kitten I'm thinking of you hope you get your results soon and hope its :bfp: !!!

GL to everyone!!!!

:dust:


----------



## mpenzi77

Hann12 said:


> Spoke too soon....just went to the toilet and there was AF. Disappointing but onto the next cycle for me! At least my cycles are shorter this month and LP appears to be 11 days now rather than 8 last cycle which I guess good news!

Soooo sorry to hear that! :hugs:

Well I'm sure I'll have AF in a few days too so at least you're not alone! :hugs:

Onto the next cycle!


----------



## mpenzi77

Solitaire said:


> Feel so tired today.
> I'm not sure if I'll manage waiting till 8th July, 9days to go.... I wanna test now
> But I'm only on cd25 so I think it's too early.
> 
> I really hope I have ovulated this month!!

Lol waiting till July 8 sounds nearly impossible! You'd deserve a medal! I caved at 11 DPO and of course :bfn: :cry:

On the other hand I think its easier to wait and hope than to get :bfn: !


----------



## mpenzi77

Gemlou78 said:


> Saveme sorry to hear :witch: got you fx'd for next cycle :hugs: Thanks for updating us!
> 
> Hoping&praying That sounds really promising I hope it is implantation! Keep us posted...If it is then a test will hopefully show positive in a couple of days :happydance: I had what I think were implantation pains when I was 9dpo I tested positive at 12dpo.
> 
> Kitten, I'm fine thanks woke up feeling nauseous this morning but snaking on biscuits seems to have settled it. I can feel things going on in my uterus (probably it getting bigger/making room) Still not letting myself get too excited just want to see everything ok on the scan. I am nervous and we have had alot of stress from my partners ex so it's been hard the last week or two. Really hope you get your happy news soon I come on here every morning hoping to see it! :hugs:
> 
> Solitaire, Sorry for you loss :nope: Fx'd this is your cycle and I agree with Mpenzi you are a hero if you manage to wait that long to test lol! :hugs:
> 
> Rocko, good luck to you hon some time away should defo make the waiting pass quickly for you and fx'd you get great news after that! :hugs:
> 
> cuteness, it does seem to work like that sometimes. My partner and I were :sex: like crazy people for the 5 fertile days each cycle...the cycle I got my bfp we only did it twice just goes to show it will happen when it's meant to no matter how much or little you do it! Good luck to you let us know your results :hugs:
> 
> Mellisasbump aww hun if af hasn't got you it's not over yet! Sending positive thoughts your way! :hugs:
> 
> Right think I got everyone lol! xx

You are such a saint to get everyone when I'm sure you are feeling tired and nauseous from being pregnant!!! OMG I wish I could give you a medal! :hugs: You are my hero! :haha:

So sorry for the baby mama drama and the nausea! But otherwise so glad everything is going well with your little bean! :hugs:


----------



## Solitaire

mpenzi77 said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> Feel so tired today.
> I'm not sure if I'll manage waiting till 8th July, 9days to go.... I wanna test now
> But I'm only on cd25 so I think it's too early.
> 
> I really hope I have ovulated this month!!
> 
> Lol waiting till July 8 sounds nearly impossible! You'd deserve a medal! I caved at 11 DPO and of course :bfn: :cry:
> 
> On the other hand I think its easier to wait and hope than to get :bfn: !Click to expand...

I nearly caved today to buy a test, but I didn't.
Yeh I'm trying to wait so then there's more hormones there if I am pregnant.

Fingers crossed for us! X


----------



## tinkerbellfan

Hi ladies just wanted to pop by and wish you all a H+H 9 months sadly i will be leaving the group as i spent wed night cramping and all afternoon yesterday in epu with heavy bleeding i m/c at 6wks and 6days me and fiance are devastated but have 18month finley to keep us smiling gd luck to you all xx


----------



## 2eMommy

tinkerbellfan said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to pop by and wish you all a H+H 9 months sadly i will be leaving the group as i spent wed night cramping and all afternoon yesterday in epu with heavy bleeding i m/c at 6wks and 6days me and fiance are devastated but have 18month finley to keep us smiling gd luck to you all xx


Sorry to hear you are going through this! 

Its good you have your little man around to keep your hopes and spirits up!


----------



## strdstkittenx

No update so far, think ill call the dr. in a little to see if they have my results...still very sensitive /sore nipples


----------



## Gemlou78

Tinkerbellfan I'm so so sorry to hear that sad news. Take comfort in your partner and lot's of cuddles with your little man. There is nothing anyone can say to make it better but my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## mpenzi77

tinkerbellfan said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to pop by and wish you all a H+H 9 months sadly i will be leaving the group as i spent wed night cramping and all afternoon yesterday in epu with heavy bleeding i m/c at 6wks and 6days me and fiance are devastated but have 18month finley to keep us smiling gd luck to you all xx

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Moorebetter

*tinkerbellfan* hugs!


----------



## Moorebetter

*strdstkittenx* any news?


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten defo call the doctor we are all going almost as crazy as you waiting for your results :winkwink:

Everything fx'd for you! 

Mpenzi Thanks honey I like to try to make sure I comment on everybody's posts where I can lol. It's been lovely to share this journey with you all and I'm praying for all of you that are still waiting for good news! 

As for my partners baby mama...well it's all going to court and life will be hard till it's all sorted as she wont allow my partner access to his children if I'm there and he was having them every weekend so at the moment he is seeing them everyother weekend at his parents which means I'm not allowed at his parents house on those weekends...the thought of being heavily pregnant or with a little baby and being separated from him every other weekend makes me want to scream and throw things to be perfectly honest. She is pure evil and it's such a shame as I had a lovely relationship with the kids. Anyway rant over lol....I need to try and think happy thoughts ...midwife app on thur can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## strdstkittenx

tinkerbellfan said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to pop by and wish you all a H+H 9 months sadly i will be leaving the group as i spent wed night cramping and all afternoon yesterday in epu with heavy bleeding i m/c at 6wks and 6days me and fiance are devastated but have 18month finley to keep us smiling gd luck to you all xx

So sorry to hear this news, best of luck to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Moorebetter said:


> *strdstkittenx* any news?

Calling dr. on Monday to see if results are in!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Kitten defo call the doctor we are all going almost as crazy as you waiting for your results :winkwink:
> 
> Everything fx'd for you!
> 
> Mpenzi Thanks honey I like to try to make sure I comment on everybody's posts where I can lol. It's been lovely to share this journey with you all and I'm praying for all of you that are still waiting for good news!
> 
> As for my partners baby mama...well it's all going to court and life will be hard till it's all sorted as she wont allow my partner access to his children if I'm there and he was having them every weekend so at the moment he is seeing them everyother weekend at his parents which means I'm not allowed at his parents house on those weekends...the thought of being heavily pregnant or within a little baby and being separated from him every other weekend makes me want to scream and throw things to be perfectly honest. She is pure evil and it's such a shame as I had a lovely relationship with the kids. Anyway rant over lol....I need to try and think happy thoughts ...midwife app on thur can't wait! :happydance:

Yeah i know! Thanks for sticking with me and being so supportive ladies :)and :flower::flower: :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Solitaire

tinkerbellfan said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to pop by and wish you all a H+H 9 months sadly i will be leaving the group as i spent wed night cramping and all afternoon yesterday in epu with heavy bleeding i m/c at 6wks and 6days me and fiance are devastated but have 18month finley to keep us smiling gd luck to you all xx

So sorry for your lost. Hope you'll both be okay,
Sending big hugs!


----------



## Solitaire

strdstkittenx said:


> No update so far, think ill call the dr. in a little to see if they have my results...still very sensitive /sore nipples

Hopefully you'll get your news soon
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Solitaire

Well looks like I'm out! :-(
Today I've got brown discharge (sorry for tmi) and cramps so I know ad will be here by tomorrow.

Gutted! Thought we would have caught the egg cos we've been bding every other night all month. :-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hun, your not out till the:witch: shows... Ive been spotting since 9dpo only when I wipe on and off.. Mild cramps too... Im pretty sure,Im pregnant.. Testing on Sunday..

Dont you give up... Its hard when you want it so bad, I know.. This TTC has made me bannanas but Ive had Hope and support from a few ladies here. I dont know what I would do without them.. 

Keep me posted... Sending Hope & Tons of babydust your way!! Hang in there girl.. Stay positive!!

Fingers & Everything crossed for You!!


----------



## nats77

im out :cry: x


----------



## mpenzi77

Oh Nats soooo sorry :cry: :hugs:

FX for next month!

Sorry about the spotting Solitaire! Hopefully it means implantation! :winkwink:

Hopin&Prayin that's great you feel like you are pregnant! FX your intuition is correct!!!

Gemlou that is too bad about your partner's ex! It sounds like she is jealous of your relationship with the kids. Maybe she feels threatened by you. But I understand how you would be upset about having to spend every other weekend apart from your DF while pregnant and after the LO is born! :growlmad: Hopefully it will all get resolved somehow to everyone's satisfaction. Does she know you are pregnant?

GL Kitten and all the other ladies!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

Solitaire said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> No update so far, think ill call the dr. in a little to see if they have my results...still very sensitive /sore nipples
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your news soon
> Fingers crossed for youClick to expand...

Any news?? Gl!!


----------



## Solitaire

I'm out! The witch came today! :-(

Best of luck to you all, I hope you get your bfps very soon!


----------



## Hann12

Sorry solitaire And Nats - join me on this cycle, I'm cd 4 and trying soy. 

Tinkerbellfan - I'm so sorry, I am glad you have good support and a gorgeous boy to give you cuddles :hugs: 

Who else is still in the running? 

Kitten - hope you get the results tomorrow and they are positive!


----------



## Summer_millie

I'm still planning on testing on Wednesday, I think I'm 8 dpo today so hopefully if I wait till Wednesday or Thursday the test should be accurate! Have had cramps for the last few days and back ache today and yesterday, really feel pregnant but am trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## strdstkittenx

Moorebetter said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> No update so far, think ill call the dr. in a little to see if they have my results...still very sensitive /sore nipples
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your news soon
> Fingers crossed for youClick to expand...
> 
> Any news?? Gl!!Click to expand...

no, calling the dr. tomorrow!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Sorry solitaire And Nats - join me on this cycle, I'm cd 4 and trying soy.
> 
> Tinkerbellfan - I'm so sorry, I am glad you have good support and a gorgeous boy to give you cuddles :hugs:
> 
> Who else is still in the running?
> 
> Kitten - hope you get the results tomorrow and they are positive!

thanks so much!


----------



## mpenzi77

Hann12 said:


> Sorry solitaire And Nats - join me on this cycle, I'm cd 4 and trying soy.
> 
> Tinkerbellfan - I'm so sorry, I am glad you have good support and a gorgeous boy to give you cuddles :hugs:
> 
> Who else is still in the running?
> 
> Kitten - hope you get the results tomorrow and they are positive!

I'm still in the running! I'm about 16 DPO. No sign of AF. Nausea has been increasing every day for the past several days. My nipples have also been leaking for several days (sorry for TMI). I'm feeling pretty positive, cautiously though, as I don't want to get my hopes up too high. But I went out and bought two pairs of maternity pants today because I'm having trouble closing my normal jeans! I guess I must feel pretty confident to have done that! I think I will test Tuesday with FMU if still no AF!

Please keep FX for me!!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

So sorry to all ladies that :witch: got :cry::hugs: Fx'd that next cycle is the one!! 

Kitten can't wait for your news I'm convinced it must be good news as still no af for you!! :hugs:

Lot's of luck to summer_millie and Hann12 with this cycle fx'd for you ladies :flower:

Mpenzi No hon she doesn't know I'm pregnant we haven't told her we are engaged either as we think it may make her worse..will just have to let the courts sort it out! Anyway enough about me....so excited for you it all sounds so hopeful with the nipples and bloating (that's how I've been) except no leaking here...that sounds very good sign though! 
What dpo do you usually get af? Can't wait for your test results! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you Gemlou! My LP is usually about 12 or 13 days so AF is really pretty late. I should have had some spotting by now. I usually do several days before she arrives. I've been nauseous since Tuesday and Tuesday night is also when the leaky nipples started. The bloating just started yesterday. I'm really feeling pretty good about my chances! :cloud9:

It must be difficult to have to deal with a person like that! (your partner's ex.) She must be a very unhappy person to want to create all that trouble for you guys. Its probably smart of you not to let her know too much what is going on with you all. Hopefully she will come to her senses or else the courts will sort her out!

GL to all the other ladies and Kitten! 

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry solitaire And Nats - join me on this cycle, I'm cd 4 and trying soy.
> 
> Tinkerbellfan - I'm so sorry, I am glad you have good support and a gorgeous boy to give you cuddles :hugs:
> 
> Who else is still in the running?
> 
> Kitten - hope you get the results tomorrow and they are positive!
> 
> I'm still in the running! I'm about 16 DPO. No sign of AF. Nausea has been increasing every day for the past several days. My nipples have also been leaking for several days (sorry for TMI). I'm feeling pretty positive, cautiously though, as I don't want to get my hopes up too high. But I went out and bought two pairs of maternity pants today because I'm having trouble closing my normal jeans! I guess I must feel pretty confident to have done that! I think I will test Tuesday with FMU if still no AF!
> 
> Please keep FX for me!!!!Click to expand...


sounds like promising signs! and yes you must feel pretty confident to go get maternity pants :) good luck and dust!!! :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> So sorry to all ladies that :witch: got :cry::hugs: Fx'd that next cycle is the one!!
> 
> Kitten can't wait for your news I'm convinced it must be good news as still no af for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Lot's of luck to summer_millie and Hann12 with this cycle fx'd for you ladies :flower:
> 
> Mpenzi No hon she doesn't know I'm pregnant we haven't told her we are engaged either as we think it may make her worse..will just have to let the courts sort it out! Anyway enough about me....so excited for you it all sounds so hopeful with the nipples and bloating (that's how I've been) except no leaking here...that sounds very good sign though!
> What dpo do you usually get af? Can't wait for your test results! :happydance::hugs:

thanks! hoping you are right, im not feeling too positive right now :cry:


----------



## mpenzi77

strdstkittenx said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all ladies that :witch: got :cry::hugs: Fx'd that next cycle is the one!!
> 
> Kitten can't wait for your news I'm convinced it must be good news as still no af for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Lot's of luck to summer_millie and Hann12 with this cycle fx'd for you ladies :flower:
> 
> Mpenzi No hon she doesn't know I'm pregnant we haven't told her we are engaged either as we think it may make her worse..will just have to let the courts sort it out! Anyway enough about me....so excited for you it all sounds so hopeful with the nipples and bloating (that's how I've been) except no leaking here...that sounds very good sign though!
> What dpo do you usually get af? Can't wait for your test results! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> thanks! hoping you are right, im not feeling too positive right now :cry:Click to expand...

Awww thank you Kitten!

Sorry you are not feeling too positive! :hugs: What is the reason? I'm feeling VERY positive for you! You had a :bfp: and AF still hasn't arrived for you, and your nipples are sore. False :bfn: are pretty common. Everything crossed for you!!!! I hope soon the dr. has very good news for you!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all ladies that :witch: got :cry::hugs: Fx'd that next cycle is the one!!
> 
> Kitten can't wait for your news I'm convinced it must be good news as still no af for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Lot's of luck to summer_millie and Hann12 with this cycle fx'd for you ladies :flower:
> 
> Mpenzi No hon she doesn't know I'm pregnant we haven't told her we are engaged either as we think it may make her worse..will just have to let the courts sort it out! Anyway enough about me....so excited for you it all sounds so hopeful with the nipples and bloating (that's how I've been) except no leaking here...that sounds very good sign though!
> What dpo do you usually get af? Can't wait for your test results! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> thanks! hoping you are right, im not feeling too positive right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you Kitten!
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling too positive! :hugs: What is the reason? I'm feeling VERY positive for you! You had a :bfp: and AF still hasn't arrived for you, and your nipples are sore. False :bfn: are pretty common. Everything crossed for you!!!! I hope soon the dr. has very good news for you!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

cause i took a hpt the other day, in the middle of the day and BFN....didnt use FMU but still am not feeling positive...yeah AF is still not here and i am 20 something days DPO...hoping i get the results tomorrow... *sigh* thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## mpenzi77

strdstkittenx said:


> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strdstkittenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all ladies that :witch: got :cry::hugs: Fx'd that next cycle is the one!!
> 
> Kitten can't wait for your news I'm convinced it must be good news as still no af for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Lot's of luck to summer_millie and Hann12 with this cycle fx'd for you ladies :flower:
> 
> Mpenzi No hon she doesn't know I'm pregnant we haven't told her we are engaged either as we think it may make her worse..will just have to let the courts sort it out! Anyway enough about me....so excited for you it all sounds so hopeful with the nipples and bloating (that's how I've been) except no leaking here...that sounds very good sign though!
> What dpo do you usually get af? Can't wait for your test results! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> thanks! hoping you are right, im not feeling too positive right now :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thank you Kitten!
> 
> Sorry you are not feeling too positive! :hugs: What is the reason? I'm feeling VERY positive for you! You had a :bfp: and AF still hasn't arrived for you, and your nipples are sore. False :bfn: are pretty common. Everything crossed for you!!!! I hope soon the dr. has very good news for you!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> cause i took a hpt the other day, in the middle of the day and BFN....didnt use FMU but still am not feeling positive...yeah AF is still not here and i am 20 something days DPO...hoping i get the results tomorrow... *sigh* thanks for the positive thoughts!Click to expand...

Oooh sorry :hugs: :bfn: would get anyone down. :cry: OMG I HATE them! But its not over until AF shows. Those tests can be wrong and often are! The important thing to keep in mind is AF hasn't shown. :af:


----------



## Hann12

mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!

Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:

CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!


----------



## mpenzi77

Hann12 said:


> mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!
> 
> Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:
> 
> CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!

Hann12 Awwww thank youuuu! :hugs:

I hope so!!!! I want to test but I hate seeing a :bfn: so much, its easier for me to just wait it out as long as possible. I told myself I'd test tomorrow but I might even wait another day. I just want to be sure if I test I'll see a second line! My birthday is Thursday so if it does come positive that will be a great birthday present! On the other hand if AF shows that will be one messed up birthday this year. :cry:

GL with the soy!!! Keeping FX for you for this cycle. :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!
> 
> Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:
> 
> CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!

i tried to call them today and could only leave a message....so will be calling again tomorrow hoping i finally get the results! its been a week!


----------



## Hann12

strdstkittenx said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!
> 
> Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:
> 
> CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!
> 
> i tried to call them today and could only leave a message....so will be calling again tomorrow hoping i finally get the results! its been a week!Click to expand...

I can't believe you still haven't got the results - I'll be sending lucky thoughts your way tomorrow :hugs:
A girl in another thread I'm on just got her BFP with no symptoms at all - hoping its a sign that we all start getting ours!


----------



## Gemlou78

strdstkittenx said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!
> 
> Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:
> 
> CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!
> 
> i tried to call them today and could only leave a message....so will be calling again tomorrow hoping i finally get the results! its been a week!Click to expand...

Oh Kitten I can't believe they have left you waiting so long..they said 5 days!! You must be going crazy. I still think you have a good chance of bfp. I know you said you had a bfn a few days ago but you still haven't had af which is odd. Maybe the first test was really sensitive and the bfn one wasn't. 

Has your af disappeared like this ever before? 

Sending lots of baby dust to you xx


----------



## Gemlou78

mpenzi77 said:


> Hann12 said:
> 
> 
> mpenzi77 - I think you must be pregnant! I'm so excited for you!! You are also so good to wait it out, I'd be way too inpatient and would have been permanently testing since AF was due!
> 
> Kitten - It weird that you got the BFN however it culd even be the type of test you used. I read a load of reviews about the cheap internet tests that say they are very sensitive but loads of people didn't get their BFP until a week after their AF is due. I really hope you get your answer today :hugs:
> 
> CD 5 for me, 3rd day of soy. FX its doing some positive work!!
> 
> Hann12 Awwww thank youuuu! :hugs:
> 
> I hope so!!!! I want to test but I hate seeing a :bfn: so much, its easier for me to just wait it out as long as possible. I told myself I'd test tomorrow but I might even wait another day. I just want to be sure if I test I'll see a second line! My birthday is Thursday so if it does come positive that will be a great birthday present! On the other hand if AF shows that will be one messed up birthday this year. :cry:
> 
> GL with the soy!!! Keeping FX for you for this cycle. :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Mpenzi still got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!! It's looking so positive do you have anymore symptoms? I hope you get a bfp for your Birthday :cloud9: xx


----------



## Hann12

Hows everyone today? Any BFP's?

I'm starting to BD tonight, CD 7, I know it's too early but still makes me feel more proactive!! 50 opks arrived in the post for me today too lol! Hope I don't need them all!


----------



## mpenzi77

AF got me this morning. :cry:

Sooooo strange because I'm pretty sure when I ovulated and that was about 17 or 18 days ago. My body is just confusing me and tricking me, with the leaky nipples, I was sure that was a sign I was pregnant. That's just mean. :growlmad: Maybe I could be having a chemical? Otherwise now that I'm not pregnant maybe I should be seeing a doctor for that. :dohh:

Hey Hann12 best of luck. I hope the soy works out for you. :thumbup:

Kitten hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:

Gemlou hope you are feeling well! :cloud9:


----------



## Hann12

mpenzi77 said:


> AF got me this morning. :cry:
> 
> Sooooo strange because I'm pretty sure when I ovulated and that was about 17 or 18 days ago. My body is just confusing me and tricking me, with the leaky nipples, I was sure that was a sign I was pregnant. That's just mean. :growlmad: Maybe I could be having a chemical? Otherwise now that I'm not pregnant maybe I should be seeing a doctor for that. :dohh:
> 
> Hey Hann12 best of luck. I hope the soy works out for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Kitten hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:
> 
> Gemlou hope you are feeling well! :cloud9:

I am so sorry, I was sure you would have a BFP! One of the girls on another thread just got hers with no symptoms at all, I think expect the unexpected! It might be worth seeing a dr if you feel weird, how many months have you been trying? :hugs: 

Cd 7 for me and last day of taking soy.....


----------



## mpenzi77

:shrug:


Hann12 said:



> mpenzi77 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me this morning. :cry:
> 
> Sooooo strange because I'm pretty sure when I ovulated and that was about 17 or 18 days ago. My body is just confusing me and tricking me, with the leaky nipples, I was sure that was a sign I was pregnant. That's just mean. :growlmad: Maybe I could be having a chemical? Otherwise now that I'm not pregnant maybe I should be seeing a doctor for that. :dohh:
> 
> Hey Hann12 best of luck. I hope the soy works out for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Kitten hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:
> 
> Gemlou hope you are feeling well! :cloud9:
> 
> I am so sorry, I was sure you would have a BFP! One of the girls on another thread just got hers with no symptoms at all, I think expect the unexpected! It might be worth seeing a dr if you feel weird, how many months have you been trying? :hugs:
> 
> Cd 7 for me and last day of taking soy.....Click to expand...

Thanks Hann! Yeah, its just weird because I definitely felt nauseous. I really don't think it was my imagination. I've been pregnant before and remember the feeling very well, distinctly pregnancy nausea. And the leaky nipples were definitely not in my head. 

I've been trying about a year, but really more like NTNP because I don't chart or use OPK or anything, but we BD pretty often. :shrug: Oh how annoying I really don't know what's going on with my body. :shrug:

GL to you with the soy!!! :thumbup: Is it your first month using it?

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

mpenzi77 said:


> AF got me this morning. :cry:
> 
> Sooooo strange because I'm pretty sure when I ovulated and that was about 17 or 18 days ago. My body is just confusing me and tricking me, with the leaky nipples, I was sure that was a sign I was pregnant. That's just mean. :growlmad: Maybe I could be having a chemical? Otherwise now that I'm not pregnant maybe I should be seeing a doctor for that. :dohh:
> 
> Hey Hann12 best of luck. I hope the soy works out for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Kitten hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:
> 
> Gemlou hope you are feeling well! :cloud9:

Oh Mpenzi I'm so sorry the witch got you :cry: How frustrating what with all the symptoms and everything. I would talk to you doctor about it. 

I'm Ok thanks just got back from my 1st midwife app. Had bloods taken and went through medical history. Gave a urine sample and got my scan booked for 2nd Aug. 

I hope you are ok I know how frustrating and upsetting it is when you have been trying so long. Talk to your doctor that way you will either get some answers or at least have your mind put at ease a little. xx :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Mpenzi - yes first month of taking soy, really hope it helps not hinders! I'd second speaking to your dr - may it was a chemical pregnancy? Have you tested? I know it sounds weird but some people get AF or what looks like that during pregnancy. 

Gem - exciting about the scan - let us know how you get on!


----------



## mpenzi77

Well today is my 35th birthday and istead of getting a :bfp:, :witch: showed up. :growlmad: Thank you life! :thumbup: I think today I will do some drinking and have a pity party. :wine: lol

Thank you Gemlou, and good luck with your scan! Must be so exciting! :cloud9:

Thanks Hann I do sort of wonder if it was a chemical as I felt sooo pregnant and my LP jumped up to 18 days. So strange. Its definitely AF though, not implantation.

Hann I hope the soy works for you this cycle! How long have you been trying now?


----------



## Hann12

mpenzi77 said:


> Well today is my 35th birthday and istead of getting a :bfp:, :witch: showed up. :growlmad: Thank you life! :thumbup: I think today I will do some drinking and have a pity party. :wine: lol
> 
> Thank you Gemlou, and good luck with your scan! Must be so exciting! :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks Hann I do sort of wonder if it was a chemical as I felt sooo pregnant and my LP jumped up to 18 days. So strange. Its definitely AF though, not implantation.
> 
> Hann I hope the soy works for you this cycle! How long have you been trying now?

Happy Birthday! I'm sorry about the :witch: I hope you enjoy your day anyway. Its very strange I would agree. 

I'm only on cycle 4 however cycle 2 we didn't really get a proper chance to BD at the right days so I'm kind of on 3/4 cycle. I'm feeling okay about it all but I'm worried about my LP which is why I took the soy, I hope it helps extend it and give me the BFP. I've read amazing things about soy - maybe worth a try for you? I figure its worth one go and if it stuffs my cycles up this month then I'll leave it next month. Hope it doesn't though.
A BFP seems almost unreal and unreachable to me though, for no real reason!


----------



## Gemlou78

Happy Birthday for yesterday Mpenzi, I hope you enjoyed having a few drinks :wine: :hugs:

Hann I hope the soy works for you :hugs:

Kitten not seen you on here for a few days hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## mpenzi77

My birthday last night was fantastic! OH and I went to Santa Monica Third Street Promenade and then to Venice Beach. Had some drinks and it definitely cheered me up. :thumbup:

Hann oh so its early days for you. Let me know how the soy goes. Is the soy supposed to make you ovulate? I've been using Vitex and Dong Quai for the past two months to balance my hormones. I used to get a lot of spotting during the TWW so I thought I had low progesterone and a LP defect. The herbs do seem to be helping with that and I think my hormones are balancing out, though the nipple thing is puzzling because that would point to high prolactin. Our bodies are soo confusing sometimes!

Thank you so much Gemlou! I had a great birthday. Still would have prefered a :bfp: but we'll keep working on it! :winkwink:

Kitten I've been wondering about you too. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Hann12

Mpenzi - so glad you had a lovely birthday, I am so jealous of where you live, sounds perfect! Such a contrast to the rainy uk summer! Might be worth running your symptoms past a dr, I'm sure all is fun but it's nice to hear it from a professional! 

Kitten- thinking of you - really hope you are okay :hugs: 

Yes so this is my first month of soy, I don't feel any different but have had watery cm early. I had short LP and was ov'ing at cd18ish so took the gamble and tried it. Used vitex for the past 2 cycles and made little difference. I'm also taking b6 and b12 and a multi vitamin with b complex to extend the LP. Time will tell if it helped or not!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

blood work results: BFN. *sigh* tried to go to the dr. today as i STILL don't have AF and during sex it hurts in the lower pelvic area when he hits it a certain way....couldnt get in today because thier card machine was down and thats the only way i could pay my co-pay. they turned me away and said to come back when i have $$! i am so mad and feel lost at this moment....dont know what to do!!!!


----------



## Hann12

Kitten I don't know what to say, I am so sorry, I really hoped this was your BFP. I hope you get in to see a dr to find out what is happening, they should take this seriously in my opinion and see what's happening. I am sending loads of :hugs: your way and just hope you are okay


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> My birthday last night was fantastic! OH and I went to Santa Monica Third Street Promenade and then to Venice Beach. Had some drinks and it definitely cheered me up. :thumbup:
> 
> Hann oh so its early days for you. Let me know how the soy goes. Is the soy supposed to make you ovulate? I've been using Vitex and Dong Quai for the past two months to balance my hormones. I used to get a lot of spotting during the TWW so I thought I had low progesterone and a LP defect. The herbs do seem to be helping with that and I think my hormones are balancing out, though the nipple thing is puzzling because that would point to high prolactin. Our bodies are soo confusing sometimes!
> 
> Thank you so much Gemlou! I had a great birthday. Still would have prefered a :bfp: but we'll keep working on it! :winkwink:
> 
> Kitten I've been wondering about you too. Hope you're doing well!

:hugs: 

Hope you had an amazing birthday! Stupid witch! :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Kitten I don't know what to say, I am so sorry, I really hoped this was your BFP. I hope you get in to see a dr to find out what is happening, they should take this seriously in my opinion and see what's happening. I am sending loads of :hugs: your way and just hope you are okay

Thanks :hugs::hugs: im really heartbroken but at the same time i know i have you ladiesfor support. Need to get to the dr asap...


----------



## mpenzi77

Kitten oh noooo I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:

Soo strange that AF hasn't shown for you. I'm not sure if you use OPK or temp but are you sure when you ovulated? I guess sometimes stress or just a blip can make a person miss AF for a month and it doesn't necessarily mean there's a problem. But of course its smart to be on the safe side and ask a doctor about it. I wish you the best of luck that everything gets figured out soon! Keep us posted! :hugs:

Hann thank you that is very sweet! Its nice to live here, but I always wished I lived in England! lol. I guess the grass is greener? You are right, I should be seeing a doctor about what is going on. My hormones seem to be out of whack for some reason, though I'm hoping the herbs are going to fix that. :shrug:

I'm so glad I have you ladies for support too! Nobody really knows we're TTC so this is the only way I can talk to people about it, and it helps sooo much to vent and see what others are going through! Its good not to feel so alone! Especially with all the frustration and disappointment that can come with TTC. :wacko: :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Gemlou78

So sorry kitten :cry: :hugs: I really hope you manage to get properly checked out soon I think that's just awful that they turned you away :nope:

I hope you get some proper answers soon so you can take positive steps forward. Look after yourself hon.

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok. Hugs to you all xx :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

mpenzi77 said:


> Kitten oh noooo I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs:
> 
> Soo strange that AF hasn't shown for you. I'm not sure if you use OPK or temp but are you sure when you ovulated? I guess sometimes stress or just a blip can make a person miss AF for a month and it doesn't necessarily mean there's a problem. But of course its smart to be on the safe side and ask a doctor about it. I wish you the best of luck that everything gets figured out soon! Keep us posted! :hugs:
> 
> Hann thank you that is very sweet! Its nice to live here, but I always wished I lived in England! lol. I guess the grass is greener? You are right, I should be seeing a doctor about what is going on. My hormones seem to be out of whack for some reason, though I'm hoping the herbs are going to fix that. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so glad I have you ladies for support too! Nobody really knows we're TTC so this is the only way I can talk to people about it, and it helps sooo much to vent and see what others are going through! Its good not to feel so alone! Especially with all the frustration and disappointment that can come with TTC. :wacko: :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

thanks mpenzi! :hugs: 

yeah it is strange. i had an ovarian cyst a few months ago right after stopping bc pills and didnt have my period for liek 4 months. finally went to the dr and it was an ovarian cyst. they gave me a months worth of bc pills again to dissolve the cyst and it worked! right after 32 days i had a cycle on my own. yay! if the bc pills would not have worked, they would have had to remove it by laparoscopy. glad it didnt come to that. but maybe this is why i am not having AF again? really hope not....i keep telling my DH that i am broken...most of the time feel like its not gonna happen for me </3 :cry::cry: but i really have to stay positive

i used OPK's from june 6-13th and they were all dark positives.....which is confusing you know? if i really am ovulating late then why would i have gotten positive OPK's a month ago? :nope::nope:

youre right there may not be a problem but i am thinking there is... :cry: we will see what the dr says when i finally get an appt.....i cant keep taking off work early due to their problems! UGH

i wish all of yall the best of luck as well and i will keep stalking this thread as usual! thanks for supporting me ladies! yall are the best! :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> So sorry kitten :cry: :hugs: I really hope you manage to get properly checked out soon I think that's just awful that they turned you away :nope:
> 
> I hope you get some proper answers soon so you can take positive steps forward. Look after yourself hon.
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok. Hugs to you all xx :hugs:

thanks gemlou! :hugs: i hope so too! yeah it is horrible and i was SO MAD! to say the least....yes i need to know whats going on so i can get on the right track! thanks, take care of yourself too! :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Kitten just read your reply to Mpenzi and it made me think of something I read once. 

The opk's let you know you are likely to ovulate in the next 24hrs or so they don't actually mean you have definitely o'd. So sometimes a woman's body gears up to ovulate giving a positive opk but doesn't release an egg. That can (but isn't always) be why a woman get's numerous positive opk's because the body keeps 'gearing' up therefore releasing the hormone that makes the test positive. 

It's something that may be worth mentioning to your doctor. I thought this was happening to me a while back that's when I decided to chart my temp to see if I actually was ovulating...I was and I'm sure you probably are too. It put's your mind at ease to know for sure though. Then you can relax a little and get on with :sex: knowing you are releasing an egg. I'd also get them to make sure your cyst hasn't returned. 

Good luck with it all hope you get your answers soon! xx :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

That actually makes sense Gem. Its worth telling the dr all that Kitten. I hope they can do something and I hope its not another cyst.

I think I'm out for this month and I've not even ov'd yet - I went out yesterday and drunk loads and feel terrible today. Worst hangover in years. I hardly ever drink much but did yesterday as I haven't seen my sister in ages and I got caught up in the moment. Now I feel terrible and massively regret it.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Kitten just read your reply to Mpenzi and it made me think of something I read once.
> 
> The opk's let you know you are likely to ovulate in the next 24hrs or so they don't actually mean you have definitely o'd. So sometimes a woman's body gears up to ovulate giving a positive opk but doesn't release an egg. That can (but isn't always) be why a woman get's numerous positive opk's because the body keeps 'gearing' up therefore releasing the hormone that makes the test positive.
> 
> It's something that may be worth mentioning to your doctor. I thought this was happening to me a while back that's when I decided to chart my temp to see if I actually was ovulating...I was and I'm sure you probably are too. It put's your mind at ease to know for sure though. Then you can relax a little and get on with :sex: knowing you are releasing an egg. I'd also get them to make sure your cyst hasn't returned.
> 
> Good luck with it all hope you get your answers soon! xx :hugs:

thanks for that, whenever i get an appt, (hopefully this week) i will definitely ask about that! i have a basal thermometer that i never use, maybe i should start temping to know that i am ovulating for sure. would be a good idea :thumbup: thanks gemlou! hoping i find something out soon too :) :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> That actually makes sense Gem. Its worth telling the dr all that Kitten. I hope they can do something and I hope its not another cyst.
> 
> I think I'm out for this month and I've not even ov'd yet - I went out yesterday and drunk loads and feel terrible today. Worst hangover in years. I hardly ever drink much but did yesterday as I haven't seen my sister in ages and I got caught up in the moment. Now I feel terrible and massively regret it.

i hope its not another cyst too. i think i have read that you can still get pregnant if you have cysts or even PCOS but it makes it harder....*sigh* but i dont know anything for sure yet so i shouldnt jump to conclusions.

hangovers are the WORST. hope you had fun with your sister! rest up today! :hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Kitten you can def still get pregnant with cysts and pcoas, hopefully you don't have either though. I hope you get that Dr appointment!

Feeling much better now thankfully, just annoyed with myself that I might have ruined my chances for this month.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hi girls!!! I'm 10dpo and ever since after ovulation, I've been having increased (creamy) cervical fluid. Everytime I went to the bathroom, there was leaks in panties (sorry tmi).. Yesterday when I was at 9dpo I had a bowel movement and when I wiped I had a huge glob of white creamy cervical mucus. Now today (10dpo) it's so watery that my panties feel wet.. Is this a good sign? Also tingling and & itchy nipples off and on :)


----------



## clady83

Hi everyone!
I typically ov early in my cycle, typically CD8-10 in a 28 day cycle (Currently at CD 17). My guy and I have been TTC for the past several months without success. We BD'd right before and around when I typically Ov. Two days ago after being intimate (TMI ALERT) what I can best describe as a literal puddle of white, thick, odorless cm came out of me. We know it wasn't sperm as he was unable to ejaculate (he has ED as a side effect to some of his medications). My question is has anyone ever experienced this before as I definitely have not. Also, I have been extremely moody the past week or so with a constant feeling of pressure in my lower abdomen, more tired, and headaches. Since the other day, I have not experienced this thick white CM again, and have essentially "dried up". I have no signs or symptoms of infection. 

I would be so happy if this could be the start of a BFP. We have been trying for awhile, and my guy is convinced that he will never have a child naturally do to his ED issues with the meds. Thanks girls!!


----------



## Hann12

Well if this thread is anything to go by CM in the luteal phase is not necessarily a sign of pregnancy unfortunately. It seems like we have all had it to varying amounts over the past few cycles and while some have got a BFP many haven't I'm sad to say. It might be that for you its a pregnancy sign though. 

Clady - not too sure what that could be, might be fluid you produce during BD coming out or it could just be that you had a build up of CM that has come out because you BD. Sometimes I get more after BD because its been dislodged, perhaps thats it.


----------



## clady83

Good point to think on Hann - thanks for your reply. Well we will see. For the next week and a half or so I will definitely be having my fingers and toes crossed. I have lurked this site for many months now, and it would be great to say I got my bfp finally too!


----------



## rocko

Ok ladies- cd 23 here, no ovulation on ff although I think I ovulated cd 18. I had a couple mornings the week after AF where I woke up having to pee about an hour before it took my temp, and then a night (or 2) where I had a margarita, so I think that might be confusing ff. what do you all think?

I've had some nausea, an awful sinus pressure headache yesterday, and pressure in my lower abdomen. also had AF like cramps yesterday and today. 

All this alongside spotting on cd 20 has me really confused (wont say hopeful bc my temps are weird) and ready for this cycle to be over.


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Kitten you can def still get pregnant with cysts and pcoas, hopefully you don't have either though. I hope you get that Dr appointment!
> 
> Feeling much better now thankfully, just annoyed with myself that I might have ruined my chances for this month.

thanks so much :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

:witch: got me tonight. oh well, on to a new cycle, hoping this is the one!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hann, I don't think you will be out just because you had some drinks especially since you don't think you had o'd at that time! I'm sure you will have just as much chance as any other month as long as you :sex: at the right times :hugs:

Rustywife and Clady like Hann said some of us that had it did end up with bfp but some didn't so there doesn't seem to be a clear indication. I had the sore itchy nipples before my bfp and still now it never went lol kinda used to it now. I hope you ladies get your bfp's soon :hugs:

Rocko nice to see you on here again :flower: I just had a look at your chart and although your temps are a bit erratic (which could be the margarita lol) I think the fact they are still in the high range is a really good sign. I also think you o'd cd 18 what with your cm and a temp dip. Also there were mornings before my bfp when I woke needing a wee really early but I'd be lying if I said that hadn't happened in other cycles too so I'm not sure on that one. Your other symptoms sound promising though when will you test? The spotting could have been implantation fx'd for you!! :hugs:

Kitten, oh hon well at least you can start a fresh cycle it's so frustrating when you have a messed up cycle like that hopefully it will be a normal one this time ending with your bfp I really do hope so :hugs:


----------



## rocko

Kitten- Glad you started since you had ruled out a bfp. The wait would have driven me crazy! Hopefully the doctors can figure out whats going on and bring you some peace of mind!

Gemlou- Thanks for looking at my chart. I was going to test this morning, but FF finally set an ovulation date on CD 20, so I decided to wait a bit longer since I don't have many crazy-obvious symptoms right now...


----------



## Hann12

How does FF set an ovulation date? I'm new to it!

Kitten I'm sorry AF got you but at least you are onto the next cycle I guess. :hugs:

Well I had an almost positive opk this morning at 11.30 but just did another one expecting the line to be even darker and its more faint. Not sure if that means I missed the surge or if the first one was a false positive. I guess I'll have to go on temperatures!
I hate the not knowing, I got all excited thinking this was it and then the line got more faint. :(


----------



## rocko

Hann12 said:


> How does FF set an ovulation date? I'm new to it!

It has parameters that take into account your temperatures, opks, CM, & CP, then once it thinks you have ovulated, it will put crosshairs on your chart. I only enter CM and temperatures. They have a charting FAQ on their site that has helped me a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hann, I don't think you will be out just because you had some drinks especially since you don't think you had o'd at that time! I'm sure you will have just as much chance as any other month as long as you :sex: at the right times :hugs:
> 
> Rustywife and Clady like Hann said some of us that had it did end up with bfp but some didn't so there doesn't seem to be a clear indication. I had the sore itchy nipples before my bfp and still now it never went lol kinda used to it now. I hope you ladies get your bfp's soon :hugs:
> 
> Rocko nice to see you on here again :flower: I just had a look at your chart and although your temps are a bit erratic (which could be the margarita lol) I think the fact they are still in the high range is a really good sign. I also think you o'd cd 18 what with your cm and a temp dip. Also there were mornings before my bfp when I woke needing a wee really early but I'd be lying if I said that hadn't happened in other cycles too so I'm not sure on that one. Your other symptoms sound promising though when will you test? The spotting could have been implantation fx'd for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Kitten, oh hon well at least you can start a fresh cycle it's so frustrating when you have a messed up cycle like that hopefully it will be a normal one this time ending with your bfp I really do hope so :hugs:

yeah i am trying to be positive! id rather have a new cycle than stuck in limbo in a previous one. for sure. so now i gotta get to bding a lot and hope and PRAY that this will be my BFP cycle!!! going to the dr. tomm to make sure everythign is on the right track! thanks gemlous :) :) :) :hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Kitten- Glad you started since you had ruled out a bfp. The wait would have driven me crazy! Hopefully the doctors can figure out whats going on and bring you some peace of mind!
> 
> Gemlou- Thanks for looking at my chart. I was going to test this morning, but FF finally set an ovulation date on CD 20, so I decided to wait a bit longer since I don't have many crazy-obvious symptoms right now...

thanks rocko! im going tomorrow for a check up. hoping this is my cycle!!! :hugs::hugs: good luck to you!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> How does FF set an ovulation date? I'm new to it!
> 
> Kitten I'm sorry AF got you but at least you are onto the next cycle I guess. :hugs:
> 
> Well I had an almost positive opk this morning at 11.30 but just did another one expecting the line to be even darker and its more faint. Not sure if that means I missed the surge or if the first one was a false positive. I guess I'll have to go on temperatures!
> I hate the not knowing, I got all excited thinking this was it and then the line got more faint. :(

yes maam onto a new cycle and if im positive, you never know, maybe this one will be the ONE! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hann12

Well I've had no more lines on the opk but had some ov pains yesterday, thought my temp might rise today but it's not really. This is my first month of charting and I've taken temps between 5.45 and 7.00 every day, I did them vaginally because I read orally can be less accurate. The ones I took at 5.45 are the lowest at 36.48 (weirdly all 3 were exactly that), the rest were around 36.6. Today I took it at 6.00am and it was 36.62, then stayed in bed, didn't move at all and took it again intervals between 6.00-7.00am and there was only a fluctuation of 0.02 in that whole time so now I wonder whether it made a difference that those 3 temps were taken a bit earlier because it didn't make a difference over the course of an hour. So guessing they are actual temps. 
Next month I guess I'll take it at 5.45 every day. 
But anyway if you look at my chart I think I ov yesterday but the temp hasn't jumped. I read it can take a few days to happen so I have my fingers crossed but just have a horrible feeling that either I haven't ov at all or I haven't yet. I'm so glad I have the 21 day bloods next week as hopefully that will tell me more! 
I've had ov pains and watery cm and it's now more sticky so you would think I must have ov'd. I hate the uncertainty!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Hann :flower: It does help if you take it the same time each day. I used to set my alarm to do it so it was always at the exact same time it just gives a clearer picture. 

It takes 3 consecutive higher than average temps to get crosshairs on your chart. I think you have o'vd from looking at your chart although I think it could possibly have been either tue or wed. The temps since tue have been ever so slightly higher which is what makes me think you may have o'd tue. My jumps in temp after ov were usually .2 or .3 sometimes they would creep slightly higher but not always. 

Hopefully you will get your crosshairs in the next day or so :winkwink: That's great you are having the 21 day bloods done that will hopfully confirm whatever fertility friend tells you and then you can relax a bit knowing you DO ovulate fx'd for you hun :hugs:

I'm off to visit my OH in London for a few days he is working there all month so I wont be on here again now till Sun night/Mon morn so have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Hann12

Thanks Gem that helps, I'll keep temping and see what happens. I feel so happy I have the test next week to actually confirm. I can't help but wonder if its happening at all lol! 
I thought I may have ov'd on Tuesday night or yesterday but expected the temps to have got quite a bit higher and they didn't. Oh well will just have to see how the week develops! 
Hope you have a great time in London! :)


----------



## rocko

I used a FRER this morning- BFN. May still be too early, had a temp dip yesterday, and have a bit of acne showing up, so either I'm about to start or something else is happening with my hormones. We'll see, right?


----------



## Hann12

Rocko - fingers crossed still, you're still above your coverline!

I had a temp increase again so assumed I have ovulated from the chart but have had spotting today, not very much but still there. Really don't know what it is!


----------



## macydarling

Hello. I was on this thread way back when it began. Just thought id let everyone know I unfortunately had a mmc at 13w. So I suppose ill be hanging around ttcc again soon.


----------



## strdstkittenx

macydarling said:


> Hello. I was on this thread way back when it began. Just thought id let everyone know I unfortunately had a mmc at 13w. So I suppose ill be hanging around ttcc again soon.

so sorry to hear that :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rocko

Oh Macy, I'm so sorry! We're here for you when you're ready to hop back in the TTC boards (& before if you like)


----------



## macydarling

We are trying to look on the brightside..not much else for us to do. I hear you are extra fertile right after a loss. Unfortunately, dh may need some time to heal before we try again. Gees I am just still so shocked. And anxious for d&c. I suppose we were lucky though. That cycle was our first time ttc. I just hope nothing is wrong with me. :(


----------



## Hann12

I'm sorry to hear that macydarling, I really hope you get another bfp soon. I'm sure nothings wrong :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Macydarling, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news! :nope: 

We are all here for you if you want to talk/vent about anything. I have also read that a woman is more fertile after a loss for the next couple of cycles I think...maybe it's to do with the hormones? It must be hard for you and DH trying to decide whether to take advantage of the more fertile time whilst still grieving your loss :hugs: I hope you can find a way that you both feel comfortable with. 

I'm sure nothing is wrong with you :hugs:

Sending you lot's of love and hugs xx


----------



## macydarling

Thanks gem. Yea people keep saying "you can always ty again" and I'm just like yes but it wont be this baby :( I want this one.


----------



## rocko

I'm losing hope for this month- Started having brown tinged CM and the normal AF arrival symptoms (achy hips/touch-me-not attitude/temperature dip) I know they say don't give up til AF shows, but I won't be surprised if she does! If my temperature goes up and I don't start tonight, I'll probably test in the morning.

I'm 9 DPO today, hoping it holds off so I have a decent length LP at the very least!


----------



## Hann12

Rocko I'm sorry to hear that. I hope its not but if it is I hope it waits 2 days so you have an slighter longer LP. I have LP issues too so completely understand. 

I officially don't think I've ov'd this cycle. I thought I had but then got loads of EWCM yesterday and it was tinged pink, 3 DPO according to FF. I think taking soy has totally messed me up for this cycle. I'm continuing to OPK and BD just in case I am still to ov but I think I may end up with an anovulatory cycle because of the spotting. 
I've got a blood test on Friday, meant to be 21 day test but think it will show I haven't ov'd. Guess at least they have to take me seriously then. Dr was very rude to me last time I went and told me that because I have a baby I am obviously fertile and should have no problems conceiving. 
I wish it wasn't all so unknown! Will continue to monitor. 
Rocko - have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## iloveme43

hey gemy dear congrats frst ...i read all yr symptms and posts....m 2 having those symptms ecpt of spoting.....i had a ectopic surgery on 7 feb this year....since then m tryng evry month to get a bfp...but nt working ...........:cry: but this month m having tons of milky discharg just a few days after my ovulation(this month on O"induction) so till today today my :witch: is supposd 2 cum....so bit tensed hope i shouldnt c its face till nxt 9 months...u got a wonderful bday gift...so i wish to get :bfp: as my 1st anniversry gift....


----------



## iloveme43

gemlou i would like 2 knw frm u did u feel sick or feverish before getting bfp followng with the other symptoms


----------



## iloveme43

are u there gemlou?????


----------



## macydarling

Hi. I just thought id put in my 2 cents. I felt feverish about a week before I got my bfp. I had an elevated temp of about 99.1-99.6. I also had morning sickness before I missed my period. Hope that helps you. Good luck!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi iloveme, I didn't feel particularly sick but I did have the odd 'hot flush' usually in the evening. 

I was temping each morning and my temps were up. I actually got my bfp 2 days before af was due. I tested because OH commented on what I'd had for lunch the day before 'that's a strange concoction maybe you're pregnant lol'....turns out I was! 

The milky/creamy discharge is something that I also had on cycles where I wasn't pregnant so I stopped paying attention to that to be honest and wasn't particularly checking on my bfp cycle. 

Good luck to you I hope the witch stays away. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Rocko I'm sorry to hear that you must be so frustrated :nope: Have you spoken to your doctor about lengthening your LP? :hugs:

Hann you must be so confused...does seem strange I think you are right to continue with opk and bd for now and then you will know more once you have the results of your 21 day test fx'd for you that you have ov'd :hugs:

Macydarling I'm thinking of you and hope you and DH are hanging in there sending you lots of love. :hugs:


----------



## iloveme43

hey ya thnks...m havng a lots of thin milky discharge past couple of hours like that witch has come...jst rushng 2 toilet jst 2 cnfrm........its killing me....m temps are high from yestrdy eve till now like 99.00......lts c.....god plzzzz help me...


----------



## macydarling

Gemlou78 said:


> Rocko I'm sorry to hear that you must be so frustrated :nope: Have you spoken to your doctor about lengthening your LP? :hugs:
> 
> Hann you must be so confused...does seem strange I think you are right to continue with opk and bd for now and then you will know more once you have the results of your 21 day test fx'd for you that you have ov'd :hugs:
> 
> Macydarling I'm thinking of you and hope you and DH are hanging in there sending you lots of love. :hugs:

Thank you gem. D&c went well. The nurse were lovely. So kind and understanding. They gave me big hugs and pecks on the cheek when I left. They also gave me a book of poetry and prayers as well as a bracelet to remember angel baby.


----------



## strdstkittenx

hope all you ladies are doing well! :) :) :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

macydarling said:


> Gemlou78 said:
> 
> 
> Rocko I'm sorry to hear that you must be so frustrated :nope: Have you spoken to your doctor about lengthening your LP? :hugs:
> 
> Hann you must be so confused...does seem strange I think you are right to continue with opk and bd for now and then you will know more once you have the results of your 21 day test fx'd for you that you have ov'd :hugs:
> 
> Macydarling I'm thinking of you and hope you and DH are hanging in there sending you lots of love. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you gem. D&c went well. The nurse were lovely. So kind and understanding. They gave me big hugs and pecks on the cheek when I left. They also gave me a book of poetry and prayers as well as a bracelet to remember angel baby.Click to expand...

so great that all the staff was so nice to you (as they should be) and so cool that you got a book of poetry and a bracelet :) thinking about you adn hoping and wishing the best as well


----------



## iloveme43

hey macy my temps were also high conseqtvly 2 days b4 my :witch: due date(that was yesterday 17th) abt 99.2-99.4 but today my temps were about 98.5....no af till now but very thick milky discharge feeling like :witch:............1 more thing from today morning m feeling a pinching a pulling pain 2 inch lower of my belly button dn knw what was that ...its quite sharp it comes stays 4 couple of minutes and goes......any idea abt that......still fingers crosd.........

having very sore throat and feeling very :sleep:


----------



## iloveme43

macydarling said:


> Hi. I just thought id put in my 2 cents. I felt feverish about a week before I got my bfp. I had an elevated temp of about 99.1-99.6. I also had morning sickness before I missed my period. Hope that helps you. Good luck!

dear macy sorry abt yr massve loss :cry:....but how it happend i mean any accident...yr were on 13th week quite progreeve period....so how it happnd....???


----------



## iloveme43

2morrow moring i wil do my first test...:confused: cant wait....god knws wt m gonna see 2morrow :bfp: or :bfn:..but will nt lose my hope.......wish me luck ladies......


----------



## macydarling

iloveme43 said:


> dear macy sorry abt yr massve loss :cry:....but how it happend i mean any accident...yr were on 13th week quite progreeve period....so how it happnd....???

i went in for my 13 week scan to find out i had a missed miscarriage. basically, my baby's heartbeat stopped at 8w3d & my body didn't recognize it. my hcg & estrogen levels were still rising so my body still thought i was pregnant. which is why i didn't bleed, cramp or pass the baby on my own :/
nobody knows exactly what caused it but my doctor said it's more common than we think. for some reason, the baby just didn't make it.


----------



## rocko

I hope you're doing ok Macy, I'm so glad the D&C was a comforting experience. Sounds like your doctors and nurses are wonderfully kind. 

I'm going to wait until the one year mark before I go see the doctor about my LP since this was only my second month charting, and month one had an eleven day LP. I've taken vitex two months now, and am considering taking a B-complex vitamin. 

We'll be on vacation during my "o" week this month, so I'm hoping lots of relaxation and AM BD will help :thumbup: 

Hope you're having a good month so far strdstkittenx!


----------



## iloveme43

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i got :bfn: but still no af....until my af comes there is hope...cz i feel something in my stomach...dn knw what it is but still.................................

ohh macy i knw the pain of loss cz i lost my angel baby 2 at 6w.......hope we will here a good news from u soon...god bless and lots of baby :dust: to all of us.......


----------



## Gemlou78

Macydarling, I'm so glad the doctors and nurses were so lovely with you I think the bracelet idea is a lovely one..i've never heard of that before. My friend had a miscarriage last year and had a terrible time at the hospital. Her baby had also passed away at around 8 weeks but she miscarried on her own at about 10 weeks. So sad the least you need in a situation like that is caring professionals. :hugs:

Rocko...I've heard lot's of positive stories about 'vacation babies' fx'd you are nice and relaxed and conceive! :hugs:

iloveme Sorry to hear about your bfn...may be too early yet you're not out till af shows :hugs: 

Kitten I hope all is going well with you? :hugs:


----------



## iloveme43

ladies i think i got my af...but its light brown (watery) spotting only since from 5hrs..:wacko: dn knw wts hapnng :confused::confused::confused::confused::confused: cramps are there.....anybdy had such exp...if yes plz share..


----------



## Gemlou78

If you have cramps it sounds like the start of af i'm afraid. Only time will truly tell if it's af it will gradually become heavier. If it doesn't you will have to go see your doctor and ask there


----------



## rocko

Hann12 said:


> I officially don't think I've ov'd this cycle. I thought I had but then got loads of EWCM yesterday and it was tinged pink, 3 DPO according to FF. I think taking soy has totally messed me up for this cycle. I'm continuing to OPK and BD just in case I am still to ov but I think I may end up with an anovulatory cycle because of the spotting.
> I've got a blood test on Friday, meant to be 21 day test but think it will show I haven't ov'd. Guess at least they have to take me seriously then. Dr was very rude to me last time I went and told me that because I have a baby I am obviously fertile and should have no problems conceiving. :

Hann, any news from the doc or did I miss it?


----------



## iloveme43

no need 2 c a doctor gemlou dear.....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
i got my af fully at abt midnight.... so :nope::nope::nope: luck this time....i think after that ectopic i hav taken 2 much of stress and this is the reason i m nt conceiving as my doc said that ppl who are normal n dn concieve is just bcz of 2 much stress..... so will go out with my husband 4 some days just 2 relax and can plan it better :sex: ...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thnks 2 u all for support:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
if i get :bfp: next month...m gonna share it here first...hope u ladies will continue this chatroom...

lots of love and:dust::dust::dust: to everybody


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Macydarling, I'm so glad the doctors and nurses were so lovely with you I think the bracelet idea is a lovely one..i've never heard of that before. My friend had a miscarriage last year and had a terrible time at the hospital. Her baby had also passed away at around 8 weeks but she miscarried on her own at about 10 weeks. So sad the least you need in a situation like that is caring professionals. :hugs:
> 
> Rocko...I've heard lot's of positive stories about 'vacation babies' fx'd you are nice and relaxed and conceive! :hugs:
> 
> iloveme Sorry to hear about your bfn...may be too early yet you're not out till af shows :hugs:
> 
> Kitten I hope all is going well with you? :hugs:

i guess everything is okay....dunno how long my cycle will be this time so it is hard to track it....feel pretty down lately like its not gonna happen...and plus, one of my best friends is due august 26th and her baby shower is next weekend. i went with another friend for us to buy her baby shower gifts @ a babiesrus and i loved looking at everything and thinking about how i wish it was my turn....but at the same time got me down cause i am still not pregnant. idk what to do....i know i need to stay positive but it is SO HARD


----------



## strdstkittenx

iloveme43 said:


> no need 2 c a doctor gemlou dear.....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> i got my af fully at abt midnight.... so :nope::nope::nope: luck this time....i think after that ectopic i hav taken 2 much of stress and this is the reason i m nt conceiving as my doc said that ppl who are normal n dn concieve is just bcz of 2 much stress..... so will go out with my husband 4 some days just 2 relax and can plan it better :sex: ...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thnks 2 u all for support:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> if i get :bfp: next month...m gonna share it here first...hope u ladies will continue this chatroom...
> 
> lots of love and:dust::dust::dust: to everybody

hoping you get your BFP next cycle....me too....but lots of dust!!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh Kitten i'm sorry you feel down about it all :nope::hugs: I had lot's of pregnant friends last year when we first started trying so I know how it feels. It took me 1 year and a couple of weeks to fall pregnant...so don't give up honey! It WILL happen for you. 

My best friend has been trying for a while too I think she has been feeling it a bit since I fell pregnant...we went out today for lunch and she said her and DH have given it an Olympic style try this cycle so she is convinced she is pg...ohhh I really hope she is as I know she will feel crushed if she's not! 

I'm sending you heaps of babydust! and lot's of hugs! :dust::hug:


----------



## Gemlou78

Iloveme, I'm sorry af got you sweetie :nope::hugs: wishing you lot's of luck with this new cycle and sending you lot's of babydust!! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Oh Kitten i'm sorry you feel down about it all :nope::hugs: I had lot's of pregnant friends last year when we first started trying so I know how it feels. It took me 1 year and a couple of weeks to fall pregnant...so don't give up honey! It WILL happen for you.
> 
> My best friend has been trying for a while too I think she has been feeling it a bit since I fell pregnant...we went out today for lunch and she said her and DH have given it an Olympic style try this cycle so she is convinced she is pg...ohhh I really hope she is as I know she will feel crushed if she's not!
> 
> I'm sending you heaps of babydust! and lot's of hugs! :dust::hug:

yeah...it is one of the worst feelings. i wont give up...i just want it to happen already! thanks gemlou :) 

i hope your best friend gets her BFP! 

thanks for all the baby dust and hugs :) i really hope it speeds up the process!!! that would be amazing :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ourfirstbaby

Hi girls,

I have been reading through this thread because I am in the TWW and have been experiencing watery/creamy CM for the past week. When I went to the bathroom this morning and wiped, it was sooo slippery like it had been building up all night (sorry, TMI). The CM has been so much that I cannot ignore it. I can sometimes feel it running out and my undies are always wet (sorry, again, TMI). No other symptoms.

I am not charting or using OPK. My cycles are always between 28-34 days. I am on cd29 now. 

I am *thinking* about testing tonight. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but today is my bday and I figured if it is a BFP that is the best gift ever!

Good luck girls! Praying for BFPs!


----------



## strdstkittenx

ourfirstbaby said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have been reading through this thread because I am in the TWW and have been experiencing watery/creamy CM for the past week. When I went to the bathroom this morning and wiped, it was sooo slippery like it had been building up all night (sorry, TMI). The CM has been so much that I cannot ignore it. I can sometimes feel it running out and my undies are always wet (sorry, again, TMI). No other symptoms.
> 
> I am not charting or using OPK. My cycles are always between 28-34 days. I am on cd29 now.
> 
> I am *thinking* about testing tonight. I am trying not to get my hopes up, but today is my bday and I figured if it is a BFP that is the best gift ever!
> 
> Good luck girls! Praying for BFPs!

welcome! :) best of luck to you and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! praying for all of our BFP's too :) :) :) :dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Ourfirstbaby, welcome to the thread :hugs: If the cm is out of the ordinary for you then that sounds a good sign. Keeping everything crossed for you. Happy Birthday and let us know how the test goes! :happydance:


----------



## iloveme43

something strange is happng 2 me...my af is over today m in 5 th day..(i got over from it on 3rd day afternoon) but since then m spotting i knw its normal but this time my period was not heavy i mean usually on 2nd hav to change my pads twice or thrice...but this time it adjstd in 1 pad only...so altogathr i can say i had a full period for 1 1/2 day..thts nt normal for me....and this discharge ohh god its making me :growlmad: m wet and moist all the day...backache and pain in hip muscle its chasing me like ghost(generally i dnt have it after my periods are over)..less appetite but always ready to eat spicy fast foods...my doc says everything is normal...i feel a fullnes in my pelvic area....any idea....

strdstkittenx: ya dear all the best to both of us and others to who are TTC...

gemlou: thnks for yr whishs darling........hope that will work.....


----------



## ourfirstbaby

Thx for the warm welcome and birthday wishes :)

So I tested today after work: BFN. *But to my surprise, when I wiped there was loads of EWCM! *I haven't had any EWCM since we have been TTC. *I think AF must be on her way, as I've read EWCM can show right before AF for some women. But I am hopeful that this EWCM will show up around O next cycle! *Of course a piece of me is still hanging on to the hope of a BFP, but I'm not betting on it.


----------



## Hann12

Hi sorry I haven't been around much - had DD first birthday.

Kitten - :hugs: I really hope it happens for you soon. Its hard not to get down about the trying. It seems like it should be the easiest thing in the world if you BD on the right days but also seems to be the hardest in reality!

Welcome ourfirstbaby! I hope you get a BFP tomorrow, you never know. I really think we should ignore the CM in 2ww, I had loads last month and AF turned up. I am trying not to symptom spot anymore though.

AFM - after taking soy it delayed my ov by over a week - I would not recommend it! I am finally Ov'ing today but its all come at a bad time, my inlaws were staying with us Thursday - Sunday. We BD yesterday (positive opk) and then my DH is away today until tomorrow, so we basically had one shot. I know thats all it takes but I'm disappointed that at the moment I FINALLY get a positive opk we can only try once. To top if off we are staying at the inlaws next month and I think thats my Ov weekend again so I might be out for the next 2 cycles. Very annoying!!


----------



## nats77

Hey guys just wanted to check in with you all to let u know after 16mths of trying that i've finally got my bfp!!! i'm so happy i can't quite believe it yet xxx


----------



## jgk204

Congrats on the BFP! Such exciting news!

I stumbled upon this site after I Googled a symptom. I have spent the morning reading everyone's posts. I feel like I know you ladies a bit now. I am so happy for those that got the positive results they were hoping for and my heart goes out to those frustrated momma-hopefuls! 

I think I may have to re-visit this site on a daily basis. I was checking out what was with this strange, creamy discharge. (CM, is that right?) after reading all of this I'm daring to be hopeful. My husband and I gave it our best go and we are feeling so good about this month! 

Bear with me while I learn all of the abbreviations and terms. It's great to be hearing from other TTC ladies as all of my friends already have kids and all they had to do was look at each other to get pregnant!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hann, I'm keeping everything crossed that the day you BD'd was your lucky day :thumbup: The cycle we got pg we did it less than usual (twice) instead of everyday for 5 days before and the day after O lol. Keep us posted! :hugs:

Nats77, wow congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy for you!! I'm sure it'll all sink in when your symptoms kick in properly lol! :cloud9:

jgk204, welcome and don't worry you will soon get the hang of the abbreviations! Do you have children already or are you trying for your 1st? I know what you mean about friends that only have to look at their man and they end up pregnant...it's rough when you have been trying a while and everyone else seems to get there so easily. I hope this is it for you...please let us know what happens when you test :flower:


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Hi sorry I haven't been around much - had DD first birthday.
> 
> Kitten - :hugs: I really hope it happens for you soon. Its hard not to get down about the trying. It seems like it should be the easiest thing in the world if you BD on the right days but also seems to be the hardest in reality!
> 
> Welcome ourfirstbaby! I hope you get a BFP tomorrow, you never know. I really think we should ignore the CM in 2ww, I had loads last month and AF turned up. I am trying not to symptom spot anymore though.
> 
> AFM - after taking soy it delayed my ov by over a week - I would not recommend it! I am finally Ov'ing today but its all come at a bad time, my inlaws were staying with us Thursday - Sunday. We BD yesterday (positive opk) and then my DH is away today until tomorrow, so we basically had one shot. I know thats all it takes but I'm disappointed that at the moment I FINALLY get a positive opk we can only try once. To top if off we are staying at the inlaws next month and I think thats my Ov weekend again so I might be out for the next 2 cycles. Very annoying!!

thanks....i really hope it happens soon too. thanks for the kind words :hugs::hugs:


----------



## strdstkittenx

nats77 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to check in with you all to let u know after 16mths of trying that i've finally got my bfp!!! i'm so happy i can't quite believe it yet xxx

huge congrats!!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

hey ladies how is everyone??


----------



## Hann12

Hi kitten, how are you? 
I'm in the 2ww again 3/4 dpo. Seeing a fertility doctor next week for my low progesterone levels to see if they can give me something to lengthen my LP. I'm trying natural progesterone cream this cycle so small part of me is hopeful for my BFP but also feel like it will never happen!


----------



## rocko

I'm still here! A little restless with life... hoping a long weekend at the lake will prove a distraction. Also have restarted puppy negotiations with the hubs, and he's leaning closer to a yes this time. I just have to find a small to medium, laid-back, friendly, no shed angel to seal the deal... any suggestions?

Haven't been temping this month- need a new battery for my therm. Also stopped taking Vitex last cycle when AF arrived. I've noticed some possible EWCM this month (CD12), and should hopefully be ovulating sometime this week... I guess we're in the NTNP rut still but have managed to BD every other day.


----------



## nats77

Shi tzu they are everything ur looking for. I love mine so much x


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hann12 said:


> Hi kitten, how are you?
> I'm in the 2ww again 3/4 dpo. Seeing a fertility doctor next week for my low progesterone levels to see if they can give me something to lengthen my LP. I'm trying natural progesterone cream this cycle so small part of me is hopeful for my BFP but also feel like it will never happen!

hey! im on CD50!!!! ugh im so irritated! but ive had a few psychic predictions and more than half of them said conceive august 2012....only a few more days left but im really hoping i finally get my BFP. gotta stay positive! hope the trip to the dr for you goes well! keep us updated. girl you will get your BFP, youve been pregnant before! :) as for me.....yeah.


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi ladies :flower: 

Hann that's a positive step to see the doctor anyway..I'm sure things will get moving for you once your LP is lengthened! 

Kitten CD50!!! No wonder you are irritated...bet that's an understatement! Are you seeing any doctors at the moment? I hope you have some luck soon!

Rocko No advice on the dog front I've always had cats myself good luck with it though :thumbup: fingers crossed that you O this week and especially with the good BD pattern!

Nats How are you feeling with your pregnancy hun? 

I'm doing ok I'll be 17 weeks on Wed. Found out that our LO is due the same day as my son lol 6th Feb. We have our 2nd scan on 13th Sept and we will find out the sex then. 

I had some pain a few weeks ago turns out I have an anterior placenta which is covering my c-section scar. I have to discuss it with my consultant on 3rd Sept I think if it doesn't move it will mean I have to have another section. The baby is fine it's just that I'm very tender where my scar is and find I get pain there if I've overdone things. 

It's really nice to hear from you all again :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Hi gemlou, I'm not good at all actually :cry: went for my 8 week scan today and they said baby had not grown enough and there was no heartbeat :cry: so it seems my baby has grown wings and is going to fly high with its brothers or sisters :cry: so devastated it's just so hard to take, forth time now and you know it just gets harder and harder, good luck to all u ladies I wish you all well x x x


----------



## Gemlou78

Oh Nats im so so sorry to hear that. Its just awful that you are going through this again. If you need to talk/rant or anything feel free to on here or pm if you want. I know nothing anyone says will take away your pain but im sending you lots of love and hugs. Xx


----------



## rocko

Have you found out what you're having Gemlou?


----------



## strdstkittenx

yeah i wanna know what you are having gemlou! also as an update, i am past CD60.... UGH


----------



## strdstkittenx

nats77 said:


> Hi gemlou, I'm not good at all actually :cry: went for my 8 week scan today and they said baby had not grown enough and there was no heartbeat :cry: so it seems my baby has grown wings and is going to fly high with its brothers or sisters :cry: so devastated it's just so hard to take, forth time now and you know it just gets harder and harder, good luck to all u ladies I wish you all well x x x

such sad news :( im here for you too and like gemlou said, nothing can take away the pain and words cant make it better, but love and hugs to you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi, we will find out at our next scan this Thursday. I will update on here after that. 
Aww kitten you must be so frustrated hope you get it sorted out soon. Hope the rest of you are all well xx


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi ladies...just to let you know we're team :blue:  Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## FaithnHope41

Ok, I know this is is a little tmi...but what should cm look like after implantation/early preg? I am currently 7dpo. Mine has been creamy, but not tons of it.


----------



## rocko

Congrats Gemlou! That's exciting :) 

Sorry FaithnHope, I'm not any help with that. Mine's always creamy after o, thicker or stretchy usually before AF starts...


----------



## barbikins

Gemlou78 said:


> Yeah possibly I really thought that maybe I'd had implantation at 6dpo with all the cm and what looked like a tiny bit of dried blood. Maybe I was wrong and this is it I do hope so.
> 
> How are you feeling today? xx

I can see you're preggo - did it happen after this cycle? I didn't read far along enough to find out yet lol

Reason it caught my attention was because at 5dp, I had about 1/2 hour or an hour where I had SO much creamy CM it was unusual & what I am believed to think had a small streak of very light brown so I wonder if that was implantation for me or it was just nothing....was your old blood red or brown?


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Barbikins, no it wasn't after this cycle and the cycle I did fall pg I had decided not to take much notice of cm and tried not to symptom spot too much as I had been really convinced when I started this thread that I was and ended up quite upset. 

I hope they are good signs for you..how many dpo are you now? Good luck when you test :hugs:

* the blood was brownish in color x


----------



## mpenzi77

Hello again ladies! I've been away for awhile. Was trying to get my mind of TCC but I kept thinking of you all.

I'm so glad to see everything is going well for you and the LO Gemlou! So amazing. :cloud9:

Nats I'm sooooo sorry about your loss! :hugs: Must be so difficult. I don't know why these things happen. :cry:

Kitten how frustrating it must be to be past CD 60. Any idea what is going on?

Sorry if I'm missing anyone else. I haven't had a chance to read through all the posts.

To update on my "drama," well I had what looked like a faint :bfp: yesterday, using middle of the day urine.  I'm attaching the pic.

But I've been spotting for the past three days. I woke up Saturday morning with some AF like cramps, then passed a little bit of red blood. I thought it was AF but it tapered off into just a little bit of brown spotting that day, and also the next, and again today its brown but turning pinkish. 

I wonder if I'm having a chemical. :cry: I've been feeling pregnant. I've been nauseous for several days. I was so nauseous I actually threw up Saturday night. I was reading that the cramping and bleeding I had could be the embryo implanting deeper into the uterus, but I'm resigning myself to the idea that its either a chemical or I just read the test wrong. :cry:

Any thoughts? Does this test look like a :bfp: or is that maybe an evap line? I took the pic after about 8 minutes, but I did tweak it to make the line darker.

Well I missed all you ladies! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







pt.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hann12

Hi mpenzi! I haven't been on here for ages either! I got my BFP 4 weeks ago, had a scan on sat and saw a little flickery heartbeat, very exciting!!
I think this could def be a BFP, the bleeding could be implantation, how many dpo are you? I had implantation at 9dpo and 10dpo, but also got my BFP at 10dpo. I guess if I was you I would wait a day or two and retest. FX it's your BFP - it certainly sounds like it and looks like it!


----------



## barbikins

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi Barbikins, no it wasn't after this cycle and the cycle I did fall pg I had decided not to take much notice of cm and tried not to symptom spot too much as I had been really convinced when I started this thread that I was and ended up quite upset.
> 
> I hope they are good signs for you..how many dpo are you now? Good luck when you test :hugs:
> 
> * the blood was brownish in color x

Thanks for your reply! I am 10dpo today & tested negative :(
I'm starting to really loose hope after nearly a year. 
I hate this whole ttc. 
I hope I had a good sign but meh. Who knows. 
I also sorta gave up during my trying this month. No temping. 
I am not trying to symptom spot either cuz I noticed that every TTW feels like preggo symptoms. The CM was the only new odd thing that made me go huh?

Thanks again & congrats


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Mpenzi lovely to hear from you again I've been wondering how you were getting on. The signs sound good hopefully the blood is implantation fx'd when you test again it's nice and dark for you! :hugs: Let us know how it goes! 

Hann huge congrats to you that's great you got to see the heartbeat and have everything confirmed such a great feeling! Hope you are feeling well? :flower::cloud9:

barbikins I'm sorry you are feeling disheartened all of us on this thread have felt that way at some point. I'd been trying a year when it suddenly happened for me so don't lose hope! :hugs: Have you had all the relevant tests? If you still haven't started af properly in a day or two test again..you never know!


----------



## rocko

Hello everyone- so great to see a couple more BFP's, congrats! I'm still trying, CD 16 today. I was looking at cribs yesterday, oops! I try to avoid all things baby but sometimes can't stop myself. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## barbikins

Af isn't due until Sunday so it's a while away...& I know I still have a few more days of testing. 10dpo is very common to see a very faint line so I"m disheartened when it doesnt happen. I just think after so much time, you start to loose hope even when there is still some left.
I've had blood work & ultrasound done & have a Fertility specialist appointment in 2 weeks if I dont get pregnant.


----------



## mpenzi77

Thank you Hann! Congrats on your :bfp: !!!!! :hugs:

Thank you Gemlou! The scan of your baby looks amazing!

I'm still having some red bleeding. Its not very heavy, just comes out when I use the bathroom. I guess I must be having a chemical. I want to believe its implantation but I'm doubtful. :cry:


----------



## iCloudy

Hello, I have recently been trying to conceive. Something came over me and I guess a feeling of wanting the responsibility came over me and well me and my fiance' are willing to give it a try. :) I stopped taking my birth control on September 15th. The first day of my last cycle was September 18th. I believe I O on either October 5th or 6th. Yesterday I had an immense migraine I also had back pain. I don't ever get back pain from anything but working out sometimes and I haven't really worked out in about a week. I did have sex a day after I O, I was hoping that I could still make it and I also I had sex two days before O and two days after along with the 24 hour period after I O. Today I went pee about 4 times and I barely had anything to drink, I also have a thick wet slippery white lotion like CM. I really want a baby, Idc if I'm 23 and young. I know I'm ready for this and I want this more than anything. Suggestions? 

Is there anyway I can possibly be pregnant? or see signs so soon after? I heard that it takes some women up to a year for their cycle to get back on track, I really hope that isn't the case here. My period is suppose to happen anywhere from Oct. 16th-18th. I am scared that I am going to start mine.


----------



## Hann12

icloudy I've heard of people that feel symptoms as early as you are suggesting so its possible yes. Guess you just have to wait and see - FX and good luck!


----------



## Squarepants

Hi I have the same!

6dpo Today and quite a large amount of a white cm....

Fingers crossed this is a good sign!!!


----------



## iloveme43

Hi evry1....hope evrybdy is fine.....

today morning at 3 am i got :bfp:...getting crazy after that....i havnt expectd :bfp: this month....but bit scared 2....had my obg appointment in eve and possibly a scan 2 morrow....hope everythng will b fine and i can hold my baby in my arms.....

i didnt actualy had any symptoms of pregnancy before i missd :witch:...from past 3 days feeling nauseous and sleepy all time..tested a week after missin Af.
experiencing a irritating watery discharge all time...
wtever m happy to c :bfp:...

will update details after my scan reports...plz pray for my baby so that evrythng will b alright.


----------



## iloveme43

Hann12 said:


> Hi mpenzi! I haven't been on here for ages either! I got my BFP 4 weeks ago, had a scan on sat and saw a little flickery heartbeat, very exciting!!
> I think this could def be a BFP, the bleeding could be implantation, how many dpo are you? I had implantation at 9dpo and 10dpo, but also got my BFP at 10dpo. I guess if I was you I would wait a day or two and retest. FX it's your BFP - it certainly sounds like it and looks like it!


hey Hann congrats dear for your :bfp:


----------



## iloveme43

congrats mpenzi for your :bfp:


----------



## iloveme43

<a href="https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=HTML&utm_campaign=tickers" title="Baby Names"><img src="https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15b0e6.aspx" alt=" Pregnancy Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## strdstkittenx

Hey ladies i haven't been on in a while but huge congrats to those with BFP'S! !!!!! YAY! And gemlou your baby boy looks great on the scan! So happy for everyone! Me on the other hand, all psychic predictions were wrong and still no BFP. heartbreak.


----------



## iloveme43

strdstkittenx said:


> Hey ladies i haven't been on in a while but huge congrats to those with BFP'S! !!!!! YAY! And gemlou your baby boy looks great on the scan! So happy for everyone! Me on the other hand, all psychic predictions were wrong and still no BFP. heartbreak.

HI strdstkittenx
Dear i had your situation and had nothing in hand, craze for my baby was making me mad even my DH thought that may b i need a psychiatrist for counselling.....but somehow i managed it and just threw all the craziness in thrash....and to tell u the truth i didn care about getting pregnant frm past 2 months...and the the third month showed :BFP: then i learnd that it was the stress which was an obstacle in my way.....
So i suggest u dont take much stress...just make yrself free..enjoy yr life and but yes dn fgt to have :sex: evry alternate days after yr period ends...


----------



## iloveme43

Hi Gemlou
Congrats for a baby boy.....:hugs: and this is for yr boy :flower:


----------



## Evana

Gemlou78 said:


> I've had a fair bit of creamy discharge in my underwear today along with what looked like a streak of dried blood (sorry for tmi) :blush:
> 
> I'm wondering does an increase in this type of cm indicate pregnancy and if so would that mean I have had implantation?
> 
> Is 6dpo not too early for implantation?
> 
> I have everything crossed as we have been ttc for a year with 1 chemical.
> 
> God I wish it wasn't too early to test....driving myself crazy here!!!
> 
> Any thoughts or experiences would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.....I just realized its an old post ....:flower:


----------



## rocko

Aw Kitten, I hear ya. I can't blame psychics for my let-down, just myself and my silly New Year's resolution!! I quit my job last fall and thought we'd have a baby by now. A year later I'm lonely during the day and miss the productivity and co-workers. We've got two months left to make a baby! 
I don't know how to make it any easier... I've started studying French (Rosetta Stone) to take my mind off things. It's helping a little... gives me something to do in my free time aside from checking babyandbump every hour (like that's going to help me get pregnant faster, right!?) lol... but yeah, it's a positive distraction which is what I needed. 

Welcome back love ;)


Congrats Loveme & Squarepants! And Evana, based on your siggy!


----------



## iloveme43

thnks a lot Rocko....dn wry rocko there is a day for u whn u will get a BFP...its just a game of patience, that i learnt frm this TTc.

congrats Evana


----------



## iloveme43

thnks a lot Rocko....dn wry rocko there is a day for u whn u will get a BFP...its just a game of patience, that i learnt frm this TTc. :hugs::hugs:

congrats Evana


----------



## Evana

iloveme43 said:


> thnks a lot Rocko....dn wry rocko there is a day for u whn u will get a BFP...its just a game of patience, that i learnt frm this TTc.
> 
> congrats Evana


Congratulation to you too and. Very happy and healthy 9 months .....Exciting times:happydance:


----------



## iloveme43

Thnx evana...ya that is really an exciting time...wish luck 2 everybdy with bfp


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi everyone just caught up with the thread as haven't been on in a while. Big congratulations to all the ladies who have had a :bfp: Happy & Healthy 9 months to you all :flower:

Sorry to the ladies still waiting :nope: It's so hard and frustrating this journey sometimes I hope you all get your bfp's very soon.

I'm doing ok 27 weeks now and feeling very tired. I'm only in college 2 day's a week doing Hairdressing but OMG those day's kill me. We are going for a 4d scan tomorrow...(I'm calling in sick to college :blush:) Can't wait to see my little man's features so so excited. I will post the pics on here for you to see. 

Big hug's and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi I'd like you all to meet my little one. Max Stephan Anthony Reeves :cloud9:
The scan was amazing we have a DVD of the scan in progress and lot's of pictures. We saw him wave, smile and make sucking actions. Made it so real to be able to see his little features! xx
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_5.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









BABYBOND_14.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## iloveme43

hey Gemlou, good to see your baby boy with all his movements...really happy 4 u
on 19 th nov i went for my first scan n i saw my little 1...heard its heartbeat...oh m so happy....jst want to pass the months soon n hold my baby in my arms.....


----------



## strdstkittenx

hey gemlou baby boy is beautiful! 1 more month till hes due huh? super exciting! still no BFP for me :'( hope you and hubby had a great holiday season!!


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi kitten, yeah not long now. I'm sorry to hear it hasn't happened for you yet :'( are the specialists doing something to help? I hope they are. 

My friend had been ttc for years, she had two chemical pregnancies in that time and had recently been told her ovarian deserve was very low..she was gearing herself up for injections to stimulate the overies...then bam she was pregnant. She she is on progesterone pessaries and some other hormone to try to help her little bean stick. 

So it can happen...she was on the verge of giving up hope when it did. 
I pray it happens for you soon. Lots of hugs and fairy dust your way xx


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Hello to all. I just wanted to introduce myself. This is my first post and I don't know if I'm even in the right place as I have PCOS, very irregular periods and don't have a clue how many dpo's I am! Just got caught up reading about your symptoms and your stories. I feel like I know you all now!

Anyway, in the third week of November we :sex: and about a week or so later I had some spotting, but only when I wiped and it was pinkish most of the time. Thought it was AF, but it wasn't and I haven't had AF since then. I've never had spotting that didn't turn into AF - except once and that was with DS.

I have done a few, quite a few :blush: tests and they were all :bfn: - but that happened to me in my previous pregnancy and he was definitely there because he's standing in my kitchen - all 5' 3" of him!

I have very tender boobs, hubby says they are veiny and the areolas are bigger and I have the feeling of constantly being wet down there with loads of clear, thin cm.

So sorry about the long post - will try not to ramble so much in the future - but I haven't told anyone except OH and just needed to get it off my chest. Perhaps I'm just imagining it all because I want it so badly...

Good luck to all of you out there who are trying.


----------



## Gemlou78

Sweet Cherie said:


> Hello to all. I just wanted to introduce myself. This is my first post and I don't know if I'm even in the right place as I have PCOS, very irregular periods and don't have a clue how many dpo's I am! Just got caught up reading about your symptoms and your stories. I feel like I know you all now!
> 
> Anyway, in the third week of November we :sex: and about a week or so later I had some spotting, but only when I wiped and it was pinkish most of the time. Thought it was AF, but it wasn't and I haven't had AF since then. I've never had spotting that didn't turn into AF - except once and that was with DS.
> 
> I have done a few, quite a few :blush: tests and they were all :bfn: - but that happened to me in my previous pregnancy and he was definitely there because he's standing in my kitchen - all 5' 3" of him!
> 
> I have very tender boobs, hubby says they are veiny and the areolas are bigger and I have the feeling of constantly being wet down there with loads of clear, thin cm.
> 
> So sorry about the long post - will try not to ramble so much in the future - but I haven't told anyone except OH and just needed to get it off my chest. Perhaps I'm just imagining it all because I want it so badly...
> 
> Good luck to all of you out there who are trying.


Hi  well no af is hopefully a good sign. Its hard to know what's going on when you don't know how many dpo you are. I was like that when I began ttc with this one. I decided to use ovulation kits, chart my temp ECT as I was irregular. I discovered my ovulation pattern was all over the place. I had tests and was due for a laparoscopy & dye test when I found out i was finally pregnant. 

I hope you get your bfp soon  xx


----------



## Sweet Cherie

Gemlou, that's what I'm praying for - but PCOS makes it really difficult to chart as it plays havoc with your hormones.
I'm so happy for you - your son looks beautiful.
Praying for a H&H pregnancy and birth for you!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Gemlou78 said:


> Hi kitten, yeah not long now. I'm sorry to hear it hasn't happened for you yet :'( are the specialists doing something to help? I hope they are.
> 
> My friend had been ttc for years, she had two chemical pregnancies in that time and had recently been told her ovarian deserve was very low..she was gearing herself up for injections to stimulate the overies...then bam she was pregnant. She she is on progesterone pessaries and some other hormone to try to help her little bean stick.
> 
> So it can happen...she was on the verge of giving up hope when it did.
> I pray it happens for you soon. Lots of hugs and fairy dust your way xx

so exciting! you dont know how happy i am for you :) yeah, it depresses and stresses me out, but my periods are getting more and more regular...so i see that as a good sign. i havent been to the dr. since june but last time i was there they told me about Pregnitude. its a supplement to regulate and maintain healthy ovulation. you can only get it online and it is 35 bucks a month i just havent gotten around to doing it. think i will buy some this month tho and im hoping it works for me. 

that is a great story about your friend. i try not to think negatively but it is SO HARD not to...... :cry::cry: 

thank you so much for all the kindness as always. thanks for everything and hugs your way as well!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Sweet Cherie said:


> Hello to all. I just wanted to introduce myself. This is my first post and I don't know if I'm even in the right place as I have PCOS, very irregular periods and don't have a clue how many dpo's I am! Just got caught up reading about your symptoms and your stories. I feel like I know you all now!
> 
> Anyway, in the third week of November we :sex: and about a week or so later I had some spotting, but only when I wiped and it was pinkish most of the time. Thought it was AF, but it wasn't and I haven't had AF since then. I've never had spotting that didn't turn into AF - except once and that was with DS.
> 
> I have done a few, quite a few :blush: tests and they were all :bfn: - but that happened to me in my previous pregnancy and he was definitely there because he's standing in my kitchen - all 5' 3" of him!
> 
> I have very tender boobs, hubby says they are veiny and the areolas are bigger and I have the feeling of constantly being wet down there with loads of clear, thin cm.
> 
> So sorry about the long post - will try not to ramble so much in the future - but I haven't told anyone except OH and just needed to get it off my chest. Perhaps I'm just imagining it all because I want it so badly...
> 
> Good luck to all of you out there who are trying.

hello! :) :wave:


----------



## rocko

Hello everyone! Gemlou- you're in the homestretch!! How are you feeling? Kitty- I'm still here with you, just scheduled my first appointment to start the ball rolling on testing, next Tuesday! I'm excited, but hoping I don't have to go down that road, would love to get a BFP this month and follow Gemlou's lead... We tried to BD everyday last cycle and only missed 2 days from CD 9-21 but AF got me on CD 24! 

I've been feeling better about TTC since I quit stressing out about temperatures. It gave me too much hope and I over-analyzed my temp rises and drops... I figured I would just try to BD as much as possible for the year and then worry about tracking when I started going to the doctor and seeing what was what.

Gemlou (& anyone else who started going in for diagnosis), can you give any advice on how your appointments were going before you got your BFP? I'm curious what to expect. Did they plan out tests for your following cycle? I'll be going in CD 15 this month.


----------



## Gemlou78

Hi Rocko, I'm fine thanks...just feels like time has slowed right down these last few weeks as im so excited to finally meet my little one. I'm very achy and sore underneath when walking but the midwife said that's because he is in the process of engaging 

Appointment wise they were quite spread out. Id sometimes go a couple of cycles without seeing my specialist. The first appointments were all the blood work to see if I was ovulating, ovarian reserve and so on. I was so irregular I had to have these tests repeated as they have to be done on certain days of your cycle and we weren't sure where I was with mind as id sometimes bleed twice in a month...then skip. 

The tests eventually came back as ok and about two months after with still no luck they decided to do a histopingogram (not sure on spelling) anyway on the day they had to abandon the procedure as she said she couldn't find my cervix..she said I had a long vaginal canal and it was too far up. I was refered back and they decided they would do a lap & dye under anaesthetic in a few months time. 

I found out I was pregnant a few days before the procedure was booked! I believe if id had the procedure and they found nothing wrong I would have been prescribed clomid. 

I felt more relaxed when they were ordering procedures ECT as I felt they would finally get to the bottom of why I wasn't concieving and I can't help but wonder if the fact it relaxed me helped me concieve on my own? Who knows. 

Good luck with your tests I hope you get s positive outcome from it all like I did  xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Hello everyone! Gemlou- you're in the homestretch!! How are you feeling? Kitty- I'm still here with you, just scheduled my first appointment to start the ball rolling on testing, next Tuesday! I'm excited, but hoping I don't have to go down that road, would love to get a BFP this month and follow Gemlou's lead... We tried to BD everyday last cycle and only missed 2 days from CD 9-21 but AF got me on CD 24!
> 
> I've been feeling better about TTC since I quit stressing out about temperatures. It gave me too much hope and I over-analyzed my temp rises and drops... I figured I would just try to BD as much as possible for the year and then worry about tracking when I started going to the doctor and seeing what was what.
> 
> Gemlou (& anyone else who started going in for diagnosis), can you give any advice on how your appointments were going before you got your BFP? I'm curious what to expect. Did they plan out tests for your following cycle? I'll be going in CD 15 this month.

glad we are in the same boat. let me know how your appt goes! good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## rocko

Appointment went well! It's a new doctor for me, and I really liked her. I'm going to start the blood work next month and opks, and dh will be getting a sperm analysis also. Looking forward to getting all the info back!


----------



## strdstkittenx

rocko said:


> Appointment went well! It's a new doctor for me, and I really liked her. I'm going to start the blood work next month and opks, and dh will be getting a sperm analysis also. Looking forward to getting all the info back!

great news! hopefully puts everything in motion! yay! :) :) :)


----------



## AshleyMara19

I know it's now 2019 lol but did any of you successfully concieve? I'm trying to concieve my 2nd! My son will be 8 months March 4th and needs a sibling lol .


----------

